# Monday Night Raw Discussion - BLACK POWER



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

> Less than 24 hours after all of the bombastic action of WWE Battleground, John Cena is still your WWE World Heavyweight Champion. With special guest star Flo Rida joining in the festivities tonight on Raw, what else can the WWE Universe look forward to? WWE.com has some ideas about how Monday’s most exciting show is preparing to heat up Miami.














> Seth Rollins didn’t earn his victory over Dean Ambrose at WWE Battleground —The Lunatic Fringe was ejected from the building after ambushing Mr. Money in the Bank backstage— but he did earn his fair share of scrapes and bruises courtesy of his former “brother.” After Rollins was declared the victor via forfeit last night, Ambrose not only attacked his one-time ally to incite another pull-apart brawl, but launched a third strike from the trunk of Rollins’ own car!
> 
> Having failed to defeat Mr. Money in the Bank in an official WWE bout, Ambrose will no doubt be hungry for retribution against his Authority-aligned nemesis tonight in Miami.













> Does this mean we have to be subjected to another obnoxious “letter” from this preening egotist? Regardless of how the WWE Universe feels about The Miz these days, The Awesome One has captured the Intercontinental Championship for an impressive third time, outlasting (and arguably outsmarting) some of WWE’s most elite Superstars in a massive Battle Royal at WWE Battleground.
> 
> Given his tendency to boast since returning from the set of “The Marine 4: Moving Target,” one can only imagine how The Miz will commemorate his third Intercontinental Title reign. However, as the self-professed “A-Lister” ponders how to best pamper his “moneymaker” for his next close-up, he’d be wise to consider which Superstars will be eyeing his championship this week on Raw.













> Despite his incredible accomplishments as one of the most prolific competitors in sports-entertainment history, Chris Jericho might have faced his most unusual challenge last night when he battled the ruthless Bray Wyatt at WWE Battleground. Following weeks of mind games that made even the charismatic Fozzy frontman uneasy, Y2J’s experience enabled him to prevail when he silenced “The Man of 1,000 Truths” with an incredible Codebreaker.
> 
> Now that Jericho has defeated Wyatt — much to the delight of legions of Jerichoholics — how will The Eater of Worlds seek to spread his macabre message? Is Wyatt done preying on “the best in the world at what he does”?













> Resembling some bizarre, alternate ending to “Rocky IV,” the United States’ star-spangled hero, Jack Swagger, fell to “The Hero of the Russian Federation,” Rusev, at WWE Battleground, giving The Bulgarian Brute his most difficult battle before Swagger was counted out. After the match, Rusev continued to assert his dominance over his American foe when he locked an unconscious Swagger in the Accolade.
> 
> Even though Rusev’s victory over The Real American gave Lana some new fodder to proclaim Russia’s superiority over the United States, the American flag’s colors don’t run — and neither do Swagger and Zeb Colter. Will the patriots unleash their counter-attack on Raw?














> If you witnessed the conclusion of Raw, you would have assumed that there’d be no way John Cena would be able to leave WWE Battleground with the WWE World Heavyweight Title. However, The Champ has made a career of defying expectations and beating the odds, so why stop now?
> 
> Despite The Authority’s plans to pry the championship from Cena’s grasp in last night’s Fatal 4-Way Match, Cena defeated Roman Reigns and two Authority-aligned Superstars, Randy Orton and Kane. When Cena sealed a victory by using an Attitude Adjustment to send The Viper crashing onto The Devil’s Favorite Demon, Triple H and Stephanie McMahon had to be squirming in their seats wherever they were.
> 
> ...



Gearing up for the second biggest show of the year - SummerSlam. Looking forward to PLAN C - THE CONQUEROR!












> In case you're wondering ... Heading to pick up #PlanC ... Just in case. @WWE #RAW
> 10:34 PM - 20 Jul 2014


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

₵A$H®;37062817 said:


>


:sodone


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:mark: Rocky IV comparison to Swagger/Rusev


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

This better fucking lead to Brock winning at SS.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

I Hope we get a good raw after that meh ppv


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lelbrock

SOON


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

RAW should be....okay tonight. Interested in the Ambrose/Rollins fued, and what Reigns does tonight. Lesnar returning is pretty cool but if Cena isn't on RAW tonight, then I don't know, lol. Looking forward to more Jericho/Wyatt stuff also.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

You know we live in a parallel universe when Brock Lesnar is actually appearing live and Cena may not.

:vince4


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Watch them talk about "plan C" all night and have Lesnar come out in the final ten minutes alongside Heyman. That'll be the "big reveal."


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

HHH's plan D


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I can't wait for Flo Rida! I got a good feeling about this RAW! In all seriousness, fuck Flo Rida and I hope this RAW is good. Looking forward to Ambrose and Lesnar.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Lesnar :mark: 

I hope Cena appear


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Here comes the pain :mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ambrose/Rollins.
Swagger/Rusev.
Brock Lesnar.
Ambrose/HHH.
No Cena.

:mark: :mark:

Why on earth would I not tune in?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

LET'S DO THiiiiiiissssssss


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Should make Brock feel good knowing he's a plan C. Apparently he's only third best.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No Cena? Hm. This Raw could have potential.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

ROLLINS said:


> No Cena? Hm. This Raw could have potential.


Cena via satellite!


----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

DA...da da da....da da da...

OMG IT's LESNAR! He's plan C Jerry! - Cole.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm pretty much only looking forward to Lesnar, and I have mild interest in the Ambrose/Rollins stuff. That goofball cunt who's the WWEWHC is missing tonight's show, so we can't even see the feud between him and Lesnar start until next fucking week.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Are they building towards Ambrose/HHH? 

Could see that so they could give HHH a win before he does the job to Reigns.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm honestly not really looking forward to Lesnar on Raw. I mean his match at Summerslam with Cena is something I'm looking forward to a lot but Lesnar being there doesn't really do much for me. He won't be in a match and he won't speak. Cena isn't there so no fight between them either. The way I see it is if Lesnar isn't there we see Heyman cut a promo in the ring. Is Lesnar is there Heyman cuts that same promo with Lesnar standing next to him.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Since Cena isn't there tonight, I wonder if Brock will slaughter Rollins (and, maybe, Ambrose).


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Legion103 said:


> DA...da da da....da da da...
> 
> OMG IT's LESNAR! He's plan C Jerry! - Cole.


Knowing the current commentary, it'll probably go like this....






"Who the hell?!?! (when we clearly know who it is) NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO It can't be!" :cole3

"Oh man, this is bad." :lawler

"About that bunny, someone should euthenize him Myggle!!!!" :jbl


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Plan C is Koko B. Ware.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Let's play the equivalent to the Wrestlemania sign-point game, but with WWE Network references. How many plugs for the Network tonight?

I'll go with 29132.


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

Flo Rida with the exotic express.


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

ugh, flo rida


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to the Plan C stuff, it's always good to see Lesnar. Also looking forward to Ambrose/Rollins and Jericho/Wyatt.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Lesnar.

:mark:


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life (Jun 19, 2014)

Plan C is obviously Cesaro. There is no "C" in Lesnar. He would call him "the real Plan B".


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Is Cena just seriously not going to show up after retaining the strap.. who does he think he is? DBryan?

And is Lesnar just going to make an appearance to announce he wants to be No. 1 Contender? Beat up Cena in a pre-taped backstage segment? This makes no sense.

PS Everyone watch NJPW G-1


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life (Jun 19, 2014)

almostfamous said:


> PS Everyone watch NJPW G-1


Yes! Watched the first three matches so far. Ishii's performance kada


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

BarneyArmy said:


> Lesnar.
> 
> :mark:


Eh em. BRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKK LEEEEESSSSSSNNNNNNAAAAAARRRRRRRRR

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing more Stardust and Goldust tonight, Stardust is growing on me more and more each week.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Great, i don't have to look at neon nerd, John Cena's smug face tonight. Though, seeing him get F-5'd on his mind would have been nice.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

For some strange reason, I have a feeling Flo Rida is going to be paired with Adam Rose.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Would be literally the best thing ever if plan c was cm punk. Yeh I know it's never going to happen but still.

The fact that cenas not there means I care less for lesnar returning as I was hoping for a brutal attack like when lesnar returned for he first time.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Said it before and I'll say it again, Plan C is Brad Maddox....


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

If only They would have Lesnar F5 Flo Rida


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

LA Times playing dumb now :lol fpalm


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I wonder what Bork will do since Cena is not there.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

TKOW said:


> Watch them talk about "plan C" all night and have Lesnar come out in the final ten minutes alongside Heyman. That'll be the "big reveal."


I can see it now.

:cole3 Who will be Plan C tonight?

:lawler Oh goodie!

:cole3 Make to sure watch Heyman's flight of him getting Plan C from the WWE App

:jbl This is going to be one heck of a night!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

So excited for continuation of Swagger/Rusev (hopefully).


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

> "Less than 24 hours after WWE Battleground, Triple H will decide who will face WWE World Heavyweight Champion John Cena at SummerSlam."


Same shit:


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks like tonight will be a drinking game kind of RAW. Drink a shot every time they try to get you to buy the network.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Parker said:


> I can see it now.
> 
> :cole3 Who will be Plan C tonight?
> 
> ...



*Lesnar's music hits*

:cole3 Oh my!

:lawler What is this?

:cole3 B--B-B-Brock Lesnar! 

:jbl I love it Maggle!

:lawler Oh my gosh

:jbl This is what we do, King!

:cole3 how is this going to unfold on the Double U Double U Network for only 9.99 a month?


:vince5


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

:heyman4:heyman3:heyman5:heyman6:heyman

His client has returned!

:brock :lelbrock

Will anyone get an F5 tonight?

:cesaro2 ?

Can wait to see Raw after work tomorrow on sky+


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Buuuurock Lesnar :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> Same shit:


Yep.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

WWE sucks now but I'm trained for wrestling on Mondays. Going to start DVRing TNA to watch on Mondays.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> So excited for continuation of Swagger/Rusev (hopefully).


I agree, looking forward to it.
This raw will be exciting!


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Ready for some WWE Fuckery. I really wanted Brock to destroy Cena, but for today I guess it will have to be a random jobber.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*I predict the following*:

Battleground rematch of Cameron and Naomi and/or Fandango and Adam Rose

*Slater will get mic time only to be jobbed* (kinda)

JBL talks about the damn rabbit

*LeSandow James*

*Miz comes out to silence*

Wyatts attack the Samoan twin Cenas

Cena's absence (assuming he doesn't show up) will be explained by saying "the hardest worker deserves a break".

Cole dancing to Flo Rida

*Ambrose attacks someone*

Commentary's reaction to plan B/C will be horrible.

*Stardust/Goldust promo with no wrestling* or they face RybAxel.

Kofi vs Cesaro

*RUSEVWINSLOL* (or should I say PyceBвыигратьлол) or Swagger interference

*Main event will have some combination of Reigns, Kane, or Orton.*(part right)

Got some right.

:toomanykobes


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

We are going to see Lesnar for the first time since the RAW after he broke the streak of our beloved Taker. 

Can't wait :mark:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

The flight attendant on Cena's plane is going to have some cleaning to do when something runs down his leg...


PISS brock:brock


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Disappointed with Battleground last night?! No worries! RAW will most likely have tweaked rematches tonight!

With less John Cena!
And More John Cena Via Satellite!

I can see it now, Miz comes out, is interrupted by Ziggler, who is interrupted by Sheamus. Three way title unification at SS.

#bookit


Daniel Bryan is the only guy in recent history to beat Cena clean, but he's injured. So what is The Authority to do?
Plan C. A guy who Bryan himself modeled his style and move set after.
Plan C. A world renowned champion, an A+ player known around the globe, an international superstar who does not fear Super Cena.
Tonight we meet Plan C, Paul Heyman's newest client...

CENTA.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Guaranteed we will get a tag match main event of some sort, or else a match that ends in a typical overbooked mess.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I can't wait to see what Brock will do tonight.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

FML still an hour left.. I thought it was going live in 7 mins. Lmao.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cena Via Satellite...... :hmm:



Cena vs Rock 3 via Satellite at WM 31 confirmed? :vince$


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

RaneGaming said:


> Disappointed with Battleground last night?! No worries! RAW will most likely have tweaked rematches tonight!
> 
> With less John Cena!
> And More John Cena Via Satellite!
> ...


This would cause me to go super sayian mark


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

RebelArch86 said:


> This would cause me to go super sayian mark


sorry i forgot the funny part of the show

*Sandow dressed as Flo Rida*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Yoshimitsu said:


> FML still an hour left.. I thought it was going live in 7 mins. Lmao.


Well my friend I thought the same lol. But just a half hour til pre show. Got my Raw snacks ready!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Uso's/Wyatt's will wrestle again tonight. Guaran-fucking-teed.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh... I forgot about Flo Rida. Just what we needed to get those ratings, an irrelevant rapper. 

Is there really anyone who tunes in specifically to watch Flo Rida? Even with that Georgia Line country thing they had a few months back. Surely they lose more viewers than anything during nonsense like that. I know I turned the channel during the country music last time and forgot to turn back and I very rarely turn off RAW early.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

@TripleH: Decisions to be made tonight.....
"Sometimes by losing a battle you find a new way to win the war" - Trump. #RAW


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Plan C isn't Brock.

It's obviously THE CROCK


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Oh... I forgot about Flo Rida. Just what we needed to get those ratings, an irrelevant rapper.
> 
> Is there really anyone who tunes in specifically to watch Flo Rida? Even with that Georgia Line country thing they had a few months back. Surely they lose more viewers than anything during nonsense like that. I know I turned the channel during the country music last time and forgot to turn back and I very rarely turn off RAW early.


Exactly. I always wondered that about when they get a musical performer to perform on Raw. Is it really worth the money they are paying the performer? For at best, a temporary, small bump in a random quarter hour? Do they really think fans of the performer are going to tune in all night from start to finish? I never really got that.


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> Exactly. I always wondered that about when they get a musical performer to perform on Raw. Is it really worth the money they are paying the performer? For at best, a temporary, small bump in a random quarter hour? Do they really think fans of the performer are going to tune in all night from start to finish? I never really got that.


 

Maybe Vince is just doing it as a treat for his regular viewers? Lollololol



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

If it's Brock/Cena for the title, where does Reigns go? and Orton and Kane? Seems like they're gonna get lost in the shuffle


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

PNEFC-Ben said:


> If it's Brock/Cena for the title, where does Reigns go? and Orton and Kane? Seems like they're gonna get lost in the shuffle


Reigns vs HHH
Kane vs Orton
Brock vs Cena
Dean vs Rollins
And Miz vs Sheamus(and maybe ziggler)


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

35% off shirts HOLY SHIT


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Uso's/Wyatt's will wrestle again tonight. Guaran-fucking-teed.


They will win a non-title match that will prove they are the #1 contenders :


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Why in the world does the pre-show look like it is filmed in a rain storm? :lol
Are the cameras around the HQ leftovers from the Golden Era?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Uso's/Wyatt's will wrestle again tonight. Guaran-fucking-teed.


They always kill it though. Amazing chemistry. That was the match of the night, at battleground.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

those fake cheers during cena's win :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

I GUESS YOU COULD SAY....he overcame the odds


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Miz needs to really be an asshole to the point of Asshole chants, and he should be an asshole to both faces and heels. He can really separate himself as a 'Hollywood Actor' from the rest of the Locker-room and look like a snobby dick to both sides. He should really stick it to JBL too.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

SummerSlam's theme will be a song from Flo Rida, right? fpalm


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

TyAbbotSucks said:


>


this man ended undertaker's streak


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

xD7oom said:


>


Kurt Angle :mark:


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Fuck Kevin Dunn even doing a promo package for Summerslam. Just put this on before the match


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

If Cena opens, I'm done.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Bluewolf said:


> If Cena opens, I'm done.


Cena's not here tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:damn


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Bluewolf said:


> If Cena opens, I'm done.


He isn't there.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I can see the Authority opening up Raw tonight but save the big news for a later time.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


>


This makes him ending the Streak like 1000x better for some reason.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

FUCK YES! My dude Flo Rida is gonna kill it tonight h8rs.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

xD7oom said:


>


Is that Kurt Angle? And is that at raw


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw 17 years ago tonight: Awesome heel promo:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck, I forgot about Florida being on here tonight.. going to have to keep that mute button under thumb..


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bluewolf said:


> If Cena opens, I'm done.


The curse has been temporarily lifted.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Is that Kurt Angle? And is that at raw


Wondering the same

But see if it was Kurt :mark:


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Is that Kurt Angle? And is that at raw


It looks like Lesnar.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohh Booker, keep tryin to convince us the Wyatt Family still matter. We do appreciate it, but it just far too late.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The best part about the Flo-Rida (or however you're supposed to type it) announcement was that when they played a clip from his song they didn't even play his part in the song.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Even if it was Angle, he can't be on WWE television, anyways.



TaylorFitz said:


> The best part about the Flo-Rida (or however you're supposed to type it) announcement was that when they played a clip from his song they didn't even play his part in the song.


:lel


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Nikki Bella in a another handicap match :lol:


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Wyatt to be on Y2J's Highlight Reel.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

4 on 1 Divas handicap match? Oh boy I need a drink or drugs just something for this match. How will Lois Lane overcome those odds?! Hopefully she's taking pointers from her boyfriend Kal-El.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BrownianMotion said:


> Wyatt to be on Y2J's Highlight Reel.


Come on baybayy!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Bork was so entertaining back then :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> 4 on 1 Divas handicap match? Oh boy I need a drink or drugs just something for this match. How will Lois Lane overcome those odds?! Hopefully she's taking pointers from her boyfriend Kal-El.


She hasn't won any of these matches yet..


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Lesnar, not Kurt


----------



## GaryGee6 (Jun 4, 2012)

All i want is a Paige heel turn


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Why don't they have Tom Phillips doing these preshows? Saxton isn't very good.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> She hasn't won any of these matches yet..


Just give it time that winning streak will start this year. It all starts tonight when she wins with a rollup on Eva Marie.

Next thing you know she will start doing attitude adjustments.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

I expect Cena to open to cut a promo, then Brock Lesnar comes in 5 minutes in.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> I expect Cena to open to cut a promo, then Brock Lesnar comes in 5 minutes in.


Cena isn't there tonight.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

:booklel
Booker Singing
:booklel


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> 4 on 1 Divas handicap match? Oh boy I need a drink or drugs just something for this match. How will Lois Lane overcome those odds?! Hopefully she's taking pointers from her boyfriend Kal-El.


:lol


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Booker, please don't ever dance like that again


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Booker T :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Booker T is the only thing worth watching on the Pre-Show.
:booklel


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

BrownianMotion said:


> Why don't they have Tom Phillips doing these preshows? Saxton isn't very good.



Because he is doing Superstars commentary with Renee before Raw starts.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What did booker do? Lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Is it even worth Brock showing up


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> Booker, please don't ever dance like that again


Please tell me I didnt just see that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

5 more minutes :mark:


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

I actually cannot stand Flo-Rida.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Don't do dare compare Greatness to the Miz, Book.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Just 5 mins left....


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

4 on 1? Hope Nikki was sippin on some Superman Juice before her match


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Kane's opening the show.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Disappoint is right, Riley.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Hmm I also can't wait to see what will unfold between Rusev and Lana defeated Swagger last night.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Damn I just tuned into USA an all start cast. Paul Walker, Ludacris, and Tyreese


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

We live in 2 mins :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Just get rid of all the titles! It's not like any of them matter anymore..
SMFH..


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

It's time :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

2 minutes until fuckery ensues....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

For the ones who didn't want to belive it - Sheamus and Miz unification match. Just got it wrong it's gonna be at SS.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

HOLY SHIT THE ROCK IS BACK LIVE ON USA!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE BEAST!!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Here we go.

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just looking forward to Brock giving some ass kicking to somebody hopefully. Shame it's not John. :cena3

Oh, and Ambrose and Rollins.

Can't say I'm too excited for anything else really. Last night's PPV didn't excite me for the future unfortunately.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

1 minute til Raw!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

cmiller4642 said:


> HOLY SHIT THE ROCK IS BACK LIVE ON USA!


I seen that too :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

RAW is Live Now


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Waffelz said:


> Kane's opening the show.


..............And that's the sound of the world turning the channel.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

RAW will be shit.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

The Authority better not open the show.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I hate this fucking THEN NOW FOREVER intro.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes yes yes what a way to kick off Raw with the Game!!!!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The True Believer said:


> The Authority better not open the show.


:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lets start off Raw with a HHH boring 20 minute promo.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

After that mess of a PPV last night, this Raw better be amazing.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:trips2:trips2:trips2:trips2:trips2:trips2:trips2:trips2


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)




----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Monday Night Shovel underway


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BEHOLD DA KING OF KINGZ


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Called it, HHH is opening Raw!!


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

The True Believer said:


> The Authority better not open the show.


Sorry, buddy.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> Booker, please don't ever dance like that again


:lmao


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

oh wow haven't seen this before to start offa show. :rolleyes


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

:bow TO THE KING OF KINGS :trips :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Here we go...


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Bow down to the King!!


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Here we go guys and girls! Let's do it!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

After two weeks...He's back at the opening


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

:HHH2 Opens up


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Urgh the only interesting things about this show will be Bork Laser and Ambrose/Rollins


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

I better be impressed after yesterdays shit show


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"That amazing Fatal 4 Way.."

Now just stop right there, Cowboy.


----------



## WizzJones (Sep 3, 2013)

Hopefully raw is worth watching tonight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAWSE!*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why shouldn't the owner of there show start off there own show?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Again? Fuck me. :no:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Don't know why I love this guy so much, but I do.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Uso's/Wyatt's will wrestle again tonight. Guaran-fucking-teed.


And why not? They stole the show last night.

Were you annoyed when the Shield were in the same 6 man tag main event every week too?


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

it's 1am, fuck sake just reveal Lesnar already.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What chants not even 19 seconds in.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WHAT?


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Triple H in the opening segment? Feels like it's been days since this last happened.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

:austin WHAT


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

TJC93 said:


> Why shouldn't the owner of there show start off there own show?



Because he does it every week saying the same shit.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Da AUTHORITY is HERE.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Inb4 :heyman interrupts Trips


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bow down to the king! :hhh2


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Triple H Mad


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

John Cena vs Rusev. 


SummerSlam '14


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:maury


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHH should be sued for not being impartial by Cena.


HHH should people TOUT too


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao :lmao Trips


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh god a Triple H is starting off Raw with a promo.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Uh oh HHH is burying us all


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lol Triple H


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

"I'm gonna tweet my pleasure"

:lmao :lmao :lmao this rant is awesome.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

There's nothing more embarrassing than seeing grown over weight trying to fit into a John Cena shirt.

Lol at HHH burying everyone


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Triple H trolling the IWC. :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hahaha triple h going in.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Lol HHH going in.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Shots at the IWC :maury


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

:maury
WTF is HHH doing


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Triple H on IWC :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And now he's trolling us.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Trolling all the ICW. Stay classy, HHH. :maury


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

fucking GOATing right now :lmao


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

BOW DOWN TO THE FUCKING KING


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Why would they be unhappy Cena is champion? He's about as corporate and clean cut a champion they could possibly have.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

HHH is fucking GOAT


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

HHH going to tweet til he bleeds. :lol:


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Shoots fired


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

:lmao HHH burying the IWC


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

HHH trolling the Internet community.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

IWC. BURIED.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Triple 'down with the kids' H.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Triple H burying social media, wow


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh shit. He's taking shots at us!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

HHH wants Asshole chants


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL, he's right...


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Respect Triple H's AUTHORITAH!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

trips trolling the smarks


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

HHH trolling us right now


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

HHH blowing out the IWC. :lol


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

lmao Damn, Trips comin' straight at us all.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Social media and the IWC just got :buried

Well played, Triple Haitch. :jay2


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Triple H bashing the IWC :lmao:


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

HHH :lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yoooo He Trolling


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao OR A VINE! :hhh2


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

:lmao Triple H is the man with this promo


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

HHH taking a shot at smarks. :lmao


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

My friend "Mark" :lmao


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

HHH is trolling! LOL


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Triple H making fun of the IWC


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:HHH2
Twitter
:berried


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

LMAO HHH definitely reads WF :lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Triple H mocking internet fans. :lmao


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

HHH taking shots at us. Hahahahahah. :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Awesome :lol


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hahahaha yes Trips :lmao


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

hope you guys are listening

he's talking to you

yes

YOU


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

HUNTER IS THE GOAT ON THE MIC :lmao


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Will lesnar appear right now?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The best :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

HHH trying to act like he didn't put on a fucking awful show last night.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

HHH killing it on the mic again


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Love it H!


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

Lol at "Mark". I'm weak.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

LOL This mother fucker is the GOAT


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Ima remember this Triple H when y'all start begging me to subscribe to te Network


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What a coincidence. I also have a friend named Mark we're not watching RAW anymore!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL Triple H using the typical WF line "I'm not watching next week!" :lol

I love it...HHH reads this shit on these boards!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

HHH trolling is the best HHH.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Will HHH fire his friend mark too?



Trifektah said:


> HHH trying to act like he didn't put on a fucking awful show last night.


Honestly, he really didn't.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

lol, his friend Mark. 

I actually want Mark to be a character on the show now.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:lol :lo :lol :lol


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Me and my friend ''Mark'' :lol:


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

We've been buried guys.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Shots fired at smarks! xD


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

LMFAO AMAZING BANTER FROM HHH I'M SAT HERE CHUCKLING LIKE CRAZY :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*TRIPLE H BURNED Y'ALL ASSES!*


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

So which user here is HHH?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Triple H is so much better as a heel than a face, it's not even funny.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

Gotta love Trips.


----------



## strakerak (Jul 1, 2014)

Triple H forgot about mentioning #WeWantPunk 

LOLOLOL THIS IS HILARIOUS


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Triple H: I'm gonna go on Wrestlingforum.com and LOL BOMB the RAw page.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

:lmao :lmao I fucking love HHH ironic he said me and my friend "Mark"


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Time to build up superstars? NO, GODDAMNIT! TROLL THE FANS. :hhh2 :vince5


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"I always win" :trips6

Nah, son:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So the WWE always gets off on what is trending then HHH bashes fans that tweet?

#WWFuckery


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol He's talking about us!


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Waffelz said:


> HHH taking shots at us. Hahahahahah. :lmao


And he's killing us :lmao.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Me and my friend "Mark" are gonna stop watching! 

:lol :lol


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

"Mark" aka The Undertaker? :lol


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Orton face turn?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Triple H just made a guaran=damn-tee it's over for Cena.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Randy orton you had your chance last night and you blew it/


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

nothing triple h says could insult me. 

to me he is was and always will be second rate to the giants like austin and rock.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

King Orton


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The Rock use to say Guaran-dam-tee

Nice nod Trips


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

ASSHOLE! ASSHOLE!


where the hell is the chant. 

When Vince McMahon was saying the same damn line Triple H is saying back in the Attitude Era, people were yelling out Asshole!. 

Especially when Triple H said he can fire everyone in the back. Come on, Triple H is desperately trying to play Mr. McMahon and its going over the entire audience head.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Plan A? I want Plan C dammit!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Wait so why does HHH not want Cena to be the champ?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PLAN C


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

yes troll the fans that wont buy your network!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

F-5 him Brock


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Can't wait to see Brock tonight


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Orton: It's damn true.

Kurt Angle return confirmed.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

hhh is doing it again.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah, me and my mate Hunter are gonna stop watching.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

C'mon Triple H give us the match we've all waited for and want



ORTON v. CENA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Orton!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp, I guess they do pay attention to the IWC.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

HHH #1


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

HHH burying us is GOAT

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Randy getting his biggest reaction in a while when he said he'd beat Cena lol


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

ROLLINS said:


> Triple H is so much better as a heel than a face, it's not even funny.


It's a shame that he was a face for so long.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

ACSplyt said:


> "Mark" aka The Undertaker? :lol


I legit LOL'ed


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Is Brock having a match


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Brock Lesnar going to bury the whole roster in one show?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Wait so why does HHH not want Cena to be the champ?


Raw after MITB. Cena said he takes the hard way over the easy / Corporate way. Shunned H and Stephanie.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

:HHH2 how can you not love this guy?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Brock is just going to destroy everyone


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> Wait so why does HHH not want Cena to be the champ?


great question.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fans happy Cena isn't going to be champion? LOL


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Gotta love HHH, we all know who it is that will destroy Cena.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

In before :brock comes out and takes over Raw with :heyman


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

there really is a flo-rida sign in the audience.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kane like Dafuq you say Randall?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

So this is what being buried feels like.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Toilet Paper Roll said:


> C'mon Triple H give us the match we've all waited for and want
> 
> 
> 
> ORTON v. CENA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:mark: :lol


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Thats right Hunter, people will always tune in but they won't by your fucking network so ha


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

THE DEVIL'S FAVORITE DEMON! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Oh it's Kane. Kane's here.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Kane did his duty Randy because he was pretty fucking shitty.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

he wants to be impressed by someone who wants it so much?

well damn, give it Zack Ryder now.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

"oh my god"

kane has been a whipping boy for months. what exactly is so scary about him at this point?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

El Capitano said:


> Brock is just going to destroy everyone


fingers crossed


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Angle's catchphrase :banderas


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LMAO, lame old Kane. the Devil's favorite Demon. :fpalm 



:russo


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Kinda hoping Brock just annihilates everyone.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

IT'S THE DEVIL LUCIFERS FAVORITE HELL-SATAN THE DEMON KANE


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm eagerly anticipating Triple H's angry dad promo where he sends Orton and Kane away without dessert (or a title match I guess).


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

A Orton/Kane feud in 2014? My and my friend mark should stop watching. fpalm


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The "Demon" Kane :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> Welp, I guess they do pay attention to the IWC.


Hardly, it's not easy to ignore all these internet trolls


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

WUH WUH WUH WUH WUH IS THAT?

IT IS! ITS THE DEMON KANE!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The roster is going to spend the entire show trying to convince HHH, then Brock and Paul come out at the end of the show.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

THE DEMON!!1


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

KANE!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

At this point even the Devil's like "Kane, seriously, go home."


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

STOP INVITING KANE TO STUFF.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Kane, Kane, go away.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:lol Kane
I don't think he's ever beaten Cena


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Kane will make Cena embrace the hate and turn him heel :lol


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

The only way this segment should end is by Lesnar coming out and cleaning house. I would mark the fuck out.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Kane in 2014 is like watching Steve Nash in 2014


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

THE DEMON KANNNNNNE Mygull! :jbl


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Kane thinks he can beat Cena, huh? 

So I guess he believes that 87th time is a charm.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

That pop for Roman.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Kane has been jobbing so long, I don't think even the crowd can believe he can 'take the titles'


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

What an utterly shit opening segment.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So the Lemon Kane, RAndy Borton and now Roman Lames

4 of the most boring people in the WWE way to make people turn the channel WWE


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Sorry Kane, D-Mans dont get shots, only A+ players


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

AH its the big demon Kane, he's really scary he only gets beat by everyone on the roster but MAH GAWD HE'S SCARY!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Can't wait to hear what shit Reigns is going to come out with now


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Kane mate, you have never beaten Cena in the last 10 years.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

THE ROMAN EMPIRE IS HERE!!!

:mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh hell. Ugh.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

:reigns


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh god damn it. Get out of here you long haired little shit.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

YES. GET AS MUCH PEOPLE IN THE RING SO LESNAR CAN FUCK SHIT UP.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Hardly, it's not easy to ignore all these internet trolls


Oh, they know. They always know.

:hhh2


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Toilet Paper Roll said:


> IT'S THE DEVIL LUCIFERS FAVORITE HELL-SATAN THE DEMON KANE


I thought he was the Devil's Favorite Big Red Monster Demon from Hell Kane.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pretty good pop for Reigns


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

The demon is here


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Kane + Cena = BUYRATES


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ROLLINS said:


> The roster is going to spend the entire show trying to convince HHH, then Brock and Paul come out at the end of the show.


:saul


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

ACSplyt said:


> Kane will make Cena embrace the hate and turn him heel :lol


Didn't he try that earlier this year and fail miserably


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Here comes Roman Reigns and he means business.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

almostfamous said:


> Kane in 2014 is like watching Steve Nash in 2014


:lmao Perfect analogy!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ACSplyt said:


> "Mark" aka The Undertaker? :lol


I thought that for a split second before realizing that he was talking about marks as in fans. Still lulzy as fuck, though. 8*D


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Prepare for a bunch of "ass" "don't give a damn" and "sons" in this promo.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Roman Reigns beating Cena will make up for his cousin losing to Cena last year.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

At least cena can't come out. Thank god.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Reigns gone stand tall motherfuckers


----------



## Double L (Apr 14, 2010)

Boy, the creative team really went the extra mile tonight didn't they?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Reigns still tired from last night


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mr. Duckface comes down to join the party. Glad he makes the thirteen year olds excited.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

We just got


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Let Brock destroy them all. That should be enough to impress Triple H.

I loved Kane like 5-10 years ago but his time has past. He should be putting over everyone.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

"Nobody wants to see john cena vs kane" 


ROMAN REIGNS, you the goddamn man now SON!! :dance


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

haha Get em Reigns


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Reigns telling it like it is


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm hoping for a swerve where Triple H puts himself in the title match and not Lesnar.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

lol roman telling the truth


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Hah.... Reigns taking shots at stale match ups


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Romey Rome got a point tho


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

3 of the most monotone motherfuckers in the business.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Kane/cena again?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:lmao Reigns is absolutely spot on. Nobody really wants to see them two matches.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't want to see it Roman Lames.

OH Roman Reigns against all odds. The Samoan John Cena aka Roman Reigns


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

TaylorFitz said:


> I thought he was the Devil's Favorite Big Red Monster Demon from Hell Kane.


Who will walk through hellfire and brimstone to unleash hell bah gawd


----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

Please, not another Fatal-Four-Way. I'll cry. Maybe a triple threat on RAW to determine the #1 Contender.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Reigns bringing up the reality of Randall / John Boy being tired as fuck. :clap


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

Get him off the mic. He is AIDS.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

GLASS SHATTERS


BY GAWD ITS THE DEMON STONE COLD


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

:lmao he actually does as well


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Those mic skills :reigns


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yup Reings. I do not want to see Cena Vs. Kane for the 100th time or Cena Vs. Orton for the millionth time. 

And I only want to see Reigns Vs. Cena if Roman kills him in 30 seconds.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Roman Reigns got balls the size of grape fruit.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Roman with dat voice crack in honor of Lesnar.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice promo, Reigns. Lol jk.

What an awful match :lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

We don't want to see that either, Reigns.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Believe that! :reigns


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> At this point even the Devil's like "Kane, seriously, go home."


Lol....


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Reigns isn't over!!!! Shoved down our throats!!!!!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

What a hilarious "promo" by Reigns :lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Roman Reigns is actually right.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh god time for more Super Samoan booking fpalm at least it's out of the way early


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The Devil's favorite fuckboy, Kane.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Prepare for a bunch of "ass" "don't give a damn" and "sons" in this promo.


And that's the bottom line!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

JohnCooley said:


> Reigns still tired from last night


Well he did go toe to toe with superman himself


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

meh, boring


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton and Kane. Man another handicap match. Oh, well this shall be entertaining.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Orton and Kane have me missing Bluetista.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Reigns, I would rather see Orton and Kane vs Reigns in a 2 on 1 buried like fuck all handicap match than see Reigns vs Cena.

*Triple H announces this match as I'm typing this*

*GOD DAMN IT I WAS FUCKING KIDDING!!*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Didn't he try that earlier this year and fail miserably


like 2 years ago


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

How can people hate Reigns?

That was badass
:banderas


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Roman Reigns walked in the ring with HHH, Orton and KANE in it

I repeat

ROMAN REIGNS WALKED IN THE RING AGAINST THOSE THREE PEOPLE

nobody in the history of the wwe has bigger balls than the roman empire!! :mark:


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Reigns is over as fuckk!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Reigns is meh


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Kane is knocked out... People did see that punch, right?


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Trips may be even better as the dick of a boss than Vince.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Kane didn't even sell...smh

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

Reigns has to be the worst talker ive ever seen, no emotion at all in voice


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"LOL at all of you." :brock


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Those pants are tragic


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Slithers out the ring :ti


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Reigns bringing up the reality of Randall / John Boy being tired as fuck. :clap


:clap


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey, remember that shitty match last night that exposed Reigns only has four moves?

Let's do that again.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

What happened to when the words "the match is going to begin now", the bell is rung and the match starts?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Reigns turned Raw into Naruto. BELIEVE THAT.

Glad he pointed out that no one wants to see Kane vs. Cena or Orton vs. Cena for the 18,584,443th time.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> I'm hoping for a swerve where Triple H puts himself in the title match and not Lesnar.


This. Plz this.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

cool. get this garbage out of the way early. fandango vs adam rose iii needs all of the time in the world.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Late to the party but HHH just trolled the IWC hard in that little promo. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Cena vs. Future Cena.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Orton and Kane are just main event Sandows


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Monday Night Raw Discussion - Time to initiate PLAN C*



TheGMofGods said:


> Reigns, I would rather see Orton and Kane vs Reigns in a 2 on 1 buried like fuck all handicap match than see Reigns vs Cena.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's be honest, Cena handles all the burials around here. They'll just elevate reigns in this 2v1 match, so he can fall harder to Cena. :vince$


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

Lesnar should destroy everyone.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Annnnnnnnd....another multi man match for that gorgeous but limited bastard.
Can't do this forever.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Kane and Orton turn on each other.

Kane gets speared and Samoan Cena wins.

zzzzz...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I would bet just about anything that this ends with Orton and Kane fighting each other.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

That match will begin.... NOW! 

Translation: After a 3 minute commercial break!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DenGal said:


> Reigns has to be the worst talker ive ever seen, no emotion at all in voice


Guess you've never heard Bret Hart on the mic.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dammit Roman, the fuck are you wearing


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Slithers out the ring :ti


For some reason, all I could picture was the snake from the Disney Robin Hood lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

jcmmnx said:


> Orton and Kane have me missing Bluetista.


I know right. Who would have thought they would replace Batista with fucking lame Kane. 

Damn there's no guys left from the last decade who could have filled in Batista's spot.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

You can just so see the WWE pulling a 'daniel bryan' with Roman reigns. They will over kill the push and eventually the fans will get tired of him


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

seriously guys, how awful was that boiler room segment last night with kane nd orton? :lol my god


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Xiao said:


> Kane and Orton turn on each other.
> 
> Kane gets speared and Samoan Cena wins.
> 
> zzzzz...


Remember this post, people.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

DA SUPERMAN PUNCH

zzzz


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

What a fantastic way to start RAW. With an amazing match. Oh, fuck this, who am I kidding, this is trash.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh boy this match is going to suck ass.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Orton and Kane are just main event Sandows


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Ahhhhh fuck this match.....................*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Dammit Roman, the fuck are you wearing


Looks like baristas outfit from GOTG


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I thought ut was a triple threat?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Kane is the biggest joke I've ever seen for a guy who is portrayed as a force of destruction.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Reigns with those moves :banderas


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Nicky Midss said:


> seriously guys, how awful was that boiler room segment last night with kane nd orton? :lol my god


ppst, Kane! Ppst, Kane! :lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I always shed a tear when I see the TV-PG sign instead of the TV-14 sign. SMH


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

You know you're terrible in the ring when Kane isn't even the worst in there


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

I read a report that Summerslam is 75 percent planned out by now, and that they have been working backwards. So this can mean that the next few episodes of Raw and Smackdown can be entertaining, smart, and detailed; r just filler and boring. could go either way.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Those pantssss


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

you guys know i love the roman empire

but let's be real

ain't no way roman reigns wins against KANE AND ORTON.. those are two A+ players of the wwe

what kinda blow would it be if Reigns takes them both on at the same time and wins?! come on now

Roman Reigns is in for a beatdown. this is why the authority set this up

it's all about the authority, they planned this shit!!


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Plan C is obvious


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

CJohn3:16 said:


> What a fantastic way to start RAW. With an amazing match. Oh, fuck this, who am I kidding, this is trash.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Kane is the biggest joke I've ever seen for a guy who is portrayed as a force of destruction.


I guess you never saw how badly Vader was booked in the WWF


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

That was the softest lock up I've ever seen. Looked like they were trying to hug each other


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Nicky Midss said:


> seriously guys, how awful was that boiler room segment last night with kane nd orton? :lol my god


It was hilarious! Kane is in the authority, wore a suit for months, yet still hangs out in a boiler room?


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

Have Cena and Orton reached the point in thier careers where they mostly serve to put people over?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

₵A$H®;37083906 said:


> *Ahhhhh fuck this match.....................*


haha I bet you're still watching tho


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

They need to hurry up, I'm only watching for FloRida


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

hhh showed his trolling skills yet again.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn, they all look pretty beat from last night. Can you imagine having to work this schedule?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I hope Dean and Rollins end the show!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Can't Reigns do some spinebusters and power bombs? I mean...


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

Reigns attire is just awful. Straight up awful.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> I always shed a tear when I see the TV-PG sign instead of the TV-14 sign. SMH


 Nostalgia feels


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Annnnnnnnd....another multi man match for that gorgeous but limited bastard.
> Can't do this forever.


you just want to have the sex with him, and seth rollins, and ambrose, and.. :cool2


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Keep the black trunks Orton.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Roman Reigns is showing respect to the Hardy's 


Do anybody see what I'm talking about? :russo


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Roman Reigns actually selling?!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

The True Believer said:


> Remember this post, people.


We all know kane vs orton is a lock for SS 

i expect orton to tag himself in ring after kane does chokeslam then kane and randy start fighting and reigns does a double spear.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dis match.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

ModernError said:


> Have Cena and Orton reached the point in thier careers where they mostly serve to put people over?


Lol wut? Who does cena put over?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> I guess you never saw how badly Vader was booked in the WWF


late 97-1998 vader was booked terribly. i can't remember that being as bad as 2014 kane. both the announcers and authority speak of kane like he's late 97 kane, but he gets destroyed and humiliated every monday night. its the funniest thing ever.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

hng13 said:


> Damn, they all look pretty beat from last night. Can you imagine having to work this schedule?


Yes its a very hard life for wrestlers on six figure salaries. smh


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn, you know a feud is DONE when WWE has someone mention on air how no one wants to see Cena/Orton anymore.

:lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ModernError said:


> Have Cena and Orton reached the point in thier careers where they mostly serve to put people over?


we're getting to about that point lol


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

HHH was gold in that promo.

I like Reigns but he needs more moves. He's not the worst on the mic, but could be better.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

SUPLEX +1 extra move.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

ModernError said:


> Have Cena and Orton reached the point in thier careers where they mostly serve to put people over?


Who has Cena put over recently?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

gamegenie said:


> Roman Reigns is showing respect to the Hardy's
> 
> 
> Do anybody see what I'm talking about? :russo


Forget Matt. Roman and Jeff... THE HARDY BOYZ!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hirstwah23 said:


> Reigns attire is just awful. Straight up awful.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Go figure, Reigns is being ass kicked... Jeez, I don't know who this can end...


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

RyanPelley said:


> It was hilarious! Kane is in the authority, wore a suit for months, yet still hangs out in a boiler room?


Hes in charge of plumbing so he can freely accept all the shit thats flushed his way


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

hng13 said:


> Damn, they all look pretty beat from last night. Can you imagine having to work this schedule?


They certainly didn't work last night so I don't know what they'd be tired from.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

Hirstwah23 said:


> Reigns attire is just awful. Straight up awful.


It reminds me of Tim Burton's Batman, but not in a good way.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> They need to hurry up, I'm only watching for FloRida


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

:reigns I respect these guys.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"Triple H has such a hard decision tonight guys." :cole3
:hayden3


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

Honestly we are all supposed to feel good and cheer people who do marathon runs....

fucking hell we should be knighted for persevering with this shot.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

That was sick promo by HHH though


----------



## SRW (Mar 26, 2014)

Cena is going over at summerslam I telling you lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

End this now. Kill it.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

roman reigns looks like he is playing laser tag with that attire


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Flo Rida wins the belt at Summerslam

Flo Rida vs Jay Z at NOC

Network subscribers


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Reigns looks like a Samoan janitor with that attire


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Lmao Reigns is dominating in a 2 on 1 Handicap match.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

2 Commercial breaks in one match? this has only been going on for a few minutes... lol


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Lesnar should come out and slay the whole roster.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns outfit looks like it would glow in the dark with those neon yellow lines all over it. Sheesh.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This storyline makes no sense. The Authority had no problem with Cena until he won the title. They haven't even given a reason as to why they don't him to have the belts.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Yes its a very hard life for wrestlers on six figure salaries. smh


Physically, it is. That's common sense.

Six figures don't stop you from getting tired or sore.

Phil is proof of that.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## strakerak (Jul 1, 2014)

What if plan C isn't initiated tonight?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Roman Reigns outfit has turned heel tonight


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nicky Midss said:


> late 97-1998 vader was booked terribly. i can't remember that being as bad as 2014 kane. both the announcers and authority speak of kane like he's late 97 kane, but he gets destroyed and humiliated every monday night. its the funniest thing ever.


Well to be fair to the point, seeing as I would have to go back that far proves the point is very good ha


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

Not enough backflips, and holds that don't actually look like they hurt.


----------



## Kismetdubz (Aug 17, 2013)

LOL at Hunter taking shots at the IWC at the start, he was just mad that last nights PPV was garbage


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> :reigns I respect these guys.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Another commercial ALREADY? :lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Hirstwah23 said:


> Reigns attire is just awful. Straight up awful.


looks like he traced over his pants w chalk


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

If Roman isn't doing his 3 moves of doom he's boring as shit. It's a different story when Seth and Dean aren't working the body of the match for him.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Fourth Wall said:


> "Triple H has such a hard decision tonight guys." :cole3
> :hayden3


Decision made. :brock


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I bet Reigns is sitting gassed in the corner during these breaks.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm actually in favor of the commercials. Cause this match blows..


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

I swear Kane could sue the WWE for the shit they have put his character through. I can't think of anyone else who has been dealt such a woeful hand by the creative team.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Another commerical fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Firefighter9050 said:


> 2 Commercial breaks in one match? this has only been going on for a few minutes... lol


They need to give Roman Reigns some oxygen mask hits off camera. :mark: they can't be showing that on TV


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

It's a bit sad when I'm looking forward to this commercial break so I don't have to watch this match


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> Reigns looks like a Samoan janitor with that attire


:lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

COMMERCIALMANIA! :vince2


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

They need to bring in Nicki Minaj. She'd bring in tons of viewers.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> This storyline makes no sense. The Authority had no problem with Cena until he won the title. They haven't even given a reason as to why they don't him to have the belts.


Because he dissed them the night after MITB. He wouldn't cooperate.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I'm going to be honest, I haven't noticed that Reigns isn't wearing the Shield uniform.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

Elipses Corter said:


> Physically, it is. That's common sense.
> 
> Six figures don't stop you from getting tired or sore.
> 
> ...


It's true. To be honest, for the amount of work these guys do compared to other sports, these guys are grossly underpaid.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

SUPERMAN SUPLEX :mark:

EXPLOSIVE :mark:


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

If I could pile onto the Reigns outfit jokes, it looks like he should have been in the Tron movie.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The Hardy's wore cargo pants best. 

I aim to deliver on that style. :reigns


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Xiao said:


> I swear Kane could sue the WWE for the shit they have put his character through. I can't think of anyone else who has been dealt such a woeful hand by the creative team.


Um Dolph Ziggler, or maybe Sandow?


Sandow is way worse. But Sandow makes the best out of it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> End this now. Kill it.


No. *doesn't kill it*


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Kismetdubz said:


> LOL at Hunter taking shots at the IWC at the start, he was just mad that last nights PPV was garbage


He's getting offensive in a defensive manner.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

El Capitano said:


> It's a bit sad when I'm looking forward to this commercial break so I don't have to watch this match


If you change the channel, then you wouldn't even have to watch the match at all. Pretty neat isn't it?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

El Capitano said:


> It's a bit sad when I'm looking forward to this commercial break so I don't have to watch this match


:lmao


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

this RAW logo sure is nice.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Don't see a problem with Reigns or his attire.


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Lol wut? Who does cena put over?


Well we will see after this run


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NOOOO...IT'S BACK. KILL IT WITH FIRRRE.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Um Dolph Ziggler, or maybe Sandow?
> 
> 
> Sandow is way worse. But Sandow makes the best out of it.


In the last 15 years.


----------



## strakerak (Jul 1, 2014)

Change the Channel chants pls. Lets do those next week in Houston!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This fucking kid at the arena keeps chanting "John Cena, come out!" :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Commercial break vs Vacant > Reigns vs Kane


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns attire are dickies from the big and tall section at Khols.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

All you supposed fashionistas bitching about Reigns' attire :ti


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dammit where's Flo-Rida? :lol


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

Kane doesn't even come off as a big powerhouse anymore. I hate this attire so much too.


----------



## SRW (Mar 26, 2014)

Lesnar returns to put Cena over then the night after Nipple H says we all didn't get what we wanted and calls us all marks lol.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Those ads fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Helmsley said:


> All you supposed fashionistas bitching about Reigns' attire :ti


No one thought it would be worse than what he had before.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Katie Vick segment > This

Atleast there was more action...


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Did everyone suddenly start to notice what Reigns has been wearing?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

It's just funny how out of touch I am with the WWE's core audience ... this shit is the shits but I hear Let's Go Roman chants. I guess it's just me. :side:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao Really their going to call Reigns "The Juggernaut" now?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

He Hulking Up


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

strakerak said:


> Change the Channel chants pls. Lets do those next week in Houston!



Not gonna happen. This crowd is full of morons.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Repeating moves god Reigns sucks.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> This fucking kid at the arena keeps chanting "John Cena, come out!" :lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, king.....


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Roman spams that Samoan Drop


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Arcade said:


> Did everyone suddenly start to notice what Reigns has been wearing?


Well when the match is Reigns vs. Orton/Kane, your mind tends to wander.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Xiao said:


> I swear Kane could sue the WWE for the shit they have put his character through. I can't think of anyone else who has been dealt such a woeful hand by the creative team.


Maybe he holds it against them and that's why he still has a job? :dance (this is coming from a kane mark)


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

King187 said:


> Kane doesn't even come off as a big powerhouse anymore. I hate this attire so much too.


It is actually a tragedy witnessing just how low Kane's character has come compared to 98/99/2000


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Reigns looks like he's wearing an old video game screen


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm Lawler


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:brock


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Triple H should come out impressed by Flo Rida and say that Flo Rida will face John Cena in a rap battle at Summerslam, then Brock comes out and F5's him lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

T-5 minutes until "THIS IS AWESOME" chants.

THISISAWESOMETHISISAWESOMETHISISAWESOMETHISISAWESOME.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Roman Reigns is ass


----------



## SRW (Mar 26, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :lmao


That kid will never get laid when hes older unless he changes his views!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Cole wants to read tweets yet HHH was just bashing fans for it? SMH


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

the devils favorite demon looks unstoppable


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I respect Kane. I've even defended him up until recently when people bashed him. But now, he needs to fucking retire. I am beyond sick of him.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Roman Reigns is in control of the match at the moment and is exploding right now!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Can Reigns do anything other than the punch, clotheslines, spears, Samoan Drops and that apron dropkick?

The Devil's Favorite Jobber :lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Reigs is not even doing the dropkick with the two feets anymore. :lmao


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

Jesus, its worse than the fuckin 619


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> :lmao Really their going to call Reigns "The Juggernaut" now?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Reigns' new attire debuted at a PPV = His post-Shield attire but with beige trim. Lazy fucker. :lol


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Arcade said:


> Did everyone suddenly start to notice what Reigns has been wearing?


Even though he changed it up a bit in small details it still looks like his Shield attire. If Rollings or Ambrose wore it they'll go crazy how bad ass it looks.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Ryback can work circles around Reigns.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Looking forward to hearing Cole's reaction to here comes the pain:

''WUH WUH WUH WUH OH MY GOD OH MY GOD''

Cos none of us are seeing this coming :cole3


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Everyone in my section is on their phones right now. No, I am not kidding.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Will someone end this?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh fuck off Reigns


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

DERES A HASHTAG GOIN ROUND ON TWIDDR GAIS. ITS ROMAN EMPIRE, JAWN.

:cole3


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Poor Kane.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

How was that not considered a tag?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roman Lames against all odds


----------



## SRW (Mar 26, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> :brock


Was watching that segment other night actually was Golden as was the match at NWO RIP Eddie.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Bring Brock out already FFS


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Well that wasn't predictable


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Reigns
Spears
LOL


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

That was dreadful

God damn


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

i don't blelieve what i just saw

roman reigns took on orton AND kane

and WON!

THE ROMAN EMPIRE HAS BEGUN LADIES AND GENTS!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"NOW THAT WAS IMPRESSIVE"

Sure it was, Cole.


----------



## Toni Jabroni (Jul 12, 2014)

You call that a fucking spear? I've seen better from Kaitlyn.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

The only thing that could really save or retire Kane's character in the end is the Undertaker...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Did we expect any different outcome :draper2


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Can Reigns do anything other than the punch, clotheslines, spears, Samoan Drops and that apron dropkick?


Yup. The hair-flip.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*SUPER REIGNS!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lol fuck off with this shit.*


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

RIP Kane's Career


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Can Reigns do anything other than the punch, clotheslines, spears, Samoan Drops and that apron dropkick?
> 
> The Devil's Favorite Jobber :lmao


No.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Um, technically Kane tagged in Orton when he was choking Orton.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice apparel, Reigns. I had no idea he was a juggalo.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Watch Raw end with Triple H in the ring with Roman Reigns, Orton and Kane and some other jobbers trying to plea their case to Triple H then Brock Lesnar comes out and demolishes them all and Triple H picks Lesnar to be that guy to face Cena at Summerslam.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Beat his ass Orton


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

#ReignsWinsLOL :cena2


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Shut up Cole!!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Dog shit match I mean fuckin yikes. This guy as a main eventer lolf'nl.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

meh, ugh, etc


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

That was the shittest spear i've ever seen.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Xiao said:


> Kane and Orton turn on each other.
> 
> Kane gets speared and Samoan Cena wins.
> 
> zzzzz...


:clap

:maury


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Roman Reigns vs John Cena in a five moves of doom match. First to execute their 3 signature moves wins


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

That's my boy :cena3


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Surely grabbing Ortons neck was a tag?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

REIGNSWINSLOL


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*yawns*


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

orton and kane just sucking the life out of the show


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Randy just costs him and Kane the match by refusing to tag. Man HHH might not be impressed tonight with Randy's action.


----------



## SRW (Mar 26, 2014)

REIGNSWINSLOLZ I guess now


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Punkholic said:


> Everyone in my section is on their phones right now. No, I am not kidding.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Watch the show you paid for and stop commenting lel


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

LMFAO


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

gamegenie said:


> :reigns I respect these guys.


Dem pants


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Ryback should get another shot.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

ACSplyt said:


> Watch Raw end with Triple H in the ring with Roman Reigns, Orton and Kane and some other jobbers trying to plea their case to Triple H then Brock Lesnar comes out and demolishes them all and Triple H picks Lesnar to be that guy to face Cena at Summerslam.



That would be fucking AWESOME!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Cole!


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

What will be cole's reaction to lesnar's music?


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> *yawns*


I support this.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Here comes "Buried Wyatt" :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Break his fuckin neck Orton!*


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Roman Reigns vs John Cena in a five moves of doom match. First to execute their 3 signature moves wins


five moves of doom on a pole match, please.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Reigns haters are such crybabies lol


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

IWC trying to bash Reigns for zero reason. People be bored.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

wrestle33 said:


> Watch the show you paid for and stop commenting lel



Dude, that match was horrible. I gave it a chance, but that was just awful.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Eva in action?

Fuck that...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Dat handicap match.


----------



## SRW (Mar 26, 2014)

4 on 1 total divas match oh yay


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

:cena2 not in body tonight, but in spirit with :reigns.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Them some sexy ass divas.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Extended bathroom break. :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Time for a piss break.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Orton gets too much hate. He wrestles a solid match every time he goes out, Kane and Reigns woeful fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Girls be like "We don't care who faces Cena. We really don't"


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh look it's time for Nikki to see if her "overcoming the odds" training has paid off


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:moyes1

Steph.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Is that Stephanie McMahon or Dixie Carter?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Darkness is here said:


> What will be cole's reaction to lesnar's music?


The Beast Incarnate Juggernaut is back!


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn, there's gonna be some good promos cut in that segment tonight! I'm pretty excited to listen to those two go at it on the mic.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Steph condoning bullying once again. So much for being a star.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't know what I want to be more, Nikki's breast implants or her replacement in that handicap match.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Just show Ambrose so I can turn this shit off after his segment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rosa Mendez in a match?

:lmao

She must have given Michael Hayes a hell of a knob polishing earlier today.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Get off my screen, please.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Dem tittys on Steph. Damn


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

STEPH IN RED :trips5


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Dat acting


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> That was the shittest spear i've ever seen.


You mean when trying to use your entire body's momentum to impale your opponent you wouldn't jump to the side slightly hugging your target?


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Reigns spear should be so much more violent with his size.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

After this beatdown Stephanie should have Kane come back down and Tombstone Nikki


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Stephanie looks gorgeous! Damn.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

jcmmnx said:


> Ryback can work circles around Reigns.


Ryback is much better than Reigns. More entertaining on the mic and more entertaining in the ring. I wouldn't mind The Big Guy in the main event at all. Super Reigns is booooooooooring.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

CharliePrince said:


> i don't blelieve what i just saw
> 
> roman reigns took on orton AND kane
> 
> ...


:cole3 THERE'S A HASHTAG GOING AROUND ON TWITTER


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

It's time for this week's episode of "John Cena doesn't give a shit about his girlfriend!!!!"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

After that fuckery of a handicap match....let's have another fuckery handicap match right after.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Yes, WWE needs to let Roman do more moves & expand his character.

But I still enjoy him.*


----------



## Equilibrium (Mar 14, 2010)

They better show a replay of Brie slapping Steph so we know why Nikki is being punished.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Surely some sort of pay off for Nikki tonight?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Stephanie's motivation speech tonight for the 4 divas. :lol the queen knows how to get the divas excited about annihilating Nikki Bella.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

4 on 1... NIKKI BELLA OVER COMES THE ODDS. :cena2


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

This Kenny Rogers commercial is the best part of the show.

And I'm not a Reigns hater, he has the charisma and everything else. But he needs to learn how to do some moves. The match was boring and indefensible. Don't hate me, please. Like I suggested earlier, body slams, spine busters, a power bomb. Come on now. He does a running forearm smash, a punch, a clothesline, a Samoan drop, and his spear.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Elipses Corter said:


> Eva in action?
> 
> Fuck that...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Are you kidding?

If this RAW crowd is anything like that NXT crowd, I can't wait! :lol


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

:lol:lol Looks like the IWC has officially turned on Reigns. You guys are never happy.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

4-on-1 divas handicap match = brb caca dookie


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

How will lesnar come out....destroying someone or to cut a promo?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Roman Reigns vs John Cena in a five moves of doom match. First to execute their 3 signature moves wins


If its Reigns it should be an oxygen mask on a poll match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AyrshireBlue said:


> Surely some sort of pay off for Nikki tonight?


Yep. A payoff all over her face.

:cena4


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CommercialMania rolls on, brought to you by #ReignsWinsLOL :vince2


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

witchblade000 said:


> Dem tittys on Steph. Damn


Plastic is a wonderful thing! :dance


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Nikki Bella's surgeon deserves a pat on the back, those things are a work of art.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DAT DORITOS COMMERCIAL :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Stephanie with that hint of facing Brie at Summerslam :lol

So Brock..oh Brock...i guess he's returning but at later at the top of the hour.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

You guys loved that handicap match

we can go even better

:vince2


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Cameron is marking out inside, she is tagging with Alicia!

Her favorite match of all-time is Alicia vs. Melina after all.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

For those that don't know, John Cena is not at RAW tonight. But his spirit is empowering Roman Reigns to win handicap matches just like he does. They are pushing Roman Reigns to the moon...


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Finally we get to see an Eva Marie match! The show is saved. :clap


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*THE QUEEN IS UP NEXT*


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Ryback is much better than Reigns. More entertaining on the mic and more entertaining in the ring. I wouldn't mind The Big Guy in the main event at all. Super Reigns is booooooooooring.


Same, bro.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

The True Believer said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> If this RAW crowd is anything like that NXT crowd, I can't wait! :lol


Touche and it is Florida.

Might be pretty entertaining. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Eva Marie & Rosa Mendes in the same match!? Lol oh my...*


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> If its Reigns it should be an oxygen mask on a poll match.


LOLLLLL you guys are on fire tonight. This forum remains the only reason why I still watch RAW


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Its Bella time! :dance :lol


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Darkness is here said:


> What will be cole's reaction to lesnar's music?


OH MY. Is it? Is it? It is. The Beast INCARNATE BROOCCCKK LESNAR has returned.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Looks like nikki will be borrowing cena's gimmick tonight, LOL.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Inb4 Brock comes out and kills all the Divas.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

is that smackdown ad serious? LOL


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Nikki to win with a rollup calling it now.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Most of what Eva is involved in tends to be handicapped thanks to her presence.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Edgehead41190 said:


> :lol:lol Looks like the IWC has officially turned on Reigns. You guys are never happy.


Word. Not gonna let it kill my vibe though, since Reigns oozes enough badassery to keep me as a fan.


----------



## SRW (Mar 26, 2014)

this raw so far best way to describe is.... Fuck John Cena!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> This Kenny Rogers commercial is the best part of the show.
> 
> And I'm not a Reigns hater, he has the charisma and everything else. But he needs to learn how to do some moves. The match was boring and indefensible. Don't hate me, please.



:lol lots of truth here, specially about the commercial 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Edgehead41190 said:


> :lol:lol Looks like the IWC has officially turned on Reigns. You guys are never happy.



Implying the majority of this forum hasn't said for over a year Ambrose and Rollins are infinitely more talented... Not sure where you've been.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> For those that don't know, John Cena is not at RAW tonight. But his spirit is empowering Roman Reigns to win handicap matches just like he does. They are pushing Roman Reigns to the moon...


Oh just wait. Cena's spirit will probably possess Nikki Bella and she'll AA all four of the divas at once and cover them all for the 1-2-3.


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

If Bray doesn't do some original, cool shit on the Highlight Reel then i'll be unhappy. The creative team really needs to give him the chance to do something fresh, otherwise hes going to start falling very quickly. He can't just cut a long promo or stand around as Harper and Rowan beat the piss out of Jericho, it seemss its all he does every week now.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Dem pants


*AMBER, WHY YOU DO THAT!?* :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Half the arena just left to take a piss break. :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CommercialMania continues on :vince2


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> Stephanie with that hint of facing Brie at Summerslam :lol
> 
> So Brock..oh Brock...i guess he's returning but at later at the top of the hour.


Implants on a pole match? :


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Slient Alarm said:


> Nikki Bella's surgeon deserves a pat on the back, those things are a work of art.


:cena3 wins again


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

p862011 said:


> *THE QUEEN IS UP NEXT*


Hot damn!

Is that Divas show episode on the WWE Network?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

i hate handicap matches. They just completely squash the credibility of everyone on the other side of John Cena, Roman Reigns, Sheamus, etc...


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Can't wait to see how much Red Queen has improved.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Word. Not gonna let it kill my vibe though, since Reigns oozes enough badassery to keep me as a fan.


I'm with you.

I just look at it like this:

At least it's not Cena.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Love them tights on Eva.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Cameron's hair looks fucking ridiculous.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This shit sucks. NOBODY WANTS TO SEE THIS DIVA GARBAGE


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I heard crickets when they came out.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Nikki Bella is gonna Superman Punch her way out of this


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Inb4 Brock comes out and kills all the Divas.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

I just wish Kane would NO SELL THE FUCK out of Samaon Cena's mongfest moves. Im sick of him losing to 1 spear. This is the same guy who took 3 TOMBSTONES, THAT'S 3 at Wrestlemania 14.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I think they should show that segment a few more times


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> Half the arena just left to take a piss break. :lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lol


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

John Cena's hood rat wife......


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Whatever happened to that other Total Diva they named after a monkey? Jojo or something?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Nikki :banderas


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did Nikkis "Bellas" get bigger


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Edgehead41190 said:


> :lol:lol Looks like the IWC has officially turned on Reigns. You guys are never happy.


They haven't turned on Reigns. They have turned on his attire.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Where the hell did this Fearless Nikki shit come from?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know, if I were her I would just get DQ'd and run like hell.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Brie Bella in the crowd!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, this night is just starting off terrible.


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Nikki look great, Brie ¡¡


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Inb4 Nikki Cena uses the AA and calls it the Bella Buster. :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Sup Brie?*


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Two piss breaks and we're only 30 minutes into the show, I'll be damned.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Nikki...dem titttttays!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Well we all know Brie won't be jumping into help right....?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Edgehead41190 said:


> :lol:lol Looks like the IWC has officially turned on Reigns. You guys are never happy.


Shit like this pisses me off. YOU'RE APART OF THE "iWC" AS WELL!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The True Believer said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> 
> 
> If this RAW crowd is anything like that NXT crowd, I can't wait! :lol



Not even close, dude. This crowd has been suckish so far and I wouldn't expect it to change.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

BAH GWAD ITS BRIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BRIE IS IN THE BUILDING


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Did Nikki have more enhancements done?


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

Reigns should stray away from his Shield identity. Theme song, attire, etc. Can't have Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose making it on their own while Reigns is just clinged to the remnants of the Shield. 

Not saying that Reigns has no room for imroving his character, mic skills, ring skills, because that'd be insane. This test that he's getting is exactly that: a test. He won't be pushed to the moon if he's still the same character 8 months from now. Very excited to see what the future holds for him.

About a potential Orton vs. Kane match at Summerslam, I'm not sure the crowd would be heavily invested if they're both the heels they are now. With that said, Orton has to go over regardless. I'd have to guess that Orton remains with the Authority and Kane starts to come to his own.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> John Cena's hood rat wife......


:


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> This shit sucks. NOBODY WANTS TO SEE THIS DIVA GARBAGE


Lmfaoooooooo this!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Dude giving Bree that creep look

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

luh me luh me luh me


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

OMG Brie is here, Nikki for sure to win now


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Steph, looking good as always. :durant3


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I hate Steph's theme music so much


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So now Steph is going to harass someone in the crowd?


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Brie is x10000 times hotter than her bimbo, fake tittie sister


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> I heard crickets when they came out.


Even the crickets are thinking "Fuck dis shit!"


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Implants on a pole match? :


Loser must walk around topless after the match until the end of the next night's RAW uncensored.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Inb4 Brock comes out and kills all the Divas.


*I want this so badly :lol*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Brie Bella but no Bryan to support his sister-in-law? Marriage problems.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Not gonna lie If people who quit my work came back like that I'd bag on them like Steph. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I forgot how awful Steph's music was.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Where's Bryan? Watching G-1 Climax over this crap.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Stephanie has to be writing this shit. She always sucked ass as a writer. She is the only one dumb enough to think anyone cares about there dumb divas story lines. Stupid stephanie people don't care. They only want to see your damn fake tits.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*"Look there's the quitter"

CM Punk spotted?*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Steph :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"biggest stars" :maury


----------



## fanofwwepaige (Apr 9, 2014)

oh god, eva marie. she needs to go. 

could careless unless its AJ AND PAIGE.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

GNR4LIFE said:


> Brie is x10000 times hotter than her bimbo, fake tittie sister


Said no one ever.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:yes


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Elipses Corter said:


> Dude giving Bree that creep look
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Lol I seen that too..


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

TripleG said:


> You know, if I were her I would just get DQ'd and run like hell.


This forum is on a roll tonight lmao


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

When is Daniel Bryan coming back? I kinda miss the little guy.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol using :bryan3 to try to get divas over


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Here is the red queen.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Too bad Brie quit the company and missed out on that severance package. Good move.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Eva and Rosa demolishing someone :ti


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Brandough said:


> When is Daniel Bryan coming back? I kinda miss the little guy.


Me too...


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Lol that guy marking out next to Brie :lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

SHOTS FIRED IN MIAMI!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

That guys reaction :ti


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey thats not PG


----------



## ApexPredHardyFan (Jul 29, 2013)

"Nikki it's surprising to see you out here."

It's Brie lol :side:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao that guys face fucking money


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ha! That made me laugh.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

That dude next to Brie lmao.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Lol I seen that too..


He more entertaining than the segment

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Holy shit, Brie just called Stephanie a bitch!!!!!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

And that guy is now getting his own gif <3


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Fuck, I LOVE Heel Steph. She's the beast.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

that was not PG

that was not PG AT ALL

this shit is live

UNPLANNED

toitally unplanned!!


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

OMG!!! She said bitch!!! On tv!!! Did you hear it!!! Marking out!!!! Ahhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao That one dude lost his shit.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That guy behind Brie is creeping me out.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GIF THAT REACTION.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Look, there's the quitter! unk2


----------



## strakerak (Jul 1, 2014)

LOL BRIE AND THE REACTIONS


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

You're such a bitch!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

You gotta love Steph but my god Brie sucks on the mic please go away


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Beat her ass Steph


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Dat Acting :maury


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Oooooooh That Slap


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And Steph should be sued for putting her hands on a fan.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Brie is the GOAT on the mic.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

DB is not coming back soon guys.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Security please. A woman said bitch.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dat Slap :banderas


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

We can all agree that Brie is the worst actress in wrestling history.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Yes, because people with tickets have never been ejected.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol

This is gold.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Jesus, hearing those yes chants make me miss Bryan so much.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:duck the guy beside Brie


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

OMG SHE SAID BITCH ATTITUDE ERA COMING BACK CONFIRMED GUYS


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

That's not PG, Brie. >:\

Yay, Steph got payback! :dance


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

lol *sigh* logic , why wouldn't they shut off the mic


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

lol @ the faces in the crowd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Brie is actually good on the mic!!! :mark:


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Your main event for Summerfest ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHY ARE FANS ALLOWED MIC TIME NOW


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fpalm


dat plant in white tshirt
:ti


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*STOP TALKING BRIE :lol*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Steph is just...never fucking change. :lmao
The best.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Gotta say, that was entertaining.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Steph DA GODDESS :lmao


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like Brie doesn't actually have a seat........:hmm:


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

We need a gif of that guy getting way too excited about Brie calling Steph a bitch.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Did ya'll see that black guy in the Cena gear marking out?

:maury


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

hope you guys realized that was not planned

that was live as fuck!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well there's 5 minutes of my life I will never get back :lol 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Nikki vs Steph for WWE title at Wrestlemania 31 LOL


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

lol Steph


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

... now ring the bell!

hahaha

I don't care what anyone says, I loved every moment of that.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Did Steph say queer? 

Wha!?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

"Quitter!" unk3


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So many divas, yet so little talent.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Brie is so shit. Please get her out of these storylines.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Love Steph


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

You're a vindictive bitch!! :lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

King187 said:


> We can all agree that Brie is the worst actress in wrestling history.


Her acting is worse than Eva Marie's wrestling, and that's saying something.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Eva just slapping Nikkis ass :banderas


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Brie has gotten better on the mic, I'll give her that and it is over for Nikki.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

See folks, WWE Audience is so tamed today. 

If this was the Attitude Era, there would have been so many drinks tossed at Stephanie and Brie, this whole segment would have ended up completely different.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

And they say Dean Ambrose punches are awful...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brie is better on the mic than Reigns and knows more moves!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Brie vs Steph at SS.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

THAT WHITE KID WAS AWESOME. :lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

That was it?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Alicia looking good in that teal.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

That was well done. The best diva related storyline since Matt hardy and edge over Lita. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Brie Bella, star of the show. :lol


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:maury


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So this handicap match they can all be in the ring at the same time? How does that even make sense.

So much WWFuckery and its only 40 mins into the show


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Worst Book-End ever.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So are we going to see Brie vs Stephanie at some point?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That 2 second camera angle :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Rosa fucking suck and I wish it was me.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Holy shit guys I think this is the new Attitude Era!


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Steph is not a heel, she is just TV muting or channel changing annoying. I couldnt even finish the segment.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hope y'all enjoyed your excrement break


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

What is steph doing, lol.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

That beat down kind of turned me on


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

lmao @ this 4 on 1 -- OD!!!! 

That black guy in the green and black, who was right next to Brie, wasn't he at the ppv yesterday. How close are Tampa and Miami/


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brie working with Steph.

Nikki working with some random jobbers.

:ti


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

At least it was brief in nature.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lord help me can we just end this now.

:lmao Even the cameraman just said fuck it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Steph is just...never fucking change. :lmao
> The best.


*YAAAAS!*


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> O*MG SHE SAID BITCH ATTITUDE ERA COMING BACK CONFIRMED GUYS*


OMGZZZZZ :dance


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

That kid made the whole segment :lol


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

The kid behind Brie saying "no, no, no" was pure gold. :maury


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Steph looking glamorous as always. Teach that lil twat a lesson.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Nip slip


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


> BAH GWAD ITS BRIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BRIE IS IN THE BUILDING


:lmao


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

WWE needs Bryan so much. Honestly, the crowd was always so hot for him.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Steph was actually pretty entertaining there.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE is so quick to try to go to a commercial break. Geese. 


Will Linda McMahon ever come back to pull the rug from underneath Stephanie's power trip?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Steph is a goddess.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Waffelz said:


> Shit like this pisses me off. YOU'RE APART OF THE "iWC" AS WELL!


But if Reigns start losing matches won't that make him just like the rest of the guys on the roster a midcarder?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Stephanie needs to get Rock Bottomed and People's Elbowed again. What a bitch.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

that was totally pointless.

JBL stfu


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> And Steph should be sued for putting her hands on a fan.


Hey look, this must be Triple H's buddy, Mark!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

DudeLove669 said:


> Holy shit guys I think this is the new Attitude Era!


It must be, they keep saying BITCH.

It's like they figured out a new way to get cheap pops.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cena isn't Impressed Nikki :cena3


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Is Steph wearing a Princess Leah bra underneath that dress to hold up those saggy tits lol

She looks hot regardless


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

watching all the fans faces during the interaction with Brie and Steph made this segment


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Damn Brie is actually good on the mic!!! :mark:


:ti


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

crazyrvd123 said:


> Steph is not a heel, she is just TV muting or channel changing annoying. I couldnt even finish the segment.


Yeah, she sucks. She is nothing like her father. Every time he came out it was must see TV.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

God bless Stephanie McMahon!


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

That kid was gold. I must say it again :lol


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

Omg and he was yelling yes yes yes like a god during it. Guy was a legend next to brie


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Damn Brie is actually good on the mic!!! :mark:


Yeah, good at being the WOAT!


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

So....this is it?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> WWE needs Bryan so much. Honestly, the crowd was always so hot for him.


:yes I never say this, I swear, but I genuinely do miss him on the show.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Fuck OFF Flo Rida


----------



## Gary Bell (Feb 12, 2014)

Nipple out there:mark:


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Cesaro all they way in the back. Officially BURIED


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

An areola probably made an appearance...because men don't have those. 

And hundreds of sad dudes will screencap it because they've never seen one before, apparently.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Why would they even put Ryder on the screen?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like how Jerry Lawler makes it seems he knows who Flo Rida is :maury


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Seriously, do any of you know a Flo Rida fan????


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

Whats that a nipple slip they went to black for? Im never watchig again. 

I will be missed. 

Said no one ever.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Notice how empty Brie's "promo" would've been without the word bitch, Oh look the state of Florida appearing tonight to, it gets better


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## fanofwwepaige (Apr 9, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> Stephanie needs to get Rock Bottomed and People's Elbowed again. What a bitch.


no she needs to be punished by getting a SCORPION CROSSLOCK OR BLACK WIDOW.


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

Flo-Rida should be called North-Korea because his name is a disgrace to the state I live in.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Medicaid said:


> lmao @ this 4 on 1 -- OD!!!!
> 
> That black guy in the green and black, who was right next to Brie, wasn't he at the ppv yesterday. How close are Tampa and Miami/


It's quite a drive, pretty easy flight tho.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Flo rida is such....ass. Why wwe, just why...


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

That segment was great, actually interested in a Divas feud. That guy was probably a plant but still hilarious. 

Eh fuck off Flo Rida


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

wkc_23 said:


> :lmao


Dat guy.


----------



## Ogwani (Apr 13, 2013)

Nikki had a nipslip in the shot right after they rolled her out of the ring. Cameras cut away to Steph real quick.


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

That guy beside Brie was hilarious.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This RAW is shaping up to be the worst ever. :dance


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

flo rida LOL


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is Summerslam gonna have a yearly trend where someone is chosen as a contender for that event? Last year Cena gave the title shot to Bryan and now HHH chooses Cena's opponent?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

wkc_23 said:


> :lmao


:lmao :yes :yes :yes :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

why are they playing 'levels' for florida as if thats his song


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


>


That reaction! :lmao


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

75 million worldwide... is that true? If so, what the fuck is wrong with people.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Get that shit out of here WWE. We want to see RAW, Warzone on WWE Network. and Nitro!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

They need to hurry the fuck up and bring this wwe network to the UK


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

BarneyArmy said:


> BAH GWAD ITS BRIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BRIE IS IN THE BUILDING


BAWD GWAD THE EXCITEMENT!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Can't wait for Sandow to come out in that Cavaliers jersey! :mark


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Will mute Flo Rida when comes out.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Man, that segment just make me realize how much I really miss Bryan.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Hey look, this must be Triple H's buddy, Mark!


Well if you want to make a good storyline, Brie would sue the WWE for an official slapping her.

that is how you write a good storyline something you wouldn't know how to do because you go with what ever crap the WWE feeds you.


----------



## BrokenTable (Nov 21, 2013)

Guys, this is the new era..I'm liking it! That didn't look planned at all. I like the direction trips is moving in


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

But Brie Bella is in the alumni section tho?!


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

I actually like Flo Rida:draper2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

BarneyArmy said:


>


His reaction though :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sandow's the man they'll pick. He vowed to end the Cena era 9 months ago, it's time for him to live up to his promise.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CommercialMania continues! :vince2


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Network should go Int. Asap.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Anyone get a gif of the nip slip

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Stephanie and Triple H appear to be having a contest to see who can bigger asshole tonight. Both are doing a pretty great job.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


> :lmao


I like the little girl and her dad in the background. No fucks to give.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Brie is so bad on the mic, the fan sitting next to her cut a better promo with his facial expression alone.


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

Rockules


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Look at the shit this jackass is responsible for.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Sandow's the man they'll pick. He vowed to end the Cena era 9 months ago, it's time for him to live up to his promise.


Wow.........I honestly thought I was the only Sandow fan to remember him saying that!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Nom Nom


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

watts63 said:


> Dat guy.



The girl behind OMG guy looks unbelievably like my wife. Kinda creeping me out a doppelgänger exists of her. 
She can stay in Miami or I'll be doing chores the rest of my life. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> :lmao


That's classic

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Amber B said:


> His reaction though :lmao


Has anybody spotted markout guy yet?


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Sandow to come out as lebron tonight?


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

That gif :banderas


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

DEM ads :banderas


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Well if you want to make a good storyline, Brie would sue the WWE for an official slapping her.
> 
> that is how you write a good storyline something you wouldn't know how to do because you go with what ever crap the WWE feeds you.


oh you :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Sandow's the man they'll pick. He vowed to end the Cena era 9 months ago, it's time for him to live up to his promise.


:yes


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Xavier's time is now, HHH do the right thing.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BarneyArmy said:


>


Meanwhile the kid in her dad's arms is like "Yeah, whatever" while the kid behind Brie whips his head around so fast he almost got whiplash.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Tyler Breeze's Old Theme Song, I miss it so much


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Here's hoping that we get another great legal battle where Brie gets her job back and can do whatever she wants just like Big Show did last year.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL

DAT Tyler Breeze theme


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Timpatriot said:


> Sandow to come out as lebron tonight?



Don't steal my post


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Did they really censor bitch on the replay?


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

And bitch has been cut out, wow WWE.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Lmao they censored it on the replay.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Well if you want to make a good storyline, Brie would sue the WWE for an official slapping her.
> 
> that is how you write a good storyline something you wouldn't know how to do because you go with what ever crap the WWE feeds you.


Putting aside the fact that no one gives a shit about the Bellas and this "storyline", that post is more of a reference to the fact that most of what you say in these threads are written as if you think wrestling is completely real.

I could swear yesterday you were complaining about the referees letting The Miz get that cheap-victory in the battle royal. :ti


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dont want to sound hard up, but I saw Nikki nip during that last segment.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I like the little girl and her dad in the background. No fucks to give.


That little girl is the future Heel Diva
#RevengeOfTheLittleGirlAtRawFromJuly212014


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I like the little girl and her dad in the background. No fucks to give.


They look like they don't wanna even be there lol.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol That fan's reaction aint getting old anytime soon


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

I live in suburban Victoria, Australia and Flo Rida played at my local bar to about 500 people around a year and a half ago. #globalsuperstar


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> Don't steal my post


Apologies


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I like the little girl and her dad in the background. No fucks to give.


Looks like they aren't coming back to a show. That wasn't PG.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Where are seth/dean?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Time for some ugly ass Bo time! YAS!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BO DALLAS!!!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

RaneGaming said:


> Nom Nom



Hell yeah!:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Monday Night Raw Discussion - Time to initiate PLAN C*



TaylorFitz said:


> Here's hoping that we get another great legal battle where Brie gets her job back and can do whatever she wants just like Big Show did last year.



DAT Ironclad Contract : banderas

Time to be inspired, I BO-lieve

:lol LeSandow James!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## strakerak (Jul 1, 2014)

lolcensor


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

almostfamous said:


> IWC trying to bash Reigns for zero reason. People be bored.


He's never come close to having a good match on his own, and is being pushed because he has "the look". The IWC has never liked somebody like that.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

suddenly I feel inspired...


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

RaneGaming said:


> Nom Nom


Ooh hey now. :mark:


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

IT'S BO TIME!


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Highlight of the night BO!!!


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> WWE needs Bryan so much. Honestly, the crowd was always so hot for him.


No they don't.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Bo Dallas :mark:


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Time to BOlieve! :bo


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LEBRON JAMES


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So she already said Bitch and everyone heard it, but in the replay they censored out the bitch word.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Dat cheap heat


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

OH MY GOD :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Called it lol


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh here we go.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:LOL Fuckin Sandow


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lololololol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lebron jamdow!!!!!!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Its Bo time Mygull! :jbl


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hahahahaha I love you Sandow.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao yes this segment got damnit I'm entertained so much


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Holy shit, you guys called it.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

ledamien sanjames


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Bo Dallas in action against Sandow James!!! :lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sandow PLZ


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh what a surprise


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

witchblade000 said:


> Hell yeah!:


Nipple is not PG tisk tisk!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Lebron Sandow :lol


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Sandow is fucking great.

Trolling Cleveland when he was still with the Heat and now doing the reverse. :lol


----------



## strakerak (Jul 1, 2014)

I knew it. LEBRONDOW!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Putting aside the fact that no one gives a shit about the Bellas and this "storyline", that post is more of a reference to the fact that most of what you say in these threads are written as if you think wrestling is completely real.
> 
> I could swear yesterday you were complaining about the referees letting The Miz get that cheap-victory in the battle royal. :ti



Yes its called shitty writing the WWE writes like this.

The whole Miz thing was a joke. People bitch about potholes/gaps in logic in movies all the time, so why not do it with wrestling?

Ill keep schooling you all night if you like.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Sandow straight trolling now.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Oooooo Wow. They made him wear that. Man... Feel sorry for him.


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

So Bo is a face?


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Where is the most must see champ in history?


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Is Bo a face now?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So who's the heel?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Man, Sandow has some old man legs.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


> :lmao


Not a single fuck was given by the kid in the background.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

So Bo gets to be a face?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dammit Damien, stop fucking up Bo's heat.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

How can the WWE ruin the best talker in the company like this? They are so fucking clueless.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Lol not this jobber with the cheap pop. LeBron James is the over one :lol.*


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn, I wish he did the powder at the top of the ramp lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

They're pushing him as a face now?


----------



## SRW (Mar 26, 2014)

Cena elevated Sandow....


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Sandow should've blacked up.

That's why he doesn't get pushed. Never commits.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

lolMiami

Fucking ******-ass bandwagoners. :StephenA Be happy LeBron gave you cocksmokers 2 back-to-back NBA Finals Titles and four straight Finals appearances.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Cole has to remind people who LeBron is. fpalm


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

bo dallas is awful


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Why does Bo Dallas' trunks look like a diaper. It's like he ordered two sizes too big


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Sandow Lejob


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

King Sandow


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Bo is a gillberg ripoff


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

This is great Bron-Bron Dow


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I like those kicks Jamdow has on.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I wish Sandow would be pushed.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I still wanna punch Bo Dallas in the face. :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Someone please post the GIF of Dallas wiping out the midget bull. 

The wrestling is not entertaining.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Do not quote the nip photo. Stop acting like 14 year olds. Your grandmothers have them.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

I am really loving Sandow. I just wish they would let him win, but at least he is on TV every show.


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

Is Bo face or heel? I seriously have no idea


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Bo Dallas kinda looks like a Chucky doll come to life. He's like a boy... but a man. He legitimately creeps me out.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Those shorts make me think that Sandow clearly skips Leg Day.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Didn't Sandow already come out as LeBron a few weeks ago?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

wish Barrett was there to deliver some Bad News as well. :hmm:


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

This is why WWE sucks. Lebron James > whack ass sandow, bo dallas and everyone in wwe.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Lol at the Miami crowd pretending they haven't jumped off the Heat bandwagon yet.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> I wish Sandow would be pushed.


The WWE is trying to push him out the door, which is sad since Sandow is gold.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Bo is a face now?


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

>


*Save Image As*


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

The music of the WWE network on itunes
WTF is that


----------



## strakerak (Jul 1, 2014)

LETS GO HEAT! LOLOLOL!

I will be chanting quite a bit of different things next week. PM me if you want to join in. (Houston)


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Joseph92 said:


> So she already said Bitch and everyone heard it, but in the replay they censored out the bitch word.


It seems silly but I think there's a certain amount of cursing that they can get away with to still be TV-14.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I am totally sports entertained right now


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Do not quote the nip photo. Stop acting like 14 year olds. Your grandmothers have them.


Don't have to tell the whole world you don't get any

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Why does Bo Dallas' trunks look like a diaper. It's like he ordered two sizes too big


Its not as bad as Dolph Ziggler's WWE '13 model.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

"Cleveland sucks!" shots fired :mark:


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

cleveland im coming home LMAO


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

RaneGaming said:


> Nom Nom


Oh yes!!!!! :ex:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CLEVELAND.......IM COMING HOME.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Sandow needs to Bo-Lieve


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Do not quote the nip photo. Stop acting like 14 year olds. Your grandmothers have them.


but they are not as perky.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sandow with the coming home jab LOL
he is awesome


----------



## HeelTID (Apr 15, 2014)

Wasn't censored in the UK.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

BOLIEVE


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> The music of the WWE network on itunes
> WTF is that


:lmao


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

That pop for Bo


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

I legitimately hate Bo Dallas. Good job


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Now THAT was inspirational!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BALLIN'! Sandow da gawd. :lol

16-and-BO! HE DID IT! :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Now some words to inspire us please!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

16 & BO :bo


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## strakerak (Jul 1, 2014)

Not another Bo-win.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> I wish Sandow would be pushed.


he doesn't deserve it. he's garbage.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

What an inspirational win.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> I wish Sandow would be pushed.


Too late, it's like Santino getting a push now. They are beyond the point of no return


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> No they don't.


Lol, yes they do. Don't be delusional just because you may not like him.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dat jiggling belly. Every time.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

As long as Sandow is on my tv I'm okay with this.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Sandow should be treated better.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Sandow jobbing to Bo Dallas is REALLY fucked up in terms of how long Sandow has been in the WWE and how new Bo is. This is the definitely the 100% right occasion to use the word job.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Bo has already lost a couple times for goodness sakes.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

People are getting excited over a nipple? :ti


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Don't Worry Sandow, Better luck next week. :vince5 :HHH2


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

The streak lives. (Please don't end it Brock)


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

They may have lost Lebron but they gained Bo

LO Fucking L


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, ain't no coming back for Sandow.

He'll be gone this time next year.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sandow going the Charlie Haas route, albeit a little bit better. But still buried.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Bo just did the same jumping celebration that Cena did last night lulz


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Damn that inspired me


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Victory Lap!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> Sandow needs to Bo-Lieve


We all need to Bo-Lieve


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lights go out is a hit single? Really WWE LOL


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Lemme get my iTunes card ready.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Sandow is jobing to bo.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> Bo Dallas kinda looks like a Chucky doll come to life. He's like a boy... but a man. He legitimately creeps me out.


He looks like a native american with downs syndrome.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Greatest streak of all time was ended at Wrestlemania and :brock will be here tonight. :lol


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

The streak lives on! Sandow's random gimmicks are growing on me


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


>


His Body Is Ready


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

16 and Bo, but be careful Bo, because someone is at Raw. :brock


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


>


HAHAHAHA EPIC FUCKING GIF!!!! ^^^^^^ :ex::ex::ex:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Bo Dallas's streak continues!!!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Why would Lawler say that's from Cleveland and then a say "Lets go Heat" a minute later?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Can we order a DNA test with Kickstarter funds to make sure Bo really IS the brother of Bray Wyatt


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

TripleHsNose said:


> Don't have to tell the whole world you don't get any
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Boom! Roasted!


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

Sandow sold that Bo Dog awesomely.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Bo knows how to make a gimmick work.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

The look on Bo's face when he wins is just so perfect. He crcks me up every time.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Did they just change it from a match to the highlight reel?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Arcade said:


> People are getting excited over a nipple? :ti


But you see it's of someone that's been on tv. So it's 1000% better than a regular old nipple. Or something.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


>


That is fucking creepy as shit. :|:|:|


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

wrestle33 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Big Show is still going to end his streak...


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Do they purposely make Raw crap so it makes the PPV's look less crap in comparison?


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Darkness is here said:


> Sandow is jobing to bo.


Nothing to be ashamed of. 16-Bo


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


>


It's like he has never been that close to a woman before.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

wrestle33 said:


>


Could watch this all day...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Bo knows how to make a gimmick work.


Bo knows.

:bo


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:moyes1


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Arcade said:


> People are getting excited over a nipple? :ti


To be fair I remember a time on this forum when people were mesmerized by the size of Cesaro areolas and wouldn't stop commenting about them whenever he was on.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So Bo's a face now? :lmao

Actually, that was a decent little match there. Sandow continues to be wasted, but hey... I'd rather him lose to someone who's undefeated than some jobber like R-Truth.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Sandow jobbing to Bo Dallas is REALLY fucked up in terms of how long Sandow has been in the WWE and how new Bo is. This is the definitely the 100% right occasion to use the word job.


Agreed. 

I don't even know how Sandow even recovers from a burial this deep.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Imagine if Sandow comes out dressed like this next week, Kawaii-Dow


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Goddamn it Bo makes me happy. I wish they would make a Bo Dallas appreciation night.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Where is Bill Paxon and Helen Hunt in that Twister sequel


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I hadn't heard people call Bo a ****** lately..maybe he's finally getting over as a man? :lol


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

So who's ready to see dean or seth?


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

autechrex said:


> Lol, yes they do. Don't be delusional just because you may not like him.


Wwe can keep going without anyone, doesn't mean it's a good thing, but they can. Nothing delusional about that, get your facts straight.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

NotAllThere said:


> The look on Bo's face when he wins is just so perfect. He crcks me up every time.


Agreed totally. Its always the SAME too :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NIIKI PLS


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Did they just change it from a match to the highlight reel?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I don't think so. They were advertising the Highlight Reel at the beginning of the show.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cena already dumped Nikki for exposing her nipple. Don't you ever do that to his young fans.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> That is fucking creepy as shit. :|:|:|


That dude made the segment.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


> :moyes1


:cena5


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

GOD said:


> cleveland im coming home LMAO


affioncrockett ????? and it begins.... #rp @howardalonzo1
http://instagram.com/p/qUoyPdzgNw/


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Better match than the opener.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Tired of seeing her fake boob's nipple, guys. :argh:


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> Bo just did the same jumping celebration that Cena did last night lulz



Bo did say he's learned a lot from Cena, lol.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> NIIKI PLS


Wait what? There was a slip?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Sheamus on USA tomorrow.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

fella on royal pains? jesus


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

The Wyattlight Wheel up next. :cole3


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope Bo dalls 100 and Bo


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:moyes1
:moyes1
:moyes1
:moyes1
:moyes1
:moyes1
:moyes1
:moyes1
:moyes1
:moyes1
:moyes1
:moyes1
:moyes1
:moyes1
:moyes1
:moyes1
:moyes1
:moyes1
:moyes1
:moyes1
:moyes1
:moyes1
:moyes1
:moyes1
:moyes1
:moyes1
:moyes1
:moyes1
:moyes1
:moyes1
:moyes1
:moyes1
:moyes1
:moyes1


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Bo vs lesnar for the streak!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Seamus on Royal Pains? I don't think I've ever watched that show. Now I have to make sure I don't start.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Empress said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I don't even know how Sandow even recovers from a burial this deep.


It's simple: he doesn't.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> This Kenny Rogers commercial is the best part of the show.
> 
> And I'm not a Reigns hater, he has the charisma and everything else. But he needs to learn how to do some moves. The match was boring and indefensible. Don't hate me, please. Like I suggested earlier, body slams, spine busters, a power bomb. Come on now. He does a running forearm smash, a punch, a clothesline, a Samoan drop, and his spear.


Reigns has more problems than lack of moves. His body language while selling is that of a dead fish. He's lost in between spots, and so not ready for a big push. Seth and Dean are two of the best guys in the world. They could've carried Khali to good six man tags.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

I find Bo to be mediocre... I guess he has time to grow on me


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

So many virgins in this thread LOL

Getting all hot and bothered by a quarter inch of Nikki's nipple. 

:ti :ti :ti


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Wait what? There was a slip?


Yeah and at least 100 people has posted on here lol.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Darkness is here said:


> Bo vs lesnar for the streak!


:mark:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> NIIKI PLS


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Wyatt Family!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm not going to download the fucking app ever stop forcing it down my throat!


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

And those of us without the app? Care to show us what happened? lerl


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Are you fucking serious?! Damn you app!


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

So. Damn. Epic.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


>


LMAO

highlight of the night

He saved that segment. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

All you horny fucks jizzing over seeing 1/2 a tit is sad as fuck. Just google image boobs for fuck sakes.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Sandow and Slater are on the list to get fired in the future.

Sandow is one of the biggest jobbers. I never cared about him.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn, his entrance in New Orleans for Wrestlemania was sick. Hope they have the band come back for it in the future.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

This is fucking amazing.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Jesus, Wyatts entrance is beautiful


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

well that lasted one night (the commentators not talking over Brays intro)


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So they're putting storyline shit on the APP now?

.....the fuck


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

so glad sandow is getting buried. :cheer.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sickkkk entrance as always :wyatt


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I hate that they made the Titantron look the crowd using their phone lights.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

damn wyatt is over the way they want reigns to be


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I love Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Kayfable (Jul 19, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> :cena5


:ambrose the titty master is ready


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*So what exactly is this feud about again!? :lmao*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> well that lasted one night (the commentators not talking over Brays intro)


Unfortunately..


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

lets put important things on wwe app so nobody can see


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

WWE needs 3 things

bray to be pushed with wins
punk
bryan

bray gets buried at every PPV and the 2 other two aren't around


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Get the app guys


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Braxton dipped


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Stop posting the Nikki picture please.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

He ran out of there like Micheal Johnson.


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

Wyatts entrance, unbelievable.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

So I miss shit now because of this garbage app? Do they do everything to piss off their fans possible?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Wyatt always needs his boys lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Trifektah said:


> So they're putting storyline shit on the APP now?
> 
> .....the fuck


It's a good way to get people to actually download the app, I'll give them that.


Just too bad for those of us who don't give enough of a shit to download it.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

If Cena was there tonight I would be asking when Cena would start defending Nikki. Now a 4 on 1 match. Surely eventually Cena and Nikki will be teaming up on RAW to face the authority. It only makes sense. Right?

I'm just glad that Sandows jobbing is done for the night.. and now this filler with the highlight reel..


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

People really need to get over the nip slip.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So I guess Jericho stole the jacket that goes with Roman's outfit?


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

That stance by the wyatts before they attacked jericho was badass.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Please make a smiley out of this.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Does anyone find it funny when they say exclusively on the app, the a few minutes later show the app footage?? If it was exclusive they wouldn't show it on TV at all.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Except one, Bray. :cena2


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

bray :mark:


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

WTF352 said:


> That stance by the wyatts before they attacked jericho was badass.



Rightt


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BAH GAWD THE SONS OF BITCHES! THEY ASSAULTED HIM IN HIS OWN LOCKER ROOM!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Quite Sad ALL 3 WYATTS jobbed last night :lol


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Putting storyline stuff on the WWE app is like Game of Thrones putting footage of a character's death in a dumpster.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Nikki with dat apology, just so those who missed it and didn't know it happened can go find and see it. What a considerate person 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fucking beautiful, EVERY SINGLE TIME. :homer


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

The True Believer said:


> Please make a smiley out of this.



2 smilies.

1) overly giddy guy.

2) no fucks given girl.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> NIIKI PLS


Why even mention it? Now every casual knows, the only that did before are the IWC.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Wyatt's still buried or nah?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Vyer said:


> Stop posting the Nikki picture please.


Yes, please. Nudity is not allowed on this forum. Take care of that shit on google.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> People really need to get over the nip slip.


We all know what a nipple looks like i dunno why half the board are driven into a frenzy


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bray is by far the best mic worker in the WWE currently


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

But Bray you lost your war with Cena


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Nikki with dat apology, just so those who missed it and didn't know it happened can go find and see it. What a considerate person
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


lmao gotta love it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Leave Jericho alone, he has a family, damnit!"

:bahgawd


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> So I guess Jericho stole the jacket that goes with Roman's outfit?


:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Wyatt is still just a baby man...I can't fuckin wait to see this guy in 10 years.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This is why Chris Jericho should have never got rid of his personal security.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> Nikki with dat apology, just so those who missed it and didn't know it happened can go find and see it. What a considerate person
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That was Brie from last year.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I feel like this would be more impactful if Bray had actually done all those things as it kind of comes off as a guy blowing hot air.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Crowd have literally no idea what Bray is saying lol


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Monday Night Raw Discussion - Time to initiate PLAN C*

"I am bray Wyatt...the eater of a lot of food."


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I love the way Wyatt talks.

Accent or something, he gold.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

TaylorFitz said:


> People really need to get over the nip slip.


Once the nipple is out you can't put it back in...kinda like toothpaste and it's tube.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

TromaDogg said:


>


:sodone


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Fuck this crowd with stupid Austin's chant.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*sigh* make your fucking point Bray...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL at the "WHAT" chants for Bray :maury


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shut up Wyatt. You don't win and your cult still consists of 3 people.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"I live a hundred years a day, man!"

^ Said every stoner ever. :duck

Still <3 you, Bray.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

"I live 100 years a day".

Wow, that deep shit!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Dat promo!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ROLLINS said:


> "Leave Jericho alone, he has a family, damnit!"
> 
> :bahgawd


:yes


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

haha, at the fools that are failing to do a watch chant


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Wyatts are the best thing going right now. They totally grew on me.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

World's Best said:


> So many virgins in this thread LOL
> 
> Getting all hot and bothered by a quarter inch of Nikki's nipple.
> 
> :ti :ti :ti


Seriously. I mean, Nikki's hot as hell...but dudes...we're on the internet.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I AM FOREVER :bray


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Buried alive match at SS?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> NIIKI PLS


The funny thing its only a big deal to americans since the human body is still taboo in the USA for some reason.
Makes me roll my eyes as an american some times.


As for R Truth asking what happened, guess he didn't have the app on.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Look at the boos for Wyatt. :no


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

His ranting doesn't hold any weight when he gets punked out so easily. Just shut up.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

I am forever.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

He rambles to much.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Lol "what" chants...*


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

SO WHAT THE FUCK DID ANY OF THAT MEAN


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Holy shit, what a promo from Wyatt. It actually made sense.

"I live a hundred years in a day, bro!"


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Ay heads up...last time Brie had her nipslip and ppl kept re-posting it mods were banning them..

Just saying

:draper2


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

R-Truth and Zack Ryder to the rescue.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Woah.

PG is dead?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

R-truth sighting


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Ears bleeding?

He must've heard Cameron's new single.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sick.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Nice Raw appearance by Ryder and R-Truth


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> This is why Chris Jericho should have never got rid of his personal security.


Awesome man. :


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Bray just put me to sleep


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> LOL at the "WHAT" chants for Bray :maury


Every person that yells what during a Bray promo should be removed from the building and given a swift kicking


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"What happened Chris?"

R-Truth, not a WWE App fan apparently.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:lel R-Troof


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Shut up Wyatt. You don't win and your cult still consists of 3 people.



^^


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

BLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

WWE actually showing blood and not wiping it away? Wow.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I really am curious if Bray and Abigial had an incest type thing going on :hmm:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

gamegenie said:


> This is why Chris Jericho should have never got rid of his personal security.



Ralphus would own The Wyatts


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Bray's promo skills are sexier than Nikki's nip-slip.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I've always asked myself, do the lurkers on this site work for WWE?


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Looks like R-truth doesn't have the App either lol


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Out-fucking-standing promo. Holy shit


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Holyshit


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

:lol at R-Truth randomly being there.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

What happened, Truth?

Do you not have the app?

Did you not watch the replay?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Blood?


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Lel announce team acting like somebody died bc of jerichos attack


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Was that Zack Ryder asking over and over again what happen. I should be asking Ryder what happen to your career!? LOL


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

why is R Truth always in the back playing doctor lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

R-Truth and Ryder don't give a shit about Jericho. They just want to get on RAW again.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> Fuck this crowd with stupid Austin's chant.


stupid? Jigga you stuck on stupid with that comment.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Nobody is taking Wyatt seriously anymore. Ugh, this company.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

What the fuck?


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

If you had the WWE App R-Truth you would of known what happened.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ziggler, the token white guy in that segment.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Flo Rida embracing da homies!


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Mandatory 2 black wrestlers when Flo Rida pops up


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ziggler is boning Emma too?! God damn!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Fuck Flo Rida.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Who the fuck cares about Flo Rida.

Emma at least.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Flo rida performing?


What else is on?


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

Why does the WWE love Flo Rida so much? lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Natecore said:


> Once the nipple is out you can't put it back in...kinda like toothpaste and it's tube.


LOL. Reminds me of Pinapple Express. "It's too late. It's out. Pandora comes out of the box, he doesn't go back in!"


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

ASSSHOLEEEE


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

hng13 said:


> Looks like R-truth doesn't have the App either lol


:lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And the crowd goes mild for miz.

No fucks are given


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

mattheel said:


> Seriously. I mean, Nikki's hot as hell...but dudes...we're on the internet.


Losing their shit over a mostly covered nipple yet there's naked puppet for show all over the internet for free. Ridiculous.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Like Emma knows who the hell Flo-rida is.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

DAT ENTRANCE BY THE MIZ :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Emotion Blur said:


> SO WHAT THE FUCK DID ANY OF THAT MEAN


*Bray Wyatt is going to win the war or some shit.*


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

hopefully Flo Rida has his guards guarding his personal belongings with that thief Emma around.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Maybe Chris Jericho heard Flo Rida's new hit. Thats why his ear is bleeding


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Man, I prefer Flo-Rida over Miz.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

"Can we please have quiet?"

Oh, no need to worry about that when Miz is around.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm so pissed at how they're using Titus. That guy could be the next Batista even Triple H! Its crazy.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

O Fenômeno said:


> Ay heads up...last time Brie had her nipslip and ppl kept re-posting it mods were banning them..
> 
> Just saying
> 
> :draper2


I hope they do the same.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Sazer Ramon said:


> why is R Truth always in the back playing doctor lol


What black people can't be doctors u racist
:ti


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Flo Rida checking out Naomi :


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Still can't get that Miz stole the beginning of Hollywood Rock's titantron lol


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Wyatts are so boring now. Lost to Cena, lost to Jericho. Promos just being recycled and then you have the "family" facing Usos every week. They need a new direction.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn son, the crowd could not give half a shit about Miz.


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

Here he is! Our champion the Miz!


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Miz with dem crickets


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Crickets for Miz again, what a fucking surprise. Dude is a waste of time.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

will rusev attack florider?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

The IC belt looks good on The Miz, I got to admit it.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Why would Flo Rida hug Emma she probably stole his wallet or something expensive when she was hugging him.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

618 of Triple H's Employees are watching us.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The Miz really is good at looking like a total douche.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Emma was so going to check his pockets.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Emma def just took one of Flo Ridas chains when she hugged him


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

I like how Titus, Xavier, Slater, and the remaining Matador are all right next to each other in that who's gonna battle Cena screen .


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

HOLLYWOOD MIZ.

:mark:


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

Watch out Rock and Hogan...Hollywood Miz has arrived


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow, that crowd shot had to be embarrassing. Change the camera!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

If he isn't facing Ziggler I'm changing the channel.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

LOL at the crowd shots of everyone sitting on their hands when Miz came out


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Miz comes out pointing to.....an absolute stunned crowd :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh Shit Johnny Cage is here


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice of the crowd to oblige the request for quiet on Miz's intro


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

My reaction to Flo-Rida.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO, the shot of the entire arena staying seated and not moving when Miz's music plays. Good lord, that was great.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh Christ, first Miz and then Flow Rider.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Wow... what an amazing pop for Miz....


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Florida is next, guess I can catch an inning if The Brewers/Reds game!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Gotta say, I do like the movie themed intro for the Miz!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Dat heat for the Miz :mark:


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

MIZ plays such a great douche lol


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

So little a reaction to Miz that it is actually funny


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Miz looks more and more like Alex Riley every week, are they related


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Zigberg said:


> Crickets for Miz again, what a fucking surprise. Dude is a waste of time.


Ziggler's not winning the title. Get used to it. :hayden3

But seriously, fuck the Miz. I'm a fan of the guy but he's been WOAT for a while now.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

genocide_cutter said:


> Maybe Chris Jericho heard Flo Rida's new hit. Thats why his ear is bleeding


:lmao


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Woah.
> 
> PG is dead?


You can bleed under the rating. This isn't Teletubbies.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> The IC belt looks good on The Miz, I got to admit it.


DAT ALL WHITE :durant3


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

To think Miz has a title and Sandow is jobbing. What a fucking disgrace.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Fuck Flo Rida.


Is it too late to hope we get Orton to RKO Flo Rida?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> Still can't get that Miz stole the beginning of Hollywood Rock's titantron lol


Not the same

Rock's was epic. Miz just feels like MTV Making The Video


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The Miz aka "Hey look guys, I'm trying to be a wrestler!"



Also, shockingly that "Road to Paloma" movie is actually getting positive reviews. The first WWE film to do so.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Why they went through the effort to make such an awesome intro and still keep the same shitty song for The Miz I'll never know.


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

The thing I hate about "what" chants are that i'm pretty sure the people saying them aren't listening to the content at all, just waiting for a pause. Seriously why shit on something before even giving it a chance?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Emma's rap name should be "Sticky Fingerz."


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

This new push for Miz is so not over :lol

He's not even getting annoying/go away heat like he used to.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

It's Szukei Time!


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Sidewinder400 said:


> All you horny fucks jizzing over seeing 1/2 a tit is sad as fuck. Just google image boobs for fuck sakes.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's the novelty of seeing a certain person's nip. Seriously how fucking clueless can you whiners be.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I like Miz, and I actually like this new gimmick of his. A shame he has done nothing since, er... that time he main-evented fucking Wrestlemania. Little wonder people don't care about him. The writers are horrific. If someone who main events Wrestlemania isn't safe from their incompetence, nobody is.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> MIZ plays such a great douche lol


Definitely. The beauty is the more we hate him, the better he gets at it haha


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SOMEONE PM ME THE NIKKI PIC. K THX.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

That entrance was pretty cool tbh. Always enjoyed heel Miz.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Wyatt out there talkin random again :maury


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Flo Ridas songs are usually a woman singing a catchy tune to a nice beat and then Flo Rida does the exact same rap and hopes no one will notice.

Also if Flo Rida has sold 75 million albums I want to die


----------



## Kayfable (Jul 19, 2014)

LOL at R-Truth asking jericho what happened, if he had the WWE app he would know :cole


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> This is why Chris Jericho should have never got rid of his personal security.


Back when he feuded with Goldberg.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ROLLINS said:


> Emma's rap name should be "Sticky Fingerz."


:lmao Love it!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> What black people can't be doctors u racist
> :ti


Conrad Murray fucked that up for us.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Sazer Ramon said:


> why is R Truth always in the back playing doctor lol


Dr. Truth MD next on USA


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rory McIlroy's dad bets on his son and wins over 100K.

Miz's dad can't even be bothered to own the WWE Network.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

ROLLINS said:


> Ziggler, the token white guy in that segment.


First thought that popped up in my head. Everyone else in that segment was black except Ziggler and Emma but Emma is an honorary black woman so she doesn't count.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

ROLLINS said:


> Emma's rap name should be "Sticky Fingerz."


Sticky Fingaz, already taken, bro


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> What black people can't be doctors u racist
> :ti


R Truth has been in the back for a few other segments where a wrestler has been injured and he offers medical advice.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Toilet Paper Roll said:


> Flo Ridas songs are usually a woman singing a catchy tune to a nice beat and then Flo Rida does the exact same rap and hopes no one will notice.
> 
> Also if Flo Rida has sold 75 million albums I want to die


Nah, that won't happen


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"WHAT HAPPENED, CHRIS? Cause you know, I don't watch replays or anything.."


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

autechrex said:


> It's the novelty of seeing a certain person's nip. Seriously how fucking clueless can you whiners be.




And the award of "Being 14 and popping a boner to 1/2 tit and jerking it and finishing in 5 seconds" goes to...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

A TNA advert playing during Raw?! What the fuck?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Definitely. The beauty is the more we hate him, the better he gets at it haha


Agreed! You can tell he feeds off the hate lol. His cocky douche smiles and attitude. I also like the intro to his theme.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> The Miz aka "Hey look guys, I'm trying to be a wrestler!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because dude looks just like Roman Reigns.

And Reigns is a motherfuckin DRAW!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CommercialMania! :vince2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ROLLINS said:


> Emma's rap name should be "Sticky Fingerz."


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Well we all know music acts always go over huge with wrestling fans.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Back when he feuded with Goldberg.


Ralphus is tough as nails. I think he works for Flo Rida now anyways.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Wyatt out there talkin random again :maury


Made perfect sense actually.

Are you dense or what bruh?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Was the TNA ad only playing on my TV? Am I the only one who saw that?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kayfable said:


> LOL at R-Truth asking jericho what happened, if he had the WWE app he would know :cole


Can't afford an iPad when you have to buy a carton of Newports every week


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I like Miz, and I actually like this new gimmick of his. A shame he has done nothing since, er... that time he main-evented fucking Wrestlemania. Little wonder people don't care about him. The writers are horrific. If someone who main events Wrestlemania isn't safe from their incompetence, nobody is.


The Awesome Truth were Awesome when the let Miz and Truth go over Punk and HHH


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sickkkk promo from Wyatt though


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

The Miz looks so cool.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I wonder how many 'Marks' are buying that shit right now


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Not a single fuck was given that day.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ziggler....With yet another big pop.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh well, Ziggler's jobbing


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm here to job the world
I'm here to job the world


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm guessing Dolph to do the job to Miz as always :fpalm


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Dolph with the biggest pop of the night, by far


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Hmm... Wonder who picks up the win here?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

autechrex said:


> It's the novelty of seeing a certain person's nip. Seriously how fucking clueless can you whiners be.


There isn't any novelty about seeing just a nipple, unless you're 12 years old.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Ah! The bellas :banderas


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

JohnCooley said:


> Was the TNA ad only playing on my TV? Am I the only one who saw that?


I didnt see anything like that :side:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

That's a pretty great celebration picture.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Imagine if Nikki Minaj is the guest host on next week's raw


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

autechrex said:


> It's the novelty of seeing a certain person's nip. Seriously how fucking clueless can you whiners be.


Cry some more, kid. It's a nipple, get over it.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

What a lucky guy that Dolph is, gets to lose to Miz for the IC title two nights in a row.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Who the hell does Miz think he is


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

#PushZiggler


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Adolph Ziggler

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Now we get to watch Ziggler lose to one of the most untalented human beings to ever step foot in a wrestling ring.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> Dat heat for the Miz :mark:


lolwut

Only time he ever got remotely noticable heat was during his WWE Title reign.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Ziggler losing again


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

JohnCooley said:


> Was the TNA ad only playing on my TV? Am I the only one who saw that?


I'm in NYC and saw it. It followed an ad for WWE at MSG.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Mike is playing as Johnny Cage tonight.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Now they bill Ziggler from Hollywood Florida when the whole year he's been billed from Cleveland Ohio


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Lol at Miz trying to act like Hollywood Rock. God damn he sucks.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Finish him, Johnny Cage!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Hasn;t Nikki's nipple slipped before?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

LOL AT MIZ FLINCHING WHEN DOPLH THREW HIS SHIRT INTO THE CROWD... tough guy!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> I didnt see anything like that :side:



Maybe it was only in NC? But I definitely saw a TNA commercial playing.


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

So miz is just Johnny Cage??


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Man the crowd is hot for Ziggler... must be from the great heel work of the Miz #WWEThinking


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Let's go Ziggler!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait.. so now they are not unifying the titles? What?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The Miz is acting like Nation of Domination Rock lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

If Miz is an A-Lister, then i'm a neuroscientist.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Miz is killing this hollywood egotistical douchebag role.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Ziggler with DAT pop :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, I saw the ad for TNA in NYC twice so far tonight, and I'm in northern New Jersey.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Ha, Ziggler's pants say "D fn Z" :mark:


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Guys just tuned in anything happen? Brock return?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> Maybe it was only in NC? But I definitely saw a TNA commercial playing.


I seen it too bruh


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

is it for the title?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Come On Ziggy Iggs #PushZiggler


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Ziggler will win this and it will set up Miz vs Dolph at SS.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Sazer Ramon said:


> I'm in NYC and saw it. It followed an ad for WWE at MSG.



Hmmm.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

TJQ said:


> Now we get to watch Ziggler lose to one of the most untalented human beings to ever step foot in a wrestling ring.


He isn't wrestling Swagger.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I wonder if wrestlers sometimes say in their head "wow this is really fucking stupid when you think about it" mid match or while making their entrance. Especially when they see a Miz in shades or Swoggle across the ring from them.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Miz do have an extremely punchable face

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Arcade said:


> There isn't any novelty about seeing just a nipple, unless you're 12 years old.


Ok so, if lets say Katy Perry had a wardrobe malfunction where her whole boob fell out, you wouldn't get all excited?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat no selling doe.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Losing their shit over a mostly covered nipple yet there's naked puppet for show all over the internet for free. Ridiculous.


How ironic.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> Finish him, Johnny Cage!


:lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Tna adds being run during raw isn't anything new... At least for me. Been happening for a while.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Wyatt out there talkin random again :maury


Totally agree, he just doesnt actually say anything and in the middle of his promos he starts to ramble on about nonsense. That is why his promos are getting shit on lately. Get to the point Bray.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Brandough said:


> I seen it too bruh



Oh OK. Thought I was seeing things for a second.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

9 elbow drops? Am I watching a house show?


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Miz has eyelids of someone from a Garfield cartoon


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

People can hate on Miz all day but I'm liking his omg don't hit my pretty face gimmick.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

They need to have Cole mark out for Miz again. The shit he was saying about him was gold.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Stad said:


> Ziggler will win this and it will set up Miz vs Dolph at SS.


Sounds about right to me too


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Shame my boy will be jobbing again


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

JohnCooley said:


> Hmmm.


So far, I'm the only one that it makes sense to air it too. Except maybe they guy from North Jersey.

But hey, if any of you go, I'll be there!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Lmfao Miz completely no sold those elbow drops.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

LMAO at Miz.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Natecore said:


> He isn't wrestling Swagger.


Swagger has college wrestling credentials and is an athlete. The Miz has a fake tan, a terrible fake accent, and the worst facial expressions of any human ever.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Miz is fucking awkward this match... Jesus.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd say Miz's best role was when he tried to play an awful professional wrestler.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cooler than the other side of the pillow.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Sazer Ramon said:


> So far, I'm the only one that it makes sense to air it too. Except maybe they guy from North Jersey.
> 
> 
> 
> But hey, if any of you go, I'll be there!



Yeah, thats why it was weird considering im all the way in NC


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Miz moving a bit awkwardly huh?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You know, for a guy they won't push due to concussions, they sure have Ziggler do a lot of spots that could cause concussions. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

#pushziggler


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Cooler than the other side of the pillow.




```
#DEALWITHIT
```


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

witchblade000 said:


> Ok so, if lets say Katy Perry had a wardrobe malfunction where her whole boob fell out, you wouldn't get all excited?


Wait, whose boob fell out tonight?


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Miz just needs to talk about getting to plow this every day.



Spoiler: Maryse















It'll get instant heat, I know it pisses me off.:cuss:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

I swear I saw Ata and Rockey Johnson behind the commentators. Possible Rock on the show?


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

~Humanity~ said:


> Now they bill Ziggler from Hollywood Florida when the whole year he's been billed from Cleveland Ohio


They even said he was from Cleveland during the Bo/Sandow match


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> Miz is fucking awkward this match... Jesus.


Miz is an average performer imo. I prefer him as a heel, but he got better response as a face from what I remember. 

all of that said, he doesn't mesh well with everyone. He and Ziggler don't mesh.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Aaaand, welcome back to CommercialMania! :vince2


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Paul12907 said:


>



:lmao aw


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Wait.. so now they are not unifying the titles? What?


I guess Vince had another look at the battle royal from last night, saw the awesome depth of talent in the midcard and decided he needs both those titles!!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Wait, whose boob fell out tonight?


Nikki had a nip slip.


----------



## ApexPredHardyFan (Jul 29, 2013)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Wait, whose boob fell out tonight?


Nikki Bella


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Paul12907 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

JohnCooley said:


> Yeah, thats why it was weird considering im all the way in NC


That's a nice 10 hour drive for you possibly lol

I have family about an hour northwest of Charlotte.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

crazyrvd123 said:


> Totally agree, he just doesnt actually say anything and in the middle of his promos he starts to ramble on about nonsense. That is why his promos are getting shit on lately. Get to the point Bray.


He's pretty much saying even though he lost, it's not over until one of them is gone. Is it really that hard for you guys to understand his promos?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

We need some Cash Posts, we need CASH :vince$


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> ```
> #DEALWITHIT
> ```


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

witchblade000 said:


> Ok so, if lets say Katy Perry had a wardrobe malfunction where her whole boob fell out, you wouldn't get all excited?


We are talking about a nip slip, not someone's boobs popping out.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

A tonya harding reference in 2014
:maury


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

God, Im already so sick of the 'money maker' thing


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey Tonya Harding being Tonya Harding is entertainment on World's Dumbest


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> We need some Cash Posts, we need CASH :vince$


** Yawning * at this match :lol*


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

OMG BEWBZ GUISE !!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

This commentary team sometimes man fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm hearing all their spot callings lol.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

We want swagger.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I hate long raw matches. They are NOT needed.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

LigerJ81 said:


> Hey Tanya Harding being Tanya Harding is entertainment on World's Dumbest


Even then she's been off that for a year or two.

Completely zoned out for this match. I can't even remember what happened 30 seconds ago.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Miz we can clearly hear you even if you cover up your mouth fpalm


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

witchblade000 said:


> Nikki had a nip slip.


I love Angelina Castro


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I kinda hope we get a triple threat at SS for both titles.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

"This is awesome" chants incoming.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

"LETS GO ZIGGLER.... LETS GO ZIGGLER"

Lawler: WOW the fans are really fed up with the antics of the Miz!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ziggler flopping around all over the ring again!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Does Zigglers tights read "D Fn Z"?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I didn't hear any spot calling


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

feels like this match has gone on forever. just end it now pls :floyd1


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Miz has been so awful in this match...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> "This is awesome" chants incoming.


WOO WOO WOO, you know it.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

₵A$H®;37094506 said:


> ** Yawning * at this match :lol*


Too bad. Great back and forth, high energy match. Good Raw match. Ziggler a bit sloppy but entertaining.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Surprised they're actually giving these guys a good amount of time.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

I think the spot calling has spilled over into tonight.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I really do wish they'd stop calling their spots so loudly


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Does Zigglers tights read "D Fn Z"?


he wore them last night


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Edgehead41190 said:


> He's pretty much saying even though he lost, it's not over until one of them is gone. Is it really that hard for you guys to understand his promos?


Trust me we get what he is saying but when you take 1000 words to say 5 that is not good. Do you understand what we are saying or are you to far up Brays ass?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

This match has been awkward as fuck.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Never thought I'd give a +1 to him, but Miz gets one for bringing out the Side Effect.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

Never heard so many calls in one match


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Miz has been spot calling and still messing up.

Can anyone make out anything he was saying?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Toilet Paper Roll said:


> "LETS GO ZIGGLER.... LETS GO ZIGGLER"
> 
> Lawler: WOW the fans are really fed up with the antics of the Miz!


:lawler The universe cheering for Sheamus, even though he isn't here!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Miz's face! :lol


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

This Raw is about a million times better than Battleground...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> I really do wish they'd stop calling their spots so loudly


It's almost as bad as Cena's spot calling.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey look the Figure 4


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

JBL, Cole and King take (very) bad jokes and run them into the ground. If Vince feeds them that shit over the headsets then he has truly lost it.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I really hope he doesn't tap out.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Natecore said:


> Ziggler a bit sloppy but entertaining.


*That the problem. Ziggler has been really sloppy lately. Seems he's still hung over from last night.*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Zigglers screaming is fucking awful


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> I really do wish they'd stop calling their spots so loudly


He had no choice. Ziggler missed his spot so the miz had to call the next spot from an awkward position.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

DAT selling by Ziggler :banderas


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

Come out already Kurt angle


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lots of near falls


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The crowd is so behind Ziggler. Holy fuck. Why they decided to put the damn title on Miz is beyond me.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

How many moves will Miz botch tonight? Damn!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is actually a pretty good match.


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Pretty good match


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Did i just hear someone chant "Super Dragon"


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

good god end this already


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Tell me I'm not the only one who heard Super Dragon?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

It's been a little clunky at times, but this is a good match.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This is awesome :maury


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Best match of the night so far.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

He's the Miztake, and He's Boresome!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

2 finishers reversed = 'THIS IS AWESOME!' chant.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

A The Miz match is getting a "this is awesome chant" right now...


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

"this is awesome" is officially the dumbest chant in history.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Match is good so far!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

A Miz match awesome?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

You hear that, Michael!? The crowd is saying Miz is awesome!!


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Crowd is really behind zigman.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ziggler with some amazing selling as always!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Ziggler :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ziggler wins!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Okay, not bad...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

FUCK YEAH ZIGGY!!!!!


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes Ziggler!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Ziggler pinned the IC champ!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

What?!?! Ziggler?!?!?!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

YES ZIGGLER.

GOOD FUCKIN MATCH.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

FUCK YES. Ziggler actually won. Good match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good match.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Some awkward moments in the match, but not fucking bad at all. I know Ziggler fans must be very happy.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

DOLPH!!!!!!!! Has to be fucking number 1 contender now.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Solid match.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

IC champs getting that strong booking, I see


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Monday Night Raw Discussion - Time to initiate PLAN C*

And there is the "This is Awesome Chants" the standard of what is "awesome" has really lowered, Good match and I guess compared to what they have seen so far I guess it was awesome.


Holy Crap! Ziggler won a match 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Wow... Ziggler won.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Best match of the night so far and dat Zig Zag sell by Miz.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Turn in late and see a really good match. Ziggler needs to be pushed.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Miz sold that Zig Zag like a champ


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Holy shit Ziggler actually won :mark:

I have a feeling they are setting it up for Ziggler to Superkick Miz's face


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I hope Ziggler didn't injured his knee.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Hell is frozen right now..


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Don't care who has the title, IC champ jobs in his first match fpalm


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Ziggler.......wins? 

In light of all the botches - did the ref botch?


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

ZIGGLER!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Turned into a nice little match


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

The IC champion lost a non-title match, what... a... shock.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Miz going spread eagle there wasn't... Okay then.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> DAT selling by Ziggler :banderas
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Jumping on an injured leg isn't selling.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

The obligatory "This is awesome!" chant. :no:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Holy shit, did they just let Ziggler do something?


----------



## ZBrillBladeTim (Mar 12, 2010)

:mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That Salt


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WWE really good at booking finishes now
Its the stuff in the beginning and middle that is BORING


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Was a good match tho


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow, this idea of jobbing out the Intercontinental champions is weird.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Ziggler won? :ti


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Best Miz match in a very long time. 

Hey he won! Makes me hopeful that WWE realizes that Ziggler has good matches with everyone and gets the crowd invested in those matches.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

"C'mon kick me off, Fam-asser" - The Miz

Anyone else here any of those spots Miz called?

The curse of the Intercontinental Championship continues.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Damn good match


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Good job Ziggler! :dance


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ziggler finally won a match.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cool finish!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

DAT TROLL JOB. :lmao


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Best match of the night so far.


Well its been the only match of the night so far. The other two certainly dont count.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ZIGGLER WINS!

ZIGGLER WINS!

BAH GAWD, KANG! ZIGGLER WINS! :jr



Waffelz said:


> This match has been awkward as fuck.


As fucking terrible as Miz is, tonight he actually did a surprisingly fine job fluidlym exchanging counters with Ziggler.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Ziggler wins ... so they change theme music for The Miz, wut?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:booklel @ that fatass Miz fan

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I was so worried, thank god nothing happen to the money maker.


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

Finally! Ziggler wins a match!!!


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

lol Ziggler won


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Yes Ziggler!


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

DAT selling :banderas


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

crazyrvd123 said:


> Trust me we get what he is saying but when you take 1000 words to say 5 that is not good. Do you understand what we are saying or are you to far up Brays ass?


Because saying stuff like "I'm going to kick your ass!" isn't apart of his character.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

MIZ IS ACTUALLY A GOOD HEEL. NICE SHADES.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well I'm happy for Ziggler's fans that he won, but I really don't need to see another match between the two.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Uh Oh Miz just made a new Gif for "Deal With"


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Alright match, crowds really have to cut out those "this is awesome" chants though, devalues shit that is actually awesome.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Those guys sitting by the time keepers spot look pretty depressed.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Ziggler managed to get Miz some actual heat lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ziggler sold that leg injury pretty well... Something most of the roster forgets to do.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Why the fuck did they feel the need to announce that? "We know you realy don't like this guy , so we have to make sure you understand he's still here".


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fun match


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Yes Ziggler!!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Very good chemistry between Miz and Ziggler. Hope they get a stipulation match at Summerslam.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Why is everyone shocked Ziggler won? he needs the win to set up the match at SS.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

This is the reason why Cesaro isn't pushed lmfaoooo he's horrible at talking!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cesaro is awful on the mic


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Cesaro, finally he's approached The Game. 



See, Paul Heyman was holding the King of Swing back.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Cesaro dumping heyman?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Best match of the night so far.


I would hope. You had that terrible handicap match, then that 4 on 1 match, awful. Then Bo Dallas & Lebron Jamdow. So yeah lol.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Weren't you just in the WHC MITB match, Cesaro?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cesaro sounding strong in this promo, nice.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The guy eliminated by Heath Slater wants a title shot. OK lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao okay then


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Are we gonna get swagger/rusev????
I really want to see it.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Dear god stop talking Cesaro.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

HHH gets all the guys


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Cesaro offering to be Triple H's newest toady, oh boy


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

"I'm no longer a Heyman guy"

oh ok


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol, Cesaro's grinning shit talking is always funny.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Damn thought we were getting Cesaro/Rollins then


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cesaro no longer a Heyman guy!


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

LOL at Cesaro leaving Heyman.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Cesaro isn't a heyman guy anymore? Well That was random.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cesaro will get the "job" done alright.

:HHH2


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Lol just random split up :maury at least he's away from Heyman.

Ambrose vs Cesaro though :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Ambrose v Cesaro :mark:


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Cesaro/Ambrose :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cesaro is no longer a Heyman Guy?

Cesaro + a face turn + a feud with Paul E. and Bork Laser = :vince$


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Seth looks like hes a bit taller than 6'1". He's gotta be 6'2" at least.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Is HHH shrinking?


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Cesaro/Ambrose!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Awesome match incoming.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Cesaro vs Cena Part Deux. Book it.

Cesaro vs Ambrose will work nicely too.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Yeah. Let's book Cesaro in the main event, the same Cesaro that got thrown out by Heath Slater. :maury


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Cesaro is a Paul Levesque guy!!!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice bath robe Cesaro you fruit


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Cesaro would kick your ass Seth Rollins.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I was really hoping they would have Cesaro/Rollins as that would be so amazing. 

Ceasro/Ambrose should still be pretty good.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Cesaro - Ambrose? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Ambrose vs Cesaro? I feel that's going to be good.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Looks like they got big plans for Cesaro.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol they are fighting to be his..... guy! .... wrestling not gay at all*


----------



## Joecorp (Nov 26, 2013)

Ambrose/Cesaro :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> Cesaro, finally he's approached The Game.
> 
> 
> 
> See, Paul Heyman was holding the King of Swing back.


And then not 2 hours later the other Heyman client gets a title shot. Oops.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

What if Miz's face really did get messed up on accident, wouldn't that kind of ruin that current part of this gimmick


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Match started off a little awkward. Both of them were sloppy, but they picked it up in the second half. Good match overall.*


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

So if Cesaro loses to Ambrose, and he probably will, he ends up with nobody?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Botchamania 149 coming up next


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome who are "The Frenimies" facing this week?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose vs Cesero Yes yes yes :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Teasing me with Cesaro vs Rollins in the future


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

AYE JAY !!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

AJ Lee teaming with Paige is up next!!!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cesaro needs an injection of charisma.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Why.does.Cesaro.... talk... like.this?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Poor Cesaro. You were so over after WM, what happened?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

AJ time! :lenny


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Cesaro should turn face already.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

*Monday Night Raw Discussion - Time to initiate PLAN C*

Cesaro against Ambrose? This should be good!


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Stad said:


> Why is everyone shocked Ziggler won? he needs the win to set up the match at SS.


Because he's Ziggler and WWE treats Ziggler like shit. Plus they seem to have a hard on for Miz lately.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Cesaro "Heyman Guy" ends just like its began... random.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Cesaro vs. Ambrose kada


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cesaro vs Ambrose? Not bad at all.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Cesaro v Ambrose..not bad


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

:homer


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Dead crowd


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was the best thing that could of happened to Cesaro. Cesaro and Heyman had no chemistry lol. Plus, Heyman would just brag about his other client (PLAN C) beating the Undertakers undefeated streak.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

The Cesaro booking has been so strange...


----------



## Jake_p53 (Sep 16, 2004)

Start with one match that runs longer than 6 minutes. Add a submission move locked in for 30ish seconds without a tapout. Finally, throw in 4 near-falls, ensuring one of these is from a secondary finisher.

Your "This Is Awesome" chant is read to enjoy!


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Cesaro vs Ambrose. :mark:!

Almost thought we were getting Rollins vs Cesaro.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Cesaro vs Ambrose!!


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Lets do this CESARO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Why.does.Cesaro.... talk... like.this?


Because english isn't his first language


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Cesaro wants a title shot after being eliminated by slater :lol


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Cesaro no long a Heyman guy? I can deal with it because they that shit didn't go anywhere. Cesaro, start swinging again, and we'll pop for you again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Poor Cesaro. You were so over after WM, what happened?


Creative fucked with him so bad, sadly.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ladies and Gentlemen, welcome back to CommercialMania! :vince2


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The True Believer said:


> Yeah. Let's book Cesaro in the main event, the same Cesaro that got thrown out by Heath Slater. :maury


Same battle royale where the miz won. Flukes happen.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Another pointless divas match.

That's my cue to go to bed.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

kokepepsi said:


> Is HHH shrinking?


I just think Seth is taller than billed. Cesaro is like 6'5 and looked to be only a few inches taller than Rollins...


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

aj lee is more over than most of the mid card


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Cesaro vs. Ambrose... Yes!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Good Raw so far and we get Cesaro vs Ambrose now sweet.


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Why.does.Cesaro.... talk... like.this?


hahahaha


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

It's Paigejay


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Helmsley said:


> Steph DA GODDESS


A Goddess that must be worshipped.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Paige heel turn please


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

El Capitano said:


> Lol just random split up :maury at least he's away from Heyman.
> 
> Ambrose vs Cesaro though :mark:


Its obvious to everyone Lesnar is showing up tonight so they had to get Cesaro away from Heyman. Not random at all.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Omega_VIK said:


> Poor Cesaro. You were so over after WM, what happened?


He became a heel and a Paul Heyman guy.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Monday Night Raw Discussion - Time to initiate PLAN C*

So why does Cesaro always need to be someone's "guy"? 

Cesaro/Ambrose should be good


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Where is the scumbag?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I wish it was Cesaro/Rollins...Cesaro/Ambrose should be really good as well, though.. Hopefully.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dammit I wanna see Flo-Rida! :dance


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

What the hell is Reelz, and why am i thankful i've never heard of it until now.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> And then not 2 hours later the other Heyman client gets a title shot. Oops.


Well I'll hold my breath on that. 

Too many rumors about Brock Lesnar return much like Sting.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Cesaro-Ambrose tonight.... :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Paige heel turn incoming


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

AJ looking so gorgeous.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Book me a Rtruth vs Cesaro vs HHH vs Batista match for summerslam plz.

King of Bling, vs King of Swing, vs King of Kings, vs King of Minge


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Thank god heyman has left him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Dammit I wanna see Flo-Rida! :dance


Congrats on the big 5K.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

'Frenemies' time :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Why show a replay of that horrendous match............*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol Paige always looks like a jackass.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

EMMA BACK ON TV 

:mark:


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

EMMA!! :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey look Emma and Natalya


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Emma to eat the pin :duck


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Dammit I wanna see Flo-Rida! :dance


He's obviously main eventing.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> So why does Cesaro always need to be someone's "guy"?


I don't mind it. Part of his gimmick. Excellent character trait for Cesaro as long as he's a heel.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

AJ keep your eyes on your belt Emma is in the ring!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Grab your spliff boys and LIGHT IT UP!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Punk chants!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

UGAUGAUGAUGAUGA LIGHT IT UP.

*skip to the ring*


:mark:




Just kidding. Stahp.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Cm punk chants...still


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Paige heel turn is coming :axel


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Congrats on the big 5K.


Thanks buddy. Totally crept on me haha


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

stop skipping, aj!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Emma wit dat jobber entrance.

.............CM Punk chants fpalm


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> *So why does Cesaro always need to be someone's "guy"*?
> 
> Cesaro/Ambrose should be good
> 
> ...


IM actually a Cesaro fan, but come on dude...you know the answer to that.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

And right on cue, the Punk chants start.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Actually liked the match last night. Nothing incredible, but it was fine. Let's hope we get this damn Paige heel turn sooner rather than later.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Lol at the CM Punk chants.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh look they are chanting CM Punk that's new.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

EMMA! :mark:

But dat jobber entrance and teaming with Nattie can only signal the beginning of her punishment for the Wal-Mart mishap. :\


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Why do Punk chants only last like what, 5 seconds?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

my money's on emma to steal the victory


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

unk8


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Emma! :boner


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Dammit I wanna see Flo-Rida! :dance


:lel


----------



## Jake_p53 (Sep 16, 2004)

Good to see Emma's NXT success carrying over like Paige's did.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I like how Paige is on the other side of the ring so King can't check out her ass.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Natalya looks like a glamor princess now. Total Divas has done a number on her. 



Are there any female superstars left that look like legit wrestlers. Was Beth Phoenix the last one?


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Fuck Punk! Super Dragon!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ugh, still trying the dancing.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Watch that belt ref, Emma's in the ring


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Guys please stop with the Emma jokes, they're stealing my attention away from the match....


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh crap it's Emma make sure to lock down everything around ringside, you know she's got sticky fingers


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

"She likes to have fun." :cole3

Go away.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Emmas new gimmick should be stealing other wrestlers finishers.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Chyna ended up doing porn
GOd pls let that happen to AJ


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

These chants, thats how every AJ match starts unk2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Shades of Tajiri Maggle! :jbl


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Thanks buddy. Totally crept on me haha


Haha I'm that creep that stared at Brie. :


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

What is the crowd chanting? Quitter quitter quitter?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Barrett Got Swag said:


> Why do Punk chants only last like what, 5 seconds?


Because the producers turn down the crowd mics, its been happening since Punk left.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Yay Nattie back on TV!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Nice bath robe Cesaro you fruit


Flair wore robes. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

a german suplex in a diva match? wut da hell!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Can see Emma stealing the victory here!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

That new ref looks nice.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

There is definitely someone chanting Super Dragon, this is the 2nd time i've heard it now.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Barrett Got Swag said:


> Why do Punk chants only last like what, 5 seconds?


Because thats how long he lasts with AJ


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nolo King said:


> Another pointless divas match.
> 
> That's my cue to go to bed.


Anything involving AJ Lee is not pointless


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

i swear i just heard a super dragon chant


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh great, more Paige getting beat up for the entire match and screaming like a slut in heat.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

She's like a kid out there. She likes to have fun!

:favre


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Heel turn?


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Damn aj. Slithering around flicking her tongue. Good god.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> There is definitely someone chanting Super Dragon, this is the 2nd time i've heard it now.


Me too.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Paul12907 said:


> Because thats how long he lasts with AJ


Cum Man Punk


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So they book a Divas match with four women who can actually wrestle and they only alot 90 seconds for it. Idiots


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

That match was actually going pretty well, I wish it lasted a bit longer.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

At least Emma didn't take the loss. :draper2

Hopefully her punishment for the Wal-Mart mishap won't be too severe and she can get a renewed chance at becoming the champ.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

At least the divas division has storylines.


----------



## Natalyamark332 (Aug 2, 2011)

The way AJ crawls around the ring like a spider tho....love it.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

DEM punk chant, they just don't go :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Waste of 3 minutes


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HEEL TURN :banderas


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Paige heel turn!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yasss


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

finally thepaige heel turn
not sure why they didn't do this last night


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

HOW FUCKING DARE YOU PAIGE!?


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

There it is!


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

YES FUCK YES


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Yaaas. About time.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Finally heel Paige!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

AJ bout to get fucked


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kinda knew that was coming, lol. 

This is awesome though.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BITCH!*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Called it last night


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

FINALLY


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Wham!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

there it is :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASS


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

OH SHIT. We did NOT see that coming.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

On no. I'm so shocked. How could this happen.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Hahahahahahahahaha those headbutts. Wow.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hell yes. Heel Paige is the Paige we need.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Finally


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

About time! LMAO, this girly nice shit was sucking ass.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

About time she turned heel


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

WHAT!??? I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS. I THOUGHT THEY WERE FRIENDS!????


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh great. Now everyone will be back to posting "she da bst evar" about this scag.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

At last, the Anti-Diva is here.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

That was the worst headbutts ever! No camera angle can save that!


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Paige getting in Queen J's ass

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> finally thepaige heel turn
> not sure why they didn't do this last night


My thoughts exactly..


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Cool, a pointless, stupid heel turn


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

MTVDTH said:


> i swear i just heard a super dragon chant


Super Dragon debut confirmed.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

FINALLY!! :mark:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Paige is cringe worthy. Awful.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ROLLINS said:


> She's like a kid out there. She likes to have fun!
> 
> :favre


:lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

YES ABOUT TIME!


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

That face Paige made>Nikki's nip slip.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The double turn is finally complete!










The Anti-Diva is finally here!


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Well at least this will make the divas much more interesting.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Would paint Paige's face even whiter than it already is.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

those headbutts were horrible. :lel


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

YES!!!! The turn is complete. Heel Paige ftw.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Paige's voice is cruel and unusual punishment.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DAMN PAIGE JUST TURNED VAMPIRE :mark:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Paige's hair looks greasy and unkempt, and her roots are coming through.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Finally a Paige I know & love. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

YES! I LOVE PAIGE AGAIN.!!!!!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

those headbutts were embarrasing 

at least she doing this good 

she still sucks


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Finally!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well there was the least shocking heel turn, maybe ever, bout time.

Oh, Cole and Lawler, :jbl was right the whole time


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm worried with the size of AJ that she may die during this attack


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

AJ Lee is very good at making this stuff look high impact


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

That was hot.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

this bitch goin hard

she goin hard

Amber knows what i'm talkin bout!

she a bad gyal like Amber


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

It was a bit long than normal :vince2


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Cue annoying Paige marks to say we're finally going to see "the real Paige".


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

About damn time.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Paige lives in an arena? :kobe


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So it is your house Paige? I just want you to be clear on that.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

ROLLINS said:


> She's like a kid out there. She likes to have fun!
> 
> :favre


DRAWING PLAYS UP IN THE DIRT!

:johnmadden


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Omg, did anybody hear that little kid? LOL


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSS PAIGE TURNED HEEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE ANTI DIVA IS BACK!!!!!!!


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*"Her voice is gay" - little kid in crowd*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here we go now. I nice, long, bitter, divas grudge feud!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did a kid just tell Paige to use her indoor voice? lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> Paige is cringe worthy. Awful.


I thought it was wonderful.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

screaming and being over dramatic to try and beg for heat. fuck off paige.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Glad Paige turned heel, her face run really wasn't working out too well.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TJQ said:


> Super Dragon debut confirmed.


Details later tonight only on the WWE App!
:cole3

I Love it Maggle!!
:jbl

Will this make you buy the network, please please please???
:lawler


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

King is just gonna slide AJ underneath the table and keep her there.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Yeah, saw that coming a mile away just from Paige being overly supportive to AJ... but I like it.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

Paige is so hot


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Christ, never see divas get thrown about like this.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Haha. Love the skipping Paige.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Love team PaigeJ but damn.. that was awesome.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

It's her house guys


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Paige skips like AJ after whooping dat ass and gets a round of applause

lel


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

That crowd work tho!!!

She got some legit heat there.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

CM Punk's gonna return and GTS the fuck outta Paige.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Loving the skip haha


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

This is great. Paige is so damn hot when she is acting bitchy.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

That was perfect. :banderas


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank You WWE


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I just got back from work and now Paige is beating on AJ. What else did I miss?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

cmiller4642 said:


>


AJ and Paige were never that close. What 2 weeks.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Cole & his shitty announcing...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

That Paige is just divine :nice


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes!!! I hope they make her brutal now though and not some cowardous heel like usual.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

AJ selling like a beautiful boss.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Yo! That was legit! DEM HEADBUTTS!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I love how Cole was standing up so AJ wouldn't go flying into his lap. way to give away that stop cole.


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Pretty good turn, AJ sold those attacks, c'mon that wasn't bad at all, no need to complain


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

"My house!"


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Michael Cololol 'I told you this was my house!'


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Wrastlemondu said:


> *"Her voice is gay" - little kid in crowd*


:lel


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Paige skips like AJ after whooping dat ass and gets a round of applause
> 
> lel


I noticed that, too. Paige definitely got a decent amount of cheers when she turned.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice to see a diva willing to take some pretty big bumps. well done AJ.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Glad they didn't show those headbutts again. Those were the worst headbutts ever!!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I've missed half of this show so far. I saw the opening segment and the proceeding match. Im assuming nothing happened after that, right?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Xavier woods next champ!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house 

-Paige


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


> Omg, did anybody hear that little kid? LOL


What was he saying? "They're just voices. Ok?" or something like that?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol is King having a heart attack again?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The True Believer said:


> CM Punk's gonna return and GTS the fuck outta Paige.


In his dreams, where he then wakes up and realized he quit. :cena5


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

CM PUNK WAS IN THAT GRAPHIC OF THE ROSTER!!!!!


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

He'll be about to choose someone then heyman interupts and brings in LESNAR 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

finally Diego's chance to shine :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nicky Midss said:


> screaming and being over dramatic to try and beg for heat. fuck off paige.


Oh but its ok when Roman Lames yells right?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Nicky Midss said:


> screaming and being over dramatic to try and beg for heat. fuck off paige.


You're right she should call there sports team shit instead dammit!


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

It's Paige's house btw.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house this is my house
> 
> -Paige


:aryalol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Paul12907 said:


>


: This one is always gold!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

There is no way in hell Florida has sold 75 million records. I would say about 15 million tops.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, whose house is it?


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Waffelz said:


> AJ selling like a beautiful boss.


That's one thing you can always depend with AJ, that girl could sell a Hummer


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

wwe should of made paige a heel from the get go she does'nt even look like a baby face lol


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Nice to see a diva willing to take some pretty big bumps. well done AJ.


Agreed. Im not a fan of AJ at all...but respect to her. She did well in that segment.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Xavier woods next champ!












Wrong skin color, bro


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ROLLINS said:


> So, whose house is it?


Run's house.

Yeah, I'm that old.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Roman Empire said:


> I just got back from work and now Paige is beating on AJ. What else did I miss?


Roman beat kane and orton in handicap match
Ziggy beat Miz in none title match
Nikki had a nip slip


----------



## HeelTID (Apr 15, 2014)

The kid clearly said "Inside voices okay" because she was shouting, not "her voice is gay", open your ears.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So the AA in Miami, Florida is Paige's house, all you stalkers, I hope you were taking notes.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I WOULD LOVE TO SLEEP WITH PAIGE.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Seems like WWE network should have more than just 2000 hours of content. They should have at least 40,000 hours of content.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Oh but its ok when Roman Lames yells right?


Stop being right! Cannot rep you no more.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

Cole sounded like King was having another heart attack lol.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Is Paige's house located near Jabroni Drive or Know Your Role Boulevard?


----------



## D.A.N. (Oct 31, 2006)

Heel turn =/= Anti-Diva gimmick coming back.

It should and could, but I won't be surprised when the Paige marks whine in 3 weeks if she's just being a basic heel.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Paige should have brought out a chair.

The girls never get to use weapons


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> That's one thing you can always depend with AJ, that girl could sell a Hummer


All that time spent with Ziggler was useful.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> There is no way in hell Florida has sold 75 million records. I would say about 15 million tops.



Singles, Albums, Features.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

mattheel said:


> What was he saying? "They're just voices. Ok?" or something like that?


He said "Indoor voices, ok?"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Paige's house!


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Who's house? Paige's house!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

AJ sold that beautifully. Finally, this feud will pick up. Paige is a heel, it's what she's meant to be. Hopefully, these two will have some freedom on the mic.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> lol is King having a heart attack again?


Considering AJ almost fell into his lap, I'd say :yes:yes:yes


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A heel Paige? Well, at least we have a good heel female wrestler now.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

the fact that primo is being considered as a #1 for the world title


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I wouldn't mind hearing Low by Flo Rida. Might just go listen to the song myself anyways.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> So, whose house is it?


I think it's still Run's house, but Paige disagrees.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Run's house.
> 
> Yeah, I'm that old.


Ha, I actually used to watch that show. :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> There is no way in hell Florida has sold 75 million records. I would say about 15 million tops.


He actually has I think


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> There is no way in hell Florida has sold 75 million records. I would say about 15 million tops.


Its 20 according to this http://www.mtv.com/news/1692414/flo-rida-whistle-best-selling-digital-rapper/ from mtv.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> Ha, I actually used to watch that show. :lol


Same. Them's the days :lol


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

No heel turn?


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> I WOULD LOVE TO SLEEP WITH PAIGE.


Seems like the type to do just about anything. :


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> Paige should have brought out a chair.
> 
> The girls never get to use weapons


Its true. I remember the TLC match with Laycool was a breath of fresh air, felt new.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

_Awful_ commentary to a good segment.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> I've missed half of this show so far. I saw the opening segment and the proceeding match. Im assuming nothing happened after that, right?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


NIP SLIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHBHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hercules? That looks..ugh. 
Rather watch weird Japanese anime. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So now even the Rock's movie is using that song? WTF is wrong with ad agencies anymore? Well, that was wrong them with before..


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hercules will make at least 500 mil but still be a piece of shit.

Fuckin Brett Ratner


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Paige Heel turn was dope as heck! Good job to AJ lee also.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

ROLLINS said:


> I noticed that, too. Paige definitely got a decent amount of cheers when she turned.


When they were here in the Midwest in Indy the crowd ate up Paige. 


I don't think it will be hard for Paige to get a build up during a heel run against AJ unlike the other female talent. They love Paige in the Midwest.....











....they love John Cena here too. :cena3


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


> He said "Indoor voices, ok?"


Wow. Good for him. Thats kinda funny.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

BUY THE DOUBLE U DOUBLE U E NETWORK TODAY. :cole3


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

What if is CM Punk and not Brock Lesnar the one facing Cena at Summerslam?.... Nah.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Flo rida with dem sales!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

My goddamn house, not yours, AJ.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Fandango! Killin it


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> There is no way in hell Florida has sold 75 million records. I would say about 15 million tops.


He really has sold 75 million.

They never said albums. They talking singles.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CommercialMania rolls on! :vince2


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

GET OUT OF MY POOO


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

lol @ Cesaro's wikipedia page stating that he left heyman and is intwerested in joining the authority. Shyt moves quick on the net ... 



> Cesaro then started feuding with Kofi Kingston. Cesaro would lose matches against Kingston on June 30th and July 7th editions of Raw, in which Cesaro would attack Kofi after each match. On July 11th edition of Raw Cesaro faced Big E. During the match, Kofi came out and distracted Cesaro, which allowed Big E to pick up the victory. On the July 21 episode of RAW, Cesaro declared that he took business into his own hands and removed himself as Heyman's colleague, but had interest in joining up with The Authority.
> 
> In wrestling


And i completely forgot he was starting a story with Kofi and Big E.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Run's house.
> 
> Yeah, I'm that old.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Zack Ryder getting air time?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

It's DANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN - FANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN - GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Dan Fango!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ryder wut da hell!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Will Ryder finall yget a win?


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Zack Ryder going to win a match on Raw?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fandango vs. Zack Ryder. Did half the roster die in a plane crash?


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Zac Ryder on Raw?! :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

RYDER???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Woo woo woo , I'm on tv!

Push Ryder 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joecorp (Nov 26, 2013)

ZACK!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bitches love Long Island Iced Z


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ZACK FUCKING RYDER!!! :dance


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Aww. I wanted to see those 4 divas really go at it. But I guess we'll get it soon enough.

Zack Ryder!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Zack Ryder, broski, you need to tone down that goddamn bronzer.


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

RYDER PUSH?!?!?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Ryder...?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Layla :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh my, Ryder's in a match? On Raw with Summer Rae and Layla? What is this madness?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Everything is looking up Ryder


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol, Ryder has a 1 on 1 match on Raw and manages to be the 5th wheel after Fandango, Layla, Summer Rae and the ref.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Buy the network.....PULEEZZZ!!!.


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't know whose house it is, but it's in the middle of Undertaker's yard


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

hazuki said:


> Will Ryder finall yget a win?


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Is this shit going to happen with every one of Fandango's opponents?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Zack Ryder Match, Best Night EVER


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Zack Ryder! On the PPV last night, and now a Raw appearance!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh so now Fandango has to job to fucking Ryder??
That's it done.
:sodone

Wrath of the Titans on Spike? best bet of the night.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:hhh2 must've made a call to Zack over the weekend that he finally has a "job" for him to do.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Summer Rae and Layla giving everyone a threesome.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How did Summer and Layla become friends? Just a few weeks ago they were fighting!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Monday Night Raw Discussion - Time to initiate PLAN C*

I can't decide who's the biggest d-bag: Ryder, Fandango, Miz, or Cena?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Zacks theme was sold to some online jersey shore fansite. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

HOLY SHIT A ZACK RYDER APPEARANCE! Time to mark the calendar.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Ryder :lmao


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

If Fandango jobs to Ryder.. The fuck? Really? Ryder? Fuck off Summer and Layla, fuck off.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Woo woo woo!


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Paige's House!












Now everyone knows!!!......AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH..........


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Zak Ryder ready to job for the month


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Dem titays are hard.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Ryder twice in one night!!! :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Summer Rae and Layla have joined Slayer? Interesting move, but they can't be worse guitarists than Kerry King.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow, those Ryder cheers!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Summer Rae hot damn I'm going to have to have some alone time later.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Summer Rae is on a different level. :ass


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Layla and Summer have a fetish for jobbers.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RYDER ABOUT TO GET HIS FIRST WIN IN YEARRRRRRRRRRRS :mark:


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Layla and summer want the Long Island iced D


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Actually surprised that midcard storylines are being built up and carried for a while rather then dropped after one show.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

It's good to see Ryder on TV. I'm glad WWE is using him again


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

What's Ryder doing in Paige's house?


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I like how Fandango can't actually dance and so he just shakes his hips. The guy needs Layla or Summer Rae next to him again. lol ..and you know that you are at the bottom of the barrel when your opponent is a guy who is rarely on RAW.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Will ryder get a win?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Lol, Ryder has a 1 on 1 match on Raw and manages to be the 5th wheel after Fandango, Layla, Summer Rae and the ref.


his theme even got cut short for the two sluts
:ti

Damn
JBL burying the fuck out of him
:maury


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

JBL calling someone else a geek? Oh Bradshaw.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Peapod said:


> Summer Rae is on a different level. :ass



Yeah, I think her forehead spans 2 levels alone.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

OH SHIT HE WON!!!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Do you guys still remember me?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Two Ryder sightings?

He must have stooped to a new low :woolcock


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh my GOD.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

KuritaDavion said:


> Fandango vs. Zack Ryder. Did half the roster die in a plane crash?












May have had something to do with it.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

I cannot believe it


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Ryder won???

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Ryder :mark:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

WTF Ryder WON!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Ryder wins! You go Zach!


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Zack Ryder himself surprised that he won.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Zack Ryder wins hahahahahahahaha FUCKING HELL


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ryder can't believe it either

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

ORGY TIME FOR ZACK RYDER!!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

HE WON! MIRACLES DO OCCUR!


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

BAH GAWD RYDER WINS RYDER WINS


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

He won!!!!????


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Ryder won a match? :lol


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

This can't be real life


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Rydar Won!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The earth will implode, Ryder just won. Holy fuck


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Layla you cunt.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Zack Ryder won a match. The world is ending for sure.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Ryder can't seem to believe that he won a match. I think he was being a little sarcastic there.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

RIP FANDANGO.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hell must be freezing over because Ryder won on Raw.


----------



## Joecorp (Nov 26, 2013)

"YOU GOT A VICTORY ON RAW ZACK!"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BEST NIGHT OF RYDERS LIFE.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

In Soviet Russia: Ryder Squashes You


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Even when its scripted Zack still can't believe it


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RYDER WINS! RYDER WINS! RYDER WINS!

First Based Dolph and now Long Island Iced Z! DO YOU BELIEVE IN MIRACLES, MYGULL?!? :jbl


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Ryder Wins!!! Ryder Wins!!!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LOL ZACKS SO HAPPY. GOOD FOR HIM.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow Ryder won. :faint:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm.... Layla though.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Zack wins! Woo woo woo bitches!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol wow Broski got a win on Raw. :lol


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Ryder won but Sandow lost????? Dafuq is this??


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:HA


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fucking hell.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I can't believe this!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Summerslam buildup?


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

He BO-lieved!


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

This fandango shit has been lame for a while Now


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Ryder wins!









*


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Someone call the cops, ryder has just invaded paige's house.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Never have I wished to be Zack Ryder more than today


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

RYDER GETTING MOBBED BY A COUPLE A HOESKIS!


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

RYDER WINS! RYDER WINS!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Zack Ryder Won

Future WWE Champ :vince5






:lel


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

DATS MAH BOY


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Let me raw dog Layla :mark:


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

WOO WOO WOO, AWKWARD BONER BRO!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Zack Ryder WINS OMG OMG OMG Makring out so much right now, biggest win of the year this, Brocks streak win is nothing compared to this moment OMG!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dance all night, Layla.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LMAO. Layla owned Fandango. In my 16 years of watching wrestling, I've never seen that happen.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

YOU GOT A VICTORY ON RAW ZACK!! :cole3


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Ziggler and Ryder won on Raw tonight

Is this real life?!?!!?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

When is the last time Ryder and Ziggler both won a match in the same night?


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

Zack Ryder won a match...wow...


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

dat Layla... god damn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If Layla were to rub her tits on me like that, I would chub up for sure.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

God damn Layla is amazing.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy Shit..Ryder won!!! Maybe he will be the "C" Plan? :russo


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

It feels so good to hear a good amount of Ryder's theme after so long :lol


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

xD7oom said:


> I WOULD LOVE TO SLEEP WITH PAIGE.


It would get kind of annoying with her shouting "This is my house!" the entire time.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Zack Ryder has more wins than jack swagger does on raw in the past 30 days. These are facts. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Lesnar beating the streak? Sting in WWE 2k15? Bryan injuried? WHO CARES! FUCKING RYDER WON A MATCH IN 2014!


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

LMAO I love how surprised Zack is that he won.....he's like "I DIDN'T GET BURRIED FOR ONCE?!?!?!"

You've been granted a treat Zack :HHH2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RYDERWINSLOL.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Ziggler wins
Nip Slip
Ryder Wins
No John Cena


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Lol at editing out "such a bitch"


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its 20 according to this http://www.mtv.com/news/1692414/flo-rida-whistle-best-selling-digital-rapper/ from mtv.


Yeah, digital.

RIAA has him at over 32 million singles in America alone.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Jamjam22 said:


> He BO-lieved!


He Hoe-lieved!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Ugh


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Ryder wins?


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Zack Ryder won a match on Raw? :russo


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

What the fuck kind of screwed up angle is this? They are whores now?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm a woman but I have NO problem admitting when another woman is beautiful so GOOD GOD at Layla.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Can we have a promo-off between Brie Bella and Brock Lesnar, for shits and giggles?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bella replay time!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Elipses Corter said:


> Yeah, digital.
> 
> RIAA has him at over 32 million singles in America alone.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


People still buys CDs ? lol


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

why are they bleeping Bitch?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Ryder BO-LIEVES.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Vince on the headset to the 3 saying, SHUT UP!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Who?? And why?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

heard one of the bellas had a nip slip

where it at


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They edit out "bitch" later on in the show?

fpalm


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Booo this man!


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Flo Rida is basically like "Wtf am I doing here son?"


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> People still buys CDs ? lol



Yepp. A lot more than you'd expect


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I really hope Brie and Steph have a match soon. If not this whole thing is pointless.


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

Flo Rida getting more crickets than The Miz


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lmao Slater baybaaaaah!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Of all the Florida rappers you pick Flo Rida's garbage ass???? Why not Rick Ross?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Flo-Rida cutting a promo on Cena's title!


----------



## Joecorp (Nov 26, 2013)

LET'S GO HEATH!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

THE FEUD CONTINUES


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Heath Slater :mark:


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Heath! The man who eliminated the winner of the Andre the giant memorial battle royal at wrestlemania 30


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Slater / Flo Rida part II!!! The saga continues!!! :mark:


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Bella replay time!


They're really building up Bella VS Mcmahon


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I wonder if the first "bitch" will be censored tonight. I'm on the west coast, so I'm watching a feed, unfortunately, so I can discuss with you guys, rather than waiting three hours. But yeah.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Slater! :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

:lmao how quickly did he react to Slaters push


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I hate guest stars


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Not going to be surprised to see Zach Ryder released this week. Seems to be the normal process.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

FLO RIDA FUCKED UP SLATER :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Ryder officially has more wins on Raw than Sandow in 2014


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Arrest flo rida for attacking personnel


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That same man threw Cesaro out in the battle royal last night. Yeah.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Poor Slater.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Slater. :lol


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BtG-8mzCAAAADPM.jpg


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

KO'd by a push


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Bella reply .


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

ROLLINS said:


> They edit out "bitch" later on in the show?
> 
> fpalm


Fucking stupid really.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Isn't Pitbull from Miami as well? He's a bigger star than Flo-Rida. Just saying ...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SLATER GOT BURIED BY FLO RIDA fpalm


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

How dare this hitta put his hands on Slater? Animals I tell ya


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

CONTINUITY


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*And to think this was the same guy that eliminated Cesaro last night :lmao*


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I see they are taking the slow build for the Slater/Flo-Rida feud.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Flo Rida smoking some of RVD's special Stash 



Slater was killed a moment ago


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Holy shit! :lol


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

In case anyone thought last night would lead to something for Slater....


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Flo Rida fucking sucks. He's not a rapper, fucking crapper.


----------



## TNPunk (Jun 8, 2013)

Painful to watch


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Brandough said:


> Of all the Florida rappers you pick Flo Rida's garbage ass???? Why not Rick Ross?


Rick Ross ain't PG, especially when he takes off his shirt


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I will never understand why they book their Superstars to get their asses kicked by celebrities and made to look like giant pussies.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

That was the fastest reaction ever to a push, holy shit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Triple H and Flo Rida must share a garden shed because he just buried Slater


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Florida no-selling even worse than Cena.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

by 'perform' they dont mean a musical performance do they?


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

NotAllThere said:


> Not going to be surprised to see Zach Ryder released this week. Seems to be the normal process.


Its because Vince remembers they exist.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Kendrick Lamar should have come instead :lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*So that's what LL Cool J looks like without a hat.*


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Slater:

EAT.
SLEEP.
JOB.
REPEAT.


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

So you have one of your 'superstars' get easily shoved to the ground by a second-rate rapper. Nice.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

well atleast now that Flo Rida is coming out I can go the bathroom do other stuff like admire Summer from tonight


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> How dare this hitta put his hands on Slater? Animals I tell ya


Anthony Cumia is that you?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Medicaid said:


> Isn't Pitbull from Miami as well? He's a bigger star than Flo-Rida. Just saying ...



Pitbull is above WWE tbh


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Soooo

Slater eliminates Cesaro
Slater immediately knocked out and made a fool of by Flo-Rida
What does this mean for Cesaro?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A Slater burial, just for the hell of it, apparently.

Ziggler didn't get it tonight, neither did Ryder. Guess someone had to eat the :buried


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> People still buys CDs ? lol


The more laughable part is people buying anything pertaining to Flo Rida.

He's beyond horrible.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Can't wait to see the Shredder in the TMNT movie.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat leg twist :westbrook5


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *So that's what LL Cool J looks like without a hat.*


:lmao Nailed it!


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Flo-rida no sold!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

lmao Stephanie was like the worst women's champion ever. 










equally bad as the lovely Debra.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Brandough said:


> Of all the Florida rappers you pick Flo Rida's garbage ass???? Why not Rick Ross?


Because he would have a stroke just by walking down the entrance ramp.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

TMNT looks awful. Well done Michael Bay.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Empress said:


> God bless Stephanie McMahon!


Goddess Stephanie is not only the dominant female in the WWE, but she's the hottest female in the entire wrestling industry. Even with Nikki Bella and Eva Marie in her presence, Stephanie's beauty makes them look average at best.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Dat leg twist :westbrook5



:booklel LMAOOOOO. The fuck?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Not sure if I want Swagger to pop up tonight or not...

Yooo, Rusev getting the US title? Maybe?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Rusev gonna beat Sheamus? :O


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Non-title? Rusev's winning.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't worry guys Slater will get back by sabotaging his performance.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Time to start changing channels in this bitch, where my remote?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Is Stephanie going to dance to this song? :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Could do with this right now


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> People still buys CDs ? lol


No just look at this week weak ass numbers 

http://www.hitsdailydouble.com/sales/salescht.cgi


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Really?.....I thought he would have new songs by now


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

The fact that Flo-Rida has been nominated for a Grammy makes me lose faith in the world.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao WWE whoring out is always hilarious


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

LOL Flo Rida getting absolutely no pop.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*crickets*


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

And the crowd gave zero fucks


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

5 seconds and this is fucking garbage.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Put on some headphones for this embarrassing flo rida shit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PISS BREAK.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Slater do your ''job'' man.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Its like the 6 months prior to wrestlemania again


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Sheamus vs Rusev for the US title on main event.. could be good :hmm:


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

I've seen ADR get bigger Pop than that


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I thought that was Jojo for a second and almost gave a shit


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The crowd was really loving this when they cut to them.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

This song again....


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

ZzzzZzzzzzzzzzZZzzzz


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why are they playing the song in the background?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Isn't this song like 5 years old?? ..... hasn't made a hit since or what?? lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Nobody in the crowd gives a fuck :HA


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

No reaction :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Are they really singing over the album recording 
And I love how no one is even into this.
When is the WWE ever going to learn?


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

What on earth is the point of this?


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

So, why is this cunt on Raw again?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Call me when Flo is done singing.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Isn't this the same song he performed at WM28?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

And he's playing that same shitty ass song. Mute, put NIN on in the background.


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

Sad when a guy can't get a decent pop in his own hometown.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Mute button, where the hell is the mute button!?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

SO has Flo Rida not put out a new song since XXVIII?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Ryder winning a match?! :shiiit


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well this should get some network subs unk2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I'm getting hyped for WM28!


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

The fact that people STILL like this trash is a bit laughable


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Is this what the kids call "music" these days? And no fucks given from the crowd :lol. Hmm, can't imagine why people there to see wrestling wouldn't care about this...


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Shit, I wish Michael is still alive & guest host RAW, 6+ rating. Fuck this poor music.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Flo Rida's got some moves. Flo Rida vs. Reigns. Wrestlemania XXXI.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

Get Hennig's son out here with the big guy to sing Rap is Crap.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Soul Fist Soul Fist Soul Fist Soul Fist


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd rather see Nickelback again than this.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

If Flo would just Flo-leve, he wouldn't need lip synching


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

> =wkc_23;37101426


*Looks like The Miz & Roman Reigns both shopped at some Mortal Kombat store :lol.*


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Soooo
> 
> Slater eliminates Cesaro
> Slater immediately knocked out and made a fool of by Flo-Rida
> What does this mean for Cesaro?


It means Flo Rida is getting the push of a lifetime! :cool2


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Like she's actually singing. The was a sample from an older song.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Goddess Stephanie is not only the dominant female in the WWE, but she's the hottest female in the entire wrestling industry. Even with Nikki Bella and Eva Marie in her presence, Stephanie's beauty makes them look average at best.



:clap


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Flo Rida will be performing this song when he's 80, jfc.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wait is the Rock coming out again? He is singing the exact same set as WrestleMania 28

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This guy is awful. Quick, Brock, F5 him please. Let's do thiiiiiisss?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

So, here he is. This is happening :/


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

"music"


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

So, this is the piss break...huh?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bathroom Break


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Alright now Florida. One song. This isn't a fucking showcase.


----------



## KaylaLynn (Dec 21, 2008)

that crowd does NOT seem into it at all.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Everybody in the crowd right now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

onlytoview said:


> What on earth is the point of this?


Three hours.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Why is that chick half miming?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

They are still doing this Flo Rida song. Uggh.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

LOL TWO OF THE SAME SONGS!!!!


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

My ear is bleeding just like Jericho's.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

All the white people in the audience are like WTF is this crap


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

What is the point of this concert in the middle of RAW?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The Rock got blacker


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm this is atrocious


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

:ambrose2


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

What a load of shit. Who thought this would be a good idea?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't understand, he's performing live while his song plays in the background.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Pitbull looks different


:dancingpenguin*


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Wish Brock would come in and lay out everyone right now


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

FloRida, Twice in a Lifetime


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

LOL! They're basically just singing along to the original song, you can hear the recorded singing as they 'sing'.


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

This is stupid.. A concert on Raw? This is not what we watch for.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Lulz, all of these songs sound exactly the same


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Don't worry guys Slater will get back by sabotaging his performance.


Would that make it watchable?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> This guy is awful. Quick, Brock, F5 him please. Let's do thiiiiiisss?


:mark: Damn, that would be something


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Where is lesnar when you need him?


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Why does he need to lip sync when hes just talking?


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Jericho bleeding from the ear earlier... foreshadowing :O


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

SAVE_US.SLATER


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

LOL "WWE fans, scream!"

cricket. cricket.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I did not stay up til fucking 3am to watch this shit!!! Where is Ambrose vs Cesaro? That's the only reason I'm still awake!!


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

*spoiler* Lesnar comes out and f-5's Flo Rida off the stage, and Triple H gives him the title shot then, and there


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

Wonder why the ratings are bad


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Omg. What the fuck? Why?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah, this will really do a lot for the WWE.

Their delusional asses probably think this will bring in millions of new viewers, since Florida is the most popular musician alive.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh would you look at that, I've gone and hit the mute button.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This is horrible. I don't think they're even hiding the fact that they aren't singing.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I went to take a piss and get a snack, why the fuck is this still going on?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Footage of Brock backstage right now:



Spoiler: PIC


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

I would genuinely rather see Cena rapping.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

You guys could change the channel you know. Unless y'all love complaining.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*GET YOUR HANDS UP! GET YOUR HANDS UP! GET YOUR HANDS UP! GET YOUR HANDS UP!*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

₵A$H®;37101986 said:


> *Looks like The Miz & Roman Reigns both shopped at some Mortal Kombat store :lol.*


Cage & Scorpion :lmao


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Perform the oral sex anthem 'Whistle'.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Pitbull looks different
> 
> 
> :dancingpenguin*


Don't stop the party, Hit-Girl.

Dale.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Empress said:


> What is the point of this concert in the middle of RAW?


We got three hours to fill


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

HE IS SO HORRIBLE. JERICHO'S ears must be bleeding x2


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

At least the check is fucking hot. Anybody know who she is?


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

He deserves "You can't wrestle" chants.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

No fucks given you know, expect for the poor production crew who had to sell their bus to fund this shite.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Get this shit off stage please :allen1


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Ah, so this is why i don't listen to mainstream music any more.


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Can't Brock interfere now and F5 Flo rida on the ramp


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ratings have just plummeted to TNA levels


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

They have to keep going to the same 7 people who are actually into this for crowd reactions.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

THIS IS AWESOME!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

This shitty performance is still going on?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

fpalm This is just awful


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

etched Chaos said:


> LOL! They're basically just singing along to the original song, you can hear the recorded singing as they 'sing'.


Rappers are talentless. They just let the record people do the work and sing along to the tracks on stage.


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

who is that chick with him? :millhouse


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

MAN ALL HIS SONGS SOUND THE SAME BUT THE AUDIENCE IS DIGGING IT. SOME HOT CHICKS THERE.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Am I going to be condemned for saying a John Cena promo about paint drying is better than this?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

You can even tell if he's singing or not because the song is playing too loud.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

Still more of a pop, and less hilarious than kid rocks wm performance 

"I said it's all good and it's all in fun"

Points microphone to crowd

"The sound of 80,000 crickets"


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

I wish TNA was on right now. This reminds me of Kiss on Nitro only much, much worse.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't get why the words to the song are playing in the background


----------



## KaylaLynn (Dec 21, 2008)

why do all his songs have the same beat? Or is it the same song over and over? WTF?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao That obviously drunk mom in the crowd in the blue dress they keep cutting to is into it.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Joseph92 said:


> Call me when Flo is done singing.


*20 years later*

Its over lol. I seriously am laughing that barely anyone gives a fuck and this is going on and on and on.......and on


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

hes right - he did stop the show. move along now


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

How long does this need to last? fuck me


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cut this sht out Vince


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

Putcha putcha hands up!

Fuck me.

This is just so so bad.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

I hate live music on raw.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is cringeworthy... OH MY FUCK.


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

Anyone see that blond in the hulk shirt?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

Edgehead41190 said:


> You guys could change the channel you know. Unless y'all love complaining.


Do you not know where you are?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Footage of Brock backstage right now:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PIC


Just crash the forum now... It dosn't get bigger than this, post of the night 

Well done sir, you win


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lesnar, Slater, anyone please take this clown out.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I think Adam Rose would be more entertaining :ti


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Someone kill me now please


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

MM10 said:


>


I wonder if that things even real


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

and they waste all the pyro for that loser


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Could have been worse it could easily have been that god awful Robin Thicke doing a live song:faint:


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

This is decent club music I guess, but I hate any form of club music. Stuff is so vapid and only made for jumping around like a bunch of crazy fucks.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Someone save us....


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I want to see if steph was dancing in the ring.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Jkfjskdgjsdgkjskdgjkgsgd microphone slkdgjsdkjsdkgdg got you alone slgsdgjskdgjksdgjsdg

John Cena to show up and AA Flo Rida. Heel turn.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Stephanie's face was just like "oh that didn't work out we'll"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

:ti they only popped for the pyro. And because its over.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I'd like to think when HHH takes over this shit won't happen.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Legit question...why is this happening?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

What was Stephanie doing in the ring the whole time? :lmao


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Flo Rida does have a great look for a wrestler


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Well..that was a waste.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*COME ON BABY!!!!!!!!! WOAH!!!!!!!!!!

( Lol I'm being sarcastic. This was bad :lmao )*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:wall why


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Do you think WWE will listen to the crowd reaction, or lack thereof, and stop booking this fucking crap for RAW and every damn show in general?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Is it over yet?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I had to force myself to laugh because whats on the TV screen makes me want to off myself:


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

It's a WWE version of a Disney singalong.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, that was that!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Who dat?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Remember when rappers didn't look like *******?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Why don't they get another celebs instead of musicians?


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Cool Rock's mom is there. awesome!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

R-truth is better


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

JuxGiant said:


> Am I going to be condemned for saying a John Cena promo about paint drying is better than this?


I think a Cena promo about his bowel movements would be better than this.


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

I honestly was expecting "this is awesome".


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

IS THAT ROCK'S MOM BEHIND COLE?


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Fuck, what's next? A Paige promo?


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

DAT Layla outfit :banderas


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Mourinho?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Steph getting arrested. A thousand fanfics start this way.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I wonder how much they paid that bum to show up


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stephanie getting arrested???

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

LigerJ81 said:


> Cut this sht out Vince


.........I don't know why but I get the feeling he's enjoying that


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Monday Night Raw Discussion - Time to initiate PLAN C*

Hey look, fake cops.

Steph better call :saul


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

Stephanie getting arrested for attacking a paying customer lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Brie sued Steph!!! The law is here!! Oh my gawd!!!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

You have Jericho with you, why not have some Fozzy instead? Or have him belt out some rock classics?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao holy shit that one guy was right steph arrested


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Steph's reactions are priceless :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

crowd gone wild :


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Steph bout to get arrested lmao


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Good shit.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WTF you can't arrest the queen


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Whats this now?


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

RAW360 said:


> The fact that Flo-Rida has been nominated for a Grammy makes me lose faith in the world.


The Grammys haven't been relevant since Jethro Tull beat Metallica out for best Hard Rock/Metal performance in 1989.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice Punch


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Rocks mom sighting


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

This bald hitta looks like PTP's former manager


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Triple H just gonna let his wife get arrested? Pussy


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

HHH should come beat up some fake cops


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I just turned it back on (because i was not going to watch that flo rida shit). What the fuck is happening right now?


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

mace her


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Wtf .. Who wrote this shit


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

So basically we got to watch Flo Rida dance to a recording of his music and try to pump up the crowd. 


Well this is going to be funny. Honestly this has been some great build to the Steph/Brie match. I'm actually looking forward to it when it happens.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The hell just happened :duck


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:lmao :lmao :lmao SIR DO YOU WANNA GET ARRESTED


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> IS THAT ROCK'S MOM BEHIND COLE?


It is i know. I'm starting to wonder if Rock is there.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

The dudes from the movie Lets Be Cops would be more legit than this.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Remember when rappers didn't look like *******?


No.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

He's a superstar :cole3


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

The wouldn;t send the fucking secret service to get Steph for slapping Brie


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Steph getting arrested LOL and I got called out by the troll of the forum for asking why isn't she being sued LOL


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Was that rock's mom?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

BAH GAWD ALMIGHTY IT'S THE COPS


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Finally, logic is used.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

How is Stephanie getting arrested the thing the crowd pops for the most?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Trips, come save your wife!


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Where is the Brazzers logo


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

SP103 said:


> I had to force myself to laugh because whats on the TV screen makes me want to off myself:



Every single one of those are fake. Every. Single. One.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

STEPH GETTING ARRESTED


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The Majesty, the Pageantry, the Fuckery! This is WWE!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Rap in wrestling peaked with C-Murder appearing on Nitro.

Nothing tops that.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Her face :lmao


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Remember when rappers didn't look like *******?


So edgy.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Steph arrested for giving us this FloRida stuff


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Rocks mom sighting


:ex: Come on Rockkkky! Plan C! :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Could have been worse it could easily have been that god awful Robin Thicke doing a live song:faint:


Summerslam is in Cali (Robin Charles Thicke Home)


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Get the pepper spray!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Honestly, I think Stephanie could take those cops.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Why is this fucking arrest taking so long!?!?


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

"I understand this is Monday Night Raw"

:lmao :lmao even while being under arrest she promotes the show lol


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Poor Steph


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Steph getting arrested and a forced strip search followed by a steamy, soapy shower... she misbehaves and gets thrown naked into the hole.

Now go...


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

WTF IS THIS!?!?! :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

why is she talking withoug a lawyer


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

'Are you admitting that you struck Brie Bella' 

DON'T YOU OWN A FUCKING TV


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Why the fuck are they stretching this out so much?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

LOL this is exactly how the police work...


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

You cant arrest the queen.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This has gone on too long. Arrest her and move the fuck on already.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

lmfao battery


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Can Kane at least beat these dudes up or something?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

RatedR10 said:


> I'd like to think when HHH takes over this shit won't happen.


You'd have Motorhead playing every week.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Good shit. :lol 

My girl is going to jail!


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

Would respect the cop more of it was Carl Winslow, now that dudes a believable cop!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

News at 11, Triple H Buries The Entire Police Force of Florida


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

"Are you admitting you struck Brie Bella?"

It's on tape. Nice detective work there, bub.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

MADAM, I'M CIA


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Lol at the fact that HHH isn't down there yet, way to sell the segment..


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Yup Steph is getting arrested, don't drop the soap.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

#FreeSteph


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

This is the bosses daughter dammit!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Please, pat her down. She could be carrying some kind of weapon.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:yes


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Triple H your woman is getting arrested :lel

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BUST OUT THE HANDCUFFS!!! THIS IS AWESOME!!!


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

RaneGaming said:


> Nice Punch


Roman punched Kane so hare, even Orton felt it without being hit.

:lmao Stephanie getting arrested.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"And as I handcuffed Steph and bent her over............"


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Where's Trips?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Karl Marx said:


> Where is the Brazzers logo


This x1000.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The best :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

can they fucking get on with this already


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> I swear I saw Ata and Rockey Johnson behind the commentators. Possible Rock on the show?


Called It <3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

im going to prison? :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

"Don't worry, she's used to handcuffs." :trips3


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The fuck was that all about?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh yeah Steph, spread em


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Battery? :lmao oh Florida.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

LOL


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

HHH no fucks given


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

These are the most realistic cops I've ever seen in wrestling. Super pumped for the Steph Brie match at SS now.


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

HHH lets her get taken off lol nowhere to be found


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Imagine if this was legit :lmao


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

What a sight.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

They should have put a chokehold on her.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

:ti

This is beautiful


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:booka


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Perp walk for the princess 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Why did that "cop" bend Stephanie over a bit? WTF


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Honestly, I think Stephanie could take those cops.


And take a pretty selfie while the cops are after her


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Its such a tragedy that its brie Bella of all people he's feuding with.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey everybody, I'm going to be taking over with her out the way.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> #FreeSteph


HAHAHA #FreeSteph


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

End this.....quick.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

RyanPelley said:


> Why the fuck are they stretching this out so much?


Because cops like to do that shit.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

stand your ground


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

This is like the Stone Cold vs McMahon of the Divas.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Trips with no fucks to give about his wife


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:yes Brie is back! Wheres the reaction fan?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey guys...this is not good.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

YOU'RE A BIG GIRL


FOR YOU


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh my :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And with that, Brie is officially the smartest babyface in the last like the last 15 years. 

Seriously, all these evil bosses over the years should have had a shit ton of lawsuits thrown their way.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Steph is Awesome!


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

No hold your ground jokes yet?


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

Shit like this makes me wonder why I'm a wrestling fan.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh yeah always the position I always wanted to see her (handcuffs) LOL


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Being handcuffed isn't doing Steph's cleavage a lot of favours.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
And she admitted it. :lmao
The best.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Chrome said:


> "Don't worry, she's used to handcuffs." :trips3


"And still owns the dildo that was used on Stone Cold Steve Austin." :trips3


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Like Austin calling the cops on Vince on RAW.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> The fuck was that all about?


Like I said before steph hit a fan and should be sued or arrested.

At least the WWE did something that makes sense in a storyline.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

something tells me that's not the first time stephs been handcuffed by two men :curry2


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

she brought the handcuffs from home


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

so glad I stayed up for RAW tonight :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Stephs chest more disgusting than kofi and jericho put together

That was nice angle though


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Did they ever read her the Miranda rights? I was too busy laughing my ass off.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Imagine if this was legit :lmao


It is real.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Did she just said "Fuck your ...."?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm guessing Rocks mom is probably a WWE fan so doens't mean the rock is there.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Nope, I don't think we'll see Swagger tonight. Boo.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Jesus I know putting Florida on was a bad decision, but no reason to arrest her for it......


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I know the feeling, Steph.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

ITS OKAY STEPH I WILL RAISE OUR DAUGHTERS.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well Way To Go Brie now Nikki will be in an 8 on 1 handi-cap match next week


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Pedigree their ass HHH


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

the WWE is officially at rock bottom.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

They should tase Triple H.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Steph's chest looks disgusting


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

This is actually pretty great.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

I'm a police officer lmfao omg so bad it's funny


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow steph has some aweful cleavage


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Trips to pedigree the cops 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao :hhh2 "I AM THE KING OF KINGS, LET ME SEE YOUR BADGE!"


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Did i see Rocky Johnson? Maybe he's the person chanting Super Dragon, unless i'm going completely nuts?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

connormurphy13 said:


> "Are you admitting you struck Brie Bella?"
> 
> It's on tape. Nice detective work there, bub.


Florida law enforcement is literally the worst at their jobs...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Yep, HHH could kill them both with her bare hands...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Stephanie got arrested for battery... Must be D batteries


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

So cringeworthy


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She's great :lmao


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

LOL stephs tits look so weird, wtf haha


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is so obviously fake. Those cops totally would have pulled a gun on her by now.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Steph has China boobs now..ew


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

HHH actually doesn't care :lmao


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

A PERSON WAS JUST ARRESTED FOR BATTERY IN A WRESTLNG SHOW


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

What the hell happened to Steph's boobs?! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

They should totally cut to Emma laughing maniacally right now.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Where were these cops when Brie slapped her though....that WWE logic


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm surprised she hasn't fake fainted yet


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Triple H 'What's going on?!'

Even Trips doesn't watch Raw.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Old school Triple H would have hit these guys with Sledgie by now.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

"Take her ass jail. You go to jail you son of a bitch. You go to jail"


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

They're continuing this. :lel


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

This segment is gold :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Steph's boobs look fucking hideous


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Imagine how many girls are going to lose their anal virginity tonight in the county lockup as soon as Steph gets there.*


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

"FOR WHAT"

"She's under arrest for battery, sir"

"FOR WHAT"

"She's under arrest for battery, sir"

"FOR WHAT"

"She's under arrest for battery, sir"

"FOR WHAT"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's corpsing. :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Steph bad acting yikes


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

They need to show her in prison next week with a big black drug addict as her cell mate.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Caged Heat 3: McMahon's Misery.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

bet those fake cops copped a feel


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank god football will be back soon


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Paul12907 said:


> Jesus I know putting Florida on was a bad decision, but no reason to arrest her for it......


For assaulting a fan? of course its justified . Brie isn't under contract to the WWE


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Steph will definitely be having a good time in the cell tonight with that red dress on*


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

HHH bout to call McDevitt up.

He beat the feds.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

I finally been giving a reason to like what a Bella does.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This is so obviously fake. Those cops totally would have pulled a gun on her by now.


She isn't a sista.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Yoshimitsu said:


> LOL stephs tits look so weird, wtf haha


lol I was just thinking that


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Triple H :lol


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Is this a hybrid?

:HHH2


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

HHH can't hold a straight face, lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Where is Big Show's lawyer? He was pretty effective.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

HHH making jokes as his wife is getting arrested. :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Is that a hybrid? You all must be really proud of yourselves. Great gig you've got there". 

Fucking LOL!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

"Is this a hybrid?" :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So Steph vs Brie at Summerslam? Or WrestleMania?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

:lmao "Is this a hybrid?" triple h ripping those cops to shreds.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

JIMMAYYYYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

He was reading her rights off a fucking que card :lmao


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Loving that segment!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HHH be like......all the McMahons out of the way. WWE is all mine! :lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

he wants jimmy snuka to get rid of wife?


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

"Is this a Hybrid? You must be real proud of yourselves"


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

The fuck is jimmy ?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Goin' downtown!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

"JIMMY!" :lel


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

God you would think a family worth millions wouldnt have skimped and got their daughter the budget tit job. Holy fuck those things look terrible.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Steph gonna be like: " I'll give you guys the time of your lives if you drop the charges. Just pull over there."


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

If Steph got arrested, then shouldn't Ambrose be getting the death penalty by now?


----------



## OrtonMARK (Sep 16, 2010)

Flawless Victory said:


> Steph's chest looks disgusting


Horrible.

Get dat lift.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I like that Cole is making a big deal about the fact that Stephanie admitted to slapping her when they showed the replay about a million times of her slapping Brie.

But, props to WWE for saying she was being arrested for battery and not assault. 

On the plus side, David Otunga will have Stephanie out in minutes.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Dont drop that soap!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Triple H corpsing?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

ZachS22 said:


> Where were these cops when Brie slapped her though....that WWE logic


Not to mention that possessing a ticket does not entitle you to snag a microphone and disrupt the show. And Brie was just past the barricade. She should have been arrested as well...


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Steph is awesome, she has done some great work since coming back.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Fatcat said:


> Old school Triple H would have hit these guys with Sledgie by now.


Old school would have actual police officers on site. 



Mixed with today, the real cops would have tased Triple H. 


Shit would have been even more funny. :lmao


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

"Is this a Hybrid?" lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

First social media, then the IWC and now people who drive hybrid cars. Truly HHH's lust for burying things knows no bounds. :lmao


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Why don't hhh beat'em up?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DAMN THIS WAS HUNTERS IDEA I JUST KNOW IT. I bet Daniel Bryan is somehow tied into this. Probably not.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Brock's first job is to bust Steph out of jail


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Career decisions, fellas. :buried

:HHH2


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Brie is so going to have thirsty lesbians shiv Steph in prison


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Fuck, EVERYTHING Steph does is Gold.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

"Brie Bel--- what? We have no idea who that is. We're arresting you for booking that fucking awful Flo Rida performance."


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Holy fucking shit... :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why isn't HHH calling for Otunga, he has to be back stage.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

5 minutes later, Steph will not be bailed out and Jimmy will be buried. :lmao


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> For assaulting a fan? of course its justified . Brie isn't under contract to the WWE


Are you as short as the guy in your picture? Because my joke just went straight over your head


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

David otunga to return and get her out of jail :mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This is so obviously fake. Those cops totally would have pulled a gun on her by now.


She not black tho

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

No worries, Little Jimmy is going to bail Steph out.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Smartest thing a face has ever done. If it wasn't for Bryan and his stupid napolean courage trying to fight Kane backstage, homegirl would've rode off without her husband.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

cmiller4642 said:


>


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Stephanie Was Standing Her Ground*
:steph


----------



## itsrealtomedamnit (Jul 22, 2011)

Trips is the man. Fuck da police. Career decisions!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> :lmao
> And she admitted it. :lmao
> The best.


*Boss ass bitch.*


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Triple H burying Miami PD. No wonder LeBron left.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

STeph is carrying this. Absolutely golden.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Steph is gold. :lmao:lmao


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

imagine if steph drops the soap. :ass


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Everybody's imaginary associate is named "Jimmy" LOLOLOL


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

hhh's shove is at work.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lok said:


> HHH be like......all the McMahons out of the way. WWE is all mine! :lol


BOW DOWN TO THE
BOW DOWN TO THE KING! :hhh2


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Better call Saul, Hunter!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Did i see Rocky Johnson? Maybe he's the person chanting Super Dragon, unless i'm going completely nuts?


Dude you could be right bc I saw Rock's mom


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

That's what you call sports entertainment


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

In Montreal people called 911 in the thousands when Chara of the bruins did a legal check of Max Pacioretti. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

HHH is calling for Lil Jimmy:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

> Gregory Shane Helms ‏@ShaneHelmsCom 2m
> 
> The flaw in this segment is FL police arresting a white person.
> 10:07 PM - 21 Jul 2014 · Details


:lmao


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Next week on RAW!*


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This is so obviously fake. Those cops totally would have pulled a gun on her by now.


Actually no they wouldn't. She hasn't any attempt to resist arrest and she hasn't shown that she's dangerous or threatening and she's complied with everything they've done. The only times cops will actually pull their guns out are...

1. If the suspect attempts to run, and even then most of the time the cops will just bring out their tazors.
2. If the suspect they are chasing is a runner and is said to be armed and dangerous. 
3. If the suspect attempts or succeeds in assaulting an officer.
4. If the criminal/suspect they are after and confront has a history of violence or crime, since the chances of them having a weapon is higher.
5. If they forcefully resist the officers demands.
6. If they are crazy as shit. 

I'm sure there's a few others, but regardless this situation did not fit the description of a moment where the Cops needing to pull out their guns is necessary.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Stad said:


> He was reading her rights off a fucking que card :lmao


In real life, some cops actually do that.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

Shiiiiit, Stephanie and HHH will be at Joe's Stone Crab by midnight.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

JIMMY!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

That was a hilarious segment. Hunter and Steph are gold. They know how absurd these things are, and just go full ham. "IS THAT A HIBRYD" "DON'T WORRY, I GOT JIMMY ON THE PHONE"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ZachS22 said:


> Where were these cops when Brie slapped her though....that WWE logic


Didn't Brie slap her when she was under contract to the WWE and it was in a WWE ring?

Where as Steph slapped Brie when Brie was no longer working for the WWE and was a fan.

You really don't see the difference? 

Did Brie slap stephanie tonight? I don't remember seeing that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Corpsing like hell :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

JERRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Did Cole just say Steph was molested?


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Don't worry guys. Jimmy is here


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

steph's kofi kingston chest. yikes


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Lok said:


> HHH be like......all the McMahons out of the way. WWE is all mine! :lol


lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Kaitlyn is supposedly backstage visiting friends. 


KAITLYN :mark:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Triple H calling for Jimmy. R-Truth you made it!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BAH GAWD THEY'VE TAKEN THE BILLION DOLLAR PRINCESS AWAY!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Steph ends up stealing the show again.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Joey Mercury!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Joey Mercury?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

They missed the perfect opportunity for a Florida-style "stand your ground" storyline.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Brock Lesnar breaks the bars in prison to get the match.


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

Joey mercury on driver duty!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I mean Mercury!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh shit, a wild Joey Mercury appears!


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

Lesnar's about to bust into jail like The Terminator, single-handedly destroy the entire police force, and bust Stephanie out.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao JOEY MERCURY!!! OMG I CAN'T!!!! I REALLY CAN'T!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Joey Mercury? THAT AIN'T JIMMY.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Who's Jimmy? Little Jimmy?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Steph, you have a right to remain ...... sexy :yum:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Emma was probably having flashbacks when she heard those sirens :maury


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Joey Mercury, da fuck?


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Joey Mercury baww gawwd.


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Joey mercury


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

A wild Joey Mercury appears!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Paul12907 said:


> JIMMY!


not that Jimmy.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I could've swore Joey Mercury was fired


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
They're amazing. :lmao


:lmao
Jesus


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HHH :lol


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Joey!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Best for business! :lmao


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

:lmao at him not going to get her and announcing the main event first.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

"She's gonna have to get processed, right?"
:lel


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

:lmao he dont gaf bout his wife


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Trips burying Steph :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh Hunter you magnificent bastard...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Even Steph is not immune to HHH's shovel.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Triple H making excuses to stay at Raw.

:lmao


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Time for Paul Heyman and Brock Lesnar to hijack and save the rest of Raw. :heyman :brock


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Get in the car Joey


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HAHAHAHA FUCKING TRIPLE H


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

LOL


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

TRIPS IS THE GOAT :lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LMAO TRIPLE H :lmao


----------



## ROHFan19 (May 20, 2010)

This is the fucking best Raw of all time...I seriously can't deal with HHH GOATING it up all fucking night.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

:lol

HHH got to take care of business first!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

should get more air time.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Tremendous :lmao


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

HHH ain't shit :lmao!


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

lol Hunter is the fucking best


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Where's Melina and Johnny Nitro!? :lmao*


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Triple H don't give a fuck about the puss, Raw comes First


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:sodone HHH the GOAT

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Trips and Steph tonight are gold :clap


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Main Event >> Family


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

The queen is gone!....why?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

OMG He buried Steph! 

:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao Triple H you don't do that to your wife you're going to be in the doghouse BIG time


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Trips and Steph are gold tonight.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Joey Mercury could probably still outwork 95% of the roster


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

The King of Kings is on fire tonight.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

that was incredible, HHH has been on point all night.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Wtf :lmao


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

And Curtis Axel for the buzz kill

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

2 failed paul heyman guys.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Brandough said:


> I could've swore Joey Mercury was fired



King Punk got him rehired.

AXEL! Fuck yeah


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Did they just send Rene Young to cover the story? NOOOOO Steph can handle a woman's jail but not poor Rene Young.


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

Jimmy the opponent for Cena at Summerslam? #seedsplanted #PlanC


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

While Triple H is away, the babyfaces shall prevail... Ambrose will win


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Corpsing like hell :lmao :lmao


:lol They know how fucking stupid it all is. Those two are golden


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

So is Big E's recent gimmick dead in the water now aswell


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Jimmy and Mark need to get more air time on RAW!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

HHH is the GOAT

can't believe steph is booking her self as a top angle 
Bellas are above 95% of the roster right now
:ti


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

All kinds of what the fuck going on tonight.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can Joey mercury even drive after that ladder smacked him flush in the face back a few years ago?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

DAT GOAT TRIPS. :hhh


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

No Swagger tonight means I'm done posting about RAW. Seems it's a pretty decent one, though, so I'll watch it all.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Joey Mercury!


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

People are surprised to see Joey Mercury? You guys realize he's been an agent for quite a while right?


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> OMG He buried Steph!
> 
> :lmao


Its whats best for business :hhh2


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This is the most fun I've had watching Raw in probably a year.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Triple H is GOAT'n the fuck up tonight.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

That was the funniest shit. HHH has no fucks to give.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:lel Big E needs to stop with the white powder shit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

We have a get likes to get high and a guy who has a coke problem tag teaming.


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

Big E new singlet is sick bruh


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

inb4 someone proposes Big E, Kofi, Xavier Woods, R-Truth Nation of Domination reinarnation


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

In other news, here's me w/ Kaitlyn... her dumbass fiancé (next to her) didn't have a clue.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kofi + Big E = Kof-E. :troll

Cool to see Kingston still rocking the Miami Hurricanes' colors from last night.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

The Debut of Kof E



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Kofi + Big E = Kof-E. :troll
> 
> Cool to see Kingston still rocking the Miami Hurricanes' colors from last night.



You fucker, posted like 3 seconds before me.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What did Mercury / H say? My sister and her annoying kid stopped by and wouldn't stop talking.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

That was Joey Mercury?


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

LigerJ81 said:


> Triple H don't give a fuck about the puss


Been there......DONE That :HHH2 :HHH2


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Glad little jimmy is back :axel


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

How dare that animal lay hands on Axel?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Any money on WWE being stupid enough to push Big E and Kofi as a tag team and then they'll have an app Poll before ending up calling them team Kof-E.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> :lel Big E needs to stop with the white powder shit.


Cocaine is a hell of a drug.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

jacobdaniel said:


> People are surprised to see Joey Mercury? You guys realize he's been an agent for quite a while right?


Considering we wouldn't have a reason to seek that information, probably not.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

And the Kofi Kingston cycles continues, can't wait for his next IC Title Reign in a few months.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> No Swagger tonight means I'm done posting about RAW. Seems it's a pretty decent one, though, so I'll watch it all.


He's there judging by Twitter.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

AJ Brock said:


> In other news, here's me w/ Kaitlyn... her dumbass fiancé (next to her) didn't have a clue.



:lmao :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I wanna hear "FEED ME MORE!"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Once again, hat Authority steals the show - of course until Lesnar comes in! :dance


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, if Ryback didn't suck he would be my favorite wrestler.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

RaneGaming said:


> Jimmy and Mark need to get more air time on RAW!


Jimmy & Mark for tag team champions.


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

Lesnar tucking his sons into their hotel suite beds right now, then headed to the arena...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

KOF E LANGSTON


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Emma was probably having flashbacks when she heard those sirens :maury


Too soon. :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

This has been an entertaining Raw so far though I did miss the Flo Rida segment and whatever happened prior to the Stephanie McMahon getting arrested segment. :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> "Brie Bel--- what? We have no idea who that is. We're arresting you for booking that fucking awful Flo Rida performance."


Damn rep limits! :lol


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Kofi + Big E = Kof-E. :troll


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8X_Ot0k4XJc


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Hey look, this must be Triple H's buddy, Mark!


Is that egg on your face I see?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I wish they'd have given this timeslot to Swagger and Rusev.


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

FEED ME MORE!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Link to verify if Stephanie really did get arrested 
http://florida.arrests.org/search.php?fname=&lname=&fpartial=True

just playing the waiting game


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

feed me moreee chants :durant3


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Feed Me More? 

Oh come on. That is SOOOOOOO 2012.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Feed me more!! Still over.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Elipses Corter said:


> Considering we wouldn't have a reason to seek that information, probably not.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I mean I never actually seeked out that info either, I just knew he was an agent, and I thought it was common knowledge. :draper2


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Feed me more chants :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"Feed Me More" still over :banderas


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

We give to you...... KOF-E ladies//gents.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

TaylorFitz said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, if Ryback didn't suck he would be my favorite wrestler.


Suck in ring?

Why's he still doing the "feed me more" movement? Face turn?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey commentary guys, i know i say this every fricking week, but call the damn match.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

ratman said:


>


:lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I really dig Rybaxel to be honest.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

RYBACK RULES!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Rybaxel with the win!! Awesome


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

These two teams are good. Should be tag title picture.


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

Feed me more :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao "Feed me more". 

Honestly, looking back at how things turned out, I wish Ryback had won the title at HIAC 2012, and I was heavily against it at the time. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

Remember when Ryback was a top Main Event Heel...Pepperidge Farm remembers


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Best team in the WWE!


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

The Big Guy wins!! Yes!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

finally! :ryback:axel


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Has kofi won a single match in his entire life???


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Steph gets arrested
HHH somehow avoids it despite a history of kidnap, attempted murder via hit and run, and necrophilia
:booklel


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

:damn the chant is still over.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Holy shit, a Ryback win.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

who the fuck is this guy...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is that xavier woods?

Are they making a new nation of domination


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Nation of Domination?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Random xavier woods appearance.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

New nation???!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Aw hell naw.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

THE NATION?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

proving why he's a boss.

Xavier Woods with dat heel turn and Brother Love suit. :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Malcolm X-avier
He just came outta nowhere


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

NOD returns


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Kofi heel turn plz!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Fuck this guy.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The Nation of Domination


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Where the hell did he come from?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The new nation of domination?


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

I have missed the feed me more chants. Has Ryback hurt anyone lately? If he hasn't maybe it's time for a singles push


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Who da fuck is this Jabroni?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

New Nation of Domination unk2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

RaneGaming said:


> Link to verify if Stephanie really did get arrested
> http://florida.arrests.org/search.php?fname=&lname=&fpartial=True
> 
> just playing the waiting game


:lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh lord.


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

New nation of domination


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

A WILD WOODS APPEARS.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

black wrestlers unite !!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Nation of Domination????


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Woods :lmao


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Someone murder this fucker Xavier Woods.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Nation of Domination really


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

Where the fuck did he come from? New nation ftwwwww


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Clarance Mason?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

new nation!!!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Nation of Domination 2014 :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Who is this!? :lmao*


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

NoD reincarnation LOL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KOFI heel turn.

:lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Brotha Love?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Hell no


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

We are the Nation... of DOMINATION!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

New Nation of Domination about to form.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

New Nation of Domination

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh look it's the black team that is together for no reason other than because they're black.


Nation of Domination?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

New Nation of Domination!


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

NATION OF DOMINATION!!!!


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh god please no. Don't do this Xavier wood. This is not who you are.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Uh........


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

New Nation? I'm diggin this!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh Lord, they are really going to do Nation 2.0? :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Malcolm Xavier Woods


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Sorry Xavier, but you're no Ron...


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Nation of Domination?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nation of Domination redux?


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh please let this lead to a heel Kofi...


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

NOD? Xavier Woods? The fuck is happening?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Where the hell did Xavier Woods? 

And yes, everything he just said is completely right.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

and we getting a malcomx angle

Cool


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Who the fuck is that?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

"Us" 

We are the NATION!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Nation of Domination 2.0 lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*BLACK POWER!!!!!!* :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Tell em X!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Lol this company


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

The big guy wins :ryback :axel


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Brothas Unite!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Wtf is this guy doing :lol


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Black power? Black power.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh shit! The New Nation of Domination!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

KOFI TURNED HEEL?!?! :mark: 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

That segment seem very random.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I wonder if mark henry will be in this new NOD..


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Thefuck?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Nation part 2!!!!!!


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

reincarNATION OF DOMINATION


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

Malcolm Next


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

A staple of black wrestlers? Never seen that before


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That's the extent of Kofi's heel turn... Nodding his head.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Where THE FUCK did that Woods promo come from!?!?

HAHAHA...lol...OMGLOL

So random


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Xavier Woods looking like the black brother love.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*OH MY BROTHER! TESTIFY!*


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Marking the fuck out :lmao


----------



## Big Doobie (Jul 13, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> Nation of Domination 2.0 lol


I've been wanting this.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Where the hell did Xavier appear from? Did the video skip for me? He seemed to appear out of nowhere.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Nation of Jobination.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Preach, Brotha Xaviah! Preach!










And it looks like the IWC will finally be getting one of their occasional wet dreams come true: A Kofi Kingston heel turn.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Black heel stable? I'm marking out so hard. Hopefully this means Kofi and Big E being allowed to show some personality and not being used as bitches.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

NATION OF JOBBERATION


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Holy YES!


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

The Nation is back, baby! This Raw is great!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Xavier getting used? Holy shit this is one bizarre Raw.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bamboozled 

Run Amuck 

We didn't land on the WWE, the WWE landed on us


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*It's comin' back, y'all!*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That's what we need. A black jobber stable that they do half-assed because it's 2014.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Can the fans SHUT THE FUCK UP with that goddamn what chant


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Kofi being hell is one of the few things that I think I'll never going to see.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Why is it that when a group of black wrestlers get together, they're automatically called the new Nation of Domination? If a group of white wrestlers get together, they're not immediately called the Four Horsemen.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

So proud of my bellow blacks for sticking up for what they believe is right. Say no to injustice!!!


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

NOD 2.0?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BLACK POWER! 

This episode is awesome.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

ripping off tna with the black stable.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Duuude. Xavier Woods can talk with the best of them and he really had me glued to the TV when he started talking. If this means a revamping for all 3 of them, then so be it. I can't fucking wait anymore. This is gonna be golden.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

WOODS = MVP, BIG E = LASHLEY, KOFI = KENNY


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is definitely not in response to that article on WWE stereotyping minority wrestlers.
Not at all.




:vince


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I missed it. What just happened?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> That segment seem very random.


Xavier Woods did kinda appear out of no where lol. That mothafucka is fast! Lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

HEEL KOFI BAH GAWWWWD :bahgawd


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

About time!!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

:bow



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Tell em X!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow :lmao. Yesterday Woods was fine and now he's this.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This has been a solid 8/10 Raw so far I've been thoroughly entertained and it may reach 9/10 with Ambrose vs Cesaro


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Malcolm Xavier Woods leading a Nation of Domination group, a couple years later aren't ya?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Preach my brother Woods.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

And what the fuck is their gripe exactly?

They fucking lose clean all of the time. It's not like they are winning and not getting opportunities or anything that would make even the slightest bit of sense.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh this episode of raw is hilarious! And it's even funnier seeing the comments in here tonight! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Well, without 3MB anymore, I guess that the WWE needs a new jobber stable.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

This is like a complete 180 from last week. This Raw is great. Please give us more Cenaless Raws


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> ripping off tna with the black stable.


Aside from the fact that TNA ripped off the Nation of Domination, and you're 100% incorrect, i totally agree.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Round up all my nigs and get NOD '14 going Chocolate Brother Love!!!!


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damnit!! I missed the reforming of the Nation??


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This NoD needs Mark Henry and R-Truth too.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Where was R truth


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Blacks are ruling the E :vince2


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Revil Fox said:


> Why is it that when a group of black wrestlers get together, they're automatically called the new Nation of Domination? If a group of white wrestlers get together, they're not immediately called the Four Horsemen.



Something to do with how Xavier's promo came off, and the absurdity of these guys teaming together JUST BECAUSE THEYRE BLACK. That's all there is to it, that's how it happened.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Xavier Woods had my sister mesmerized. He's pretty good on the mic.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Okay can we all agree it was fucking awesome to see that cop bend Steph over as she was being arrested?.....Never thought I'd see that during the PG era


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its good to see Woods used to his full potetinal and not some jobber.
Just add Henry and R Truth, maybe even Titus and we are ready to go


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Sith Rollins said:


> Wow :lmao. Yesterday Woods was fine and now he's this.


I guess he didn't like being the first to be eliminated.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

BITCH THIS IS FOR JTG


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

It's times like these I really miss JTG. Would have been the MVP of the Nation of Jobination.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:homer

This should be interesting.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Xavier Woods seems like a manager now in that promo.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Xavier Woods did kinda appear out of no where lol. That mothafucka is fast! Lol


He was hiding in Big E's cleavage.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

finalnight said:


> This NoD needs Mark Henry and R-Truth too.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Henry should be leading it, considering he was in the original NOD


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Malcom X(avier Woods)!


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Clarence Mason is on his way Steph!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Not sure what's better Raw or the Raw Discussion Thread :homer2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Woods, Big E. & Kofi :banderas

ITS HAPPENING


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

We are actually gonna see heel kofi with this group!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

four heel turns in one night


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> This is like a complete 180 from last week. This Raw is great. Please give us more Cenaless Raws


I was genuinley enjoying it that much I forgot that Cena wasn't here! I forgot about the WWE champion for gods sake!


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

This nod needs henry :henry


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

A stable featuring Preacher Big E, Angry Minority Xavier Woods, and...Kofi! :mark:


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

Yooo if R truth joins and calls somebody a crackah I might spontaneously implode.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow Cole was really ready to go there lol


----------



## Dirk504 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hopefully more black wrestlers get love now. If it weren't for Samoans, it would be full of white wrestlers getting pushed. Tired of the song and dance crap most black wrestlers have to go through.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

hng13 said:


> Damnit!! I missed the reforming of the Nation??


Me too. We're both assholes.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> And what the fuck is their gripe exactly?
> 
> They fucking lose clean all of the time. It's not like they are winning and not getting opportunities or anything that would make even the slightest bit of sense.


Their gripe is that they accept it and they're not going to anymore.

Or just a random way to do something with guys they have nothing for.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

T-Viper said:


> Clarence Mason is on his way Steph!



Naw Steph better call :saul


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

New NOD?

Plan "C"

I fuckin told y'all it's gonna be The Crock.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

This has been the best RAW since night after Mania.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Y2-Jerk said:


> This has been a solid 8/10 Raw so far I've been thoroughly entertained and it may reach 9/10 with Ambrose vs Cesaro


I have to agree, this has been a good show so far. The non-wrestling stuff has been dominating, but it has been fresh at least.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Because you know, Smackdown has so much competition on Friday nights. That is such a hot TV night, you know? 

Having the highest rated show on a Friday night is like bragging about being the best in a remedial reading class.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

That was a hell of a promo by Bray earlier though, wasn't it?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Hell turns are raining tonight :vince2


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes, Lana time!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And here's the dude that could crush that just formed stable 3-on-1.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ooooh Lana!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

So Woods gets thrown out of the battle royal within 5 seconds, never won a match on raw yet just randomly turns up at the end of a tag team match to have a go at Kofi and Big E for losing.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

TripleG said:


> Because you know, Smackdown has so much competition on Friday nights. That is such a hot TV night, you know?
> 
> Having the highest rated show on a Friday night is like bragging about being the best in a remedial reading class.


Nah... Its like winning an award for being the best looking guy....... in the burns unit.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Rusev


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like the main even is going to be Ambrose vs Cesero with Lesnar coming out to destroy Ambrose ?


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

why didn't the police arrest wyatt for assault?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Damn I am kind of intrigued by a heel Kofi.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Revil Fox said:


> Why is it that when a group of black wrestlers get together, they're automatically called the new Nation of Domination? If a group of white wrestlers get together, they're not immediately called the Four Horsemen.


Great question... Good Ol Stereotyping??


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

please make the new NoD work, WWE


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I sort of feel sorry for Cole, has to go out there every week and lie through his teeth about WWE's ratings.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

God Lana...


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Wyatt - "Sooner or later, they all fall down"

Me- *looking at Cena as Current Champion* 

#FailWyatt


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

Holy shit this raw is amazing so far, really happy.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

World's Best said:


> Something to do with how Xavier's promo came off, and the absurdity of these guys teaming together JUST BECAUSE THEYRE BLACK. That's all there is to it, that's how it happened.


How do you know they're getting together just because they're black? How do you know they're not getting together just because they're friends? And Xavier's promo was pretty standard "We can't get ahead by doing things 'the right way', so let's start doing things _our_ way" promo.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

RUSEV MATCHKA


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Unless they're like M.L.K. in TNA then I don't want anything to do with them.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lana time :lenny


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Is Rusev still undefeated?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

how is this guy nailing lana?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

John Cena's SummerSlam opponent. Rusev.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Ambrose/cesaro :mark:


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Is Lawler senile? The match ended in a count-out, not a tapout.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Rusev is quite the seller


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Failed USA chant


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm sorry but Rusev's theme music is hilariously over the top.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

He is so wide...


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

One of these days, Rusev is gonna swing that flag right in Lana's face :lol


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Jerry saying Swagger tapped out..

what?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Lawler: he didn't tap you fucking sponge.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

With what happened in Ukraine a few days ago I hope they tone down the Russia is great thing.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> I sort of feel sorry for Cole, has to go out there every week and lie through his teeth about WWE's ratings.


Why he get free meals and gets paid well.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Lol Khali.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Monday Night Raw Discussion - Time to initiate PLAN C*

Swaggers not medically cleared to go to into the ball pit at chuck E Cheese on a good day-never mind attempt wrestling. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

And way to ruin a good Raw guys.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh boy...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

This big goof! :lol


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

Heel Kofi should be the star of this new stable. He can talk pretty good and he could be great on the mic with decent material...


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

The fuck Khali doing?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> I'm sorry but Rusev's theme music is hilariously over the top.


Sadly its pretty the best CEO$ theme they have done.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Revil Fox said:


> Why is it that when a group of black wrestlers get together, they're automatically called the new Nation of Domination? If a group of white wrestlers get together, they're not immediately called the Four Horsemen.


Well generally when they're talking about being held down and this is our time and rhetoric like that, comparisons are easy to be made. 

Plus, why in the hell would these three get together otherwise?


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Khali, Woods, and Ryder all on Raw?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I came on here to tell WWE to stop.

fpalm


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Pls cripple Khali for good.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Khali a true American Hero :clap


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Uh oh, khali's here to clean house


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Is Khali Rusev's dad?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The great Klumsy.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Here we go time for some payback for swag.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Fuck. You ruin everything Khali.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Punjobber


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Why is Lawler saying Swagger tapped out?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I am dying of laughter again


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

This is gonna be bad.....really bad....


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL Khali is Mr. America now huh?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LMAO. It's Rusev stretch-arm-strong brother Khali. 


I never thought I'd see these two face each other.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

#PushKhali :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Rusev and Khali... Fuck my life. fpalm


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lmfao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

From India and with bad knees The Great Khali, ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Rusev CRUSH!


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Khali for the fuck of it :lmao


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Nicky Midss said:


> how is this guy nailing lana?


Rusev SMASH


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

No John Cena brings out the weirdness of Raw.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I was enjoying this Raw. _Was_.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh boy, this match is going to suck. Hopefully Rusev ends it quickly.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Rusev v Khali :mark:


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Sadly its pretty the best CEO$ theme they have done.


CFO$ did Swagger's theme, which is the GOAT


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah this is going to be a real test for Rusev. That big guy that never wins. lol.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Nicky Midss said:


> how is this guy nailing lana?


Probably hung like a Pringles tube.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> The fuck Khali doing?


Trying to walk but failing badly.

Rusev may have a bad wheel but Khali has two flat tires


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Darkness is here said:


> Hell turns are raining tonight :vince2


Really happy about the kofi heel turn. He's been needing a character turn for the longest of times.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

This Raw is some kind of fuckery.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Lol at Khali's legs. He obviously doesn't work them out.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

"Rusev has his hands full tonight!" BAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

If only Swagger could interfere and beat on Rusev. It'd make this RAW for me, tbh.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

LOL Cole


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Khali is a job machine right now, lol.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Can't wait to see Rusev superkick this bastard


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Khali is so out of shape. This match is hard to watch.


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

MOTY right here


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I can't believe they still act like Khali isn't just a giant jobber. He's no real threat.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol WTF


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

autechrex said:


> Lol at Khali's legs. He obviously doesn't work them out.


I don't even think he can bend his knees


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Revil Fox said:


> How do you know they're getting together just because they're black? How do you know they're not getting together just because they're friends? And Xavier's promo was pretty standard "We can't get ahead by doing things 'the right way', so let's start doing things _our_ way" promo.


Gotta admit it's weird how WWE portrays most of the current black guys as friends.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

So odd that Khali doesnt have like an ass. Its just a straight line from his head to his feet. He is like hank hill


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Probably been posted but Big E's preacher voice makes sense now...


----------



## GussyPetter (Feb 20, 2006)

How does Khali have a job? The guy can barely fucking move.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

They're trying their damnedest to try and convince me that Rusev couldn't kill this 7'3" jobber who can barely walk.


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

Khali should be released after this, he cant do anything anymore. Waste of money


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Remember when that chop beat the Undertaker?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Khali just falls over :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THIS....IS....CRINGE...WORTHY.....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Khali

Ive fallen and I can't get up


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Cole is selling the hell out of Khali's offense.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I actually don't mind Khali when he isn't a complete joke character


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

that camel clutch doe


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> If only Swagger could interfere and beat on Rusev. It'd make this RAW for me, tbh.


It might happen. Swagger has been tweeting all day so they won't really sell the "concussion" from yesterday I think


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Lana!!!!! Get the tables!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

:lmao at khali slapping his thigh for the kick


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Rusev crrrrush


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

what a filler waste of time.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

motd


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Rusev's super kick is badass!!


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Khali must really love this business since he's spent so much time improving himself over the past 7 years


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Quick work :lol


----------



## ROHFan19 (May 20, 2010)

Ok it's time to release Khali. Ref had to tell him to tap. That was LOL-worthy


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Khali forgot to tap for like 20 seconds


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

спасибо, Rusev. :clap


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

FUCK HIS ASS BREAK HIS BACK MAKE YOU HUMBLE


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

surely Khali is strong enough to break out of that, look at his arms, they could easily slide out


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I love how Lana acts as Rusev's master.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Heh. Thought Khali wasn't going to tap there :lol


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Rusev still selling his ankle. Champ.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Khali wasn't gonna tap there.


----------



## Joecorp (Nov 26, 2013)

MOTY


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Lana...good lord.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

That greaseball bangs Lana


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Khali doing his absolute best to sell that submission! Making Ziggler look like Cena.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well that was something


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't mean this to sound cruel, just genuinely curious, is Khali all there mentally?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Watch them let Sheamus beat rusev tomorrow night


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

MTVDTH said:


> :lmao at khali slapping his thigh for the kick


:lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I like how they use this star to make Rusev look like a special needs kid.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Khali's Best Match in years :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

No Swagger, lol?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey! Swag where are YOU?


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Rusev vs Sheamus is something I want to see.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

JohnCooley said:


> I love how Lana acts as Rusev's master.


Well she is that her boyfriend


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Sheamus is going hollywood.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Khali actually botched a tap out.... like the guy botched tapping out.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

God damn, is Khali ever going to fuck off for good?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

already been a damn good RAW, and Ambrose-Cesaro and BROCK still to come..


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Rusevs face waiting for him to tap :lmao


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

GET THE HELL OUT OF MY POOOO!!!!!


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

hng13 said:


> Remember when that chop beat the Undertaker?


Or when Khali looked like a legit threat?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

fuck that fella


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Sheamus ia a Royal Pain.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

So they want us to watch this show solely for the reason that Sheamus is in it.

Yet they just showed us the clip he's in.

This fucking company sometimes.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Those two men skinny dipping in Scheamus's pool


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well generally when they're talking about being held down and this is our time and rhetoric like that, comparisons are easy to be made.
> 
> Plus, why in the hell would these three get together otherwise?


Because they're friends?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I knew it. WWE preventing Swagger from being on tv at all so he can lose all his overness. Bet he won't be on at all this week. 

Dat fuckery. Got my hopes up and they're dropping the goddamn angle a night after. Fuck this.


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

Dat Stardust pop tho


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Those two *******


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Rusev still selling his ankle. Champ.


I noticed that too. That's how you fucking sell.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

Love these two.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Shaemus channeling paige there, THIS IS MY POOL NOW


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Now this is one time where someone's theme is far more over than they are :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know, Stardust's tag team partner should be Dolph Ziggler. 

Ziggy Stardust...get it?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

No swagger fpalm.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

MTVDTH said:


> :lmao at khali slapping his thigh for the kick


:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

FairyDust either needs to start wrestling or get out.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm Stardust....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Do the Dust Brothers ever do anything but these backstage skits now?


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Sheamus doing some crappy show on the USA Network unk2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Make Stardust wrestle please :bosh6


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

So did Cody get the "Clockwork Orange" treatment? I mean, there's been no explanation for this. Aww, who gives a shit I guess.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd love to know just how much that big bitch draws in India for him to still be employed.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Stardust time!


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Alright Star Dust! And man tonight has been dope on RAW so far.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Rhodes' little hiss he does is awful


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I can't imagine ever doing this with my brother... But yeah these segments are just absurd, but in a good way I think?


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

get rid of stardust....he's like robyns(batman) gayer doppelganger.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

AMBROSE!!!!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Did these 2 record like 10 segments at one time

And they roll one out each week(?

Lame as hell, fire the dust bros pls


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I love stardust and goldust


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MASSIVE POP FOR AMBROSE


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Is Ambrose ever going to get real ring attire ?lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Damn Ambrose with a pretty good pop!


Edit: they changed around his theme already. Boo


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Hope dean/cesaro is good.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Brock is going to fuck up Cesaro and Ambrose


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Dat Ambrose pop


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dirty dean
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

DAT POP FOR AMBROSE!


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice reception for Ambrose.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

THAT POP :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

here we go...


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

ambrose :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Is this the main event? Nice to see Cesaro main eventing Raw.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:ambrose


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dat titty master sign.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ambrose still selling that shoulder :lmao


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I knew it. WWE preventing Swagger from being on tv at all so he can lose all his overness. Bet he won't be on at all this week.
> 
> Dat fuckery. Got my hopes up and they're dropping the goddamn angle a night after. Fuck this.


God forbid they sell his KO for a show. Those bastards


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

It's the Titty Master, Dean Ambrose!


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

It is almost impossible to get even a mediocre match out of Khali. He just looks so fragile. He needs to be out of the ring.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

So the Cosmic Key is the tag titles so I think GoldStar is going after the titles.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Fuck yea Dean ambrose 

his ring gear is the shit


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Stardust = lel
Stardust's hissing = Double lel

Really digging Dust to Dust's skits. Oh shit, here comes Dean-O Supreme-O / Renee's husbando.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Dean aka Jax from The Warriors!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Bout time Ambrose had some nice looking clothes.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I knew it. WWE preventing Swagger from being on tv at all so he can lose all his overness. Bet he won't be on at all this week.
> 
> Dat fuckery. Got my hopes up and they're dropping the goddamn angle a night after. Fuck this.


Fuck, do you ever talk about anything else?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Damn, dat pop for Ambrose.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn DAT Ambrose pop, crowd love The Titty Master


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joecorp (Nov 26, 2013)

YES! LET'S GO!!!


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Dean Ambrose... all coked up and ready to fight


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy*


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Dat Pop


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

DenGal said:


> Khali should be released after this, he cant do anything anymore. Waste of money



I agree.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh fuck off with this Stardust shit now, just being normal Cody Rhodes back.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey, would you look at that, something interesting. TIME FOR SOME AMBROSE.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Awesome pop for Dean. :mark:


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Dean GOAT Ambrose. :banderas


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Monday Night Raw Discussion - Time to initiate PLAN C*



wkc_23 said:


> MASSIVE POP FOR AMBROSE



:ti

Get your hearing aid fixed. Good pop, but not massive. Not even the biggest of the night.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Ambrose vs. Cesaro? ugh, just give us Lesnar already.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The made some changes to his theme


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I think Plan C is going to murder Ambrose tonight...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Seriously. Dean Ambrose's theme is a revving motorbike.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

That pop for Ambrose, doe.


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

dat titty master sign


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

I'd bet Dusty can't help but shake his head.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Ambrose has a cool entrance I must say.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

I hope they have a clean match.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I'd love to know just how much that big bitch draws in India for him to still be employed.


Last tour he made the WWE 4 chickens and a goat.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Stardust is such a fail....hope they ditch it soon.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> Is Ambrose ever going to get real ring attire ?lol


ill that what he has now over that lame riot gear from the shield


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Not heard a pop like that in ages and that includes Reigns!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

This should be godly :banderas


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

World's Best said:


> :ti
> 
> Get your hearing aid fixed. Good pop, but not massive. Not even the biggest of the night.



:ti they're delusional


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I knew it. WWE preventing Swagger from being on tv at all so he can lose all his overness. Bet he won't be on at all this week.
> 
> Dat fuckery. Got my hopes up and they're dropping the goddamn angle a night after. Fuck this.


Is that you, Pyro?


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

The beat of Ambrose's theme sounds like "The Game"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

World's Best said:


> :ti
> 
> Get your hearing aid fixed.


I hope you're being sarcastic, cause that was a big ass pop, no lie.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I knew it. WWE preventing Swagger from being on tv at all so he can lose all his overness. Bet he won't be on at all this week.
> 
> Dat fuckery. Got my hopes up and they're dropping the goddamn angle a night after. Fuck this.



But you got to see Khali though! That's a plus!

:HA


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank god for Ambrose to save us from another awful Stardust segment


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Lesnar might murder both Ambrose and Cesaro after this.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

SPOILER ALERT:

The "cosmic key" is actually PCP.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

mgman said:


> Seriously. Dean Ambrose's theme is a revving motorbike.


the intro reminds me of kick star my heart.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Every time i hear Ambrose theme i think i'm hearing the opening to Wildside by Motley Crue


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

He's facing Cesaro right?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Dat pop :banderas


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I actually like Ambrose's theme.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Ambrose the GOAT :mark:*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> Lesnar might murder both Ambrose and Cesaro after this.


Ambrose bleeding from the forehead with a broken leg will then say "Is that all you got?"


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


>


Filthy!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Still waiting for this shit


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I knew it. WWE preventing Swagger from being on tv at all so he can lose all his overness. Bet he won't be on at all this week.
> 
> Dat fuckery. Got my hopes up and they're dropping the goddamn angle a night after. Fuck this.


Thwaggs. 

He's selling the injury. Don't worry.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I miss the Shield.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CommercialMania rolls on! :vince2


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I knew it. WWE preventing Swagger from being on tv at all so he can lose all his overness. Bet he won't be on at all this week.
> 
> Dat fuckery. Got my hopes up and they're dropping the goddamn angle a night after. Fuck this.


:HHH2


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Pretty good episode


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Ambrose bleeding from the forehead with a broken leg will then say "Is that all you got?"


:lol That would kinda awesome though.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Wait a minute, they are recapping while Dean Ambrose stands in the ring?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Um, I didn't hear a pop for Ambrose. I went back a few times, turned up the volume, didn't hear shit.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah, that is definitely Rock's parents.
I smell it.....


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE dropping Rusev/Swagger completely ruined this fucking RAW for me. Everything else was seamless, but they dropped their hottest feud for absolutely no reason.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I forgot how much more attractive Brie is than Nikki


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Come onnnn, no more replaysss


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

If HHH was smart, he'd give Ambrose a shot at the title for SS, and make it a Last Man Standing match. That way, whoever loses will be knocked out, and whoever wins will be so beat up Rollins can cash in on them without having to worry about Ambrose interfering.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

get outta my pool *FELLA *:sheamus


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> CommercialMania rolls on! :vince2


More like RECAPMANIA.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Um, I didn't hear a pop for Ambrose. I went back a few times, turned up the volume, didn't hear shit.



Because he didn't get one.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Watch Ambrose lose lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Why did the only censor half of the word "Bitch"?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GussyPetter (Feb 20, 2006)

20 minutes of Steph/Brie recapping to round out the program.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HHH corpsing is everything.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gotta love HHH threatening the cops lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> Yeah, that is definitely Rock's parents.
> I smell it.....


yup i can smell it thrice in a lifetime!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

THERE'S SUPPOSED TO BE A FUCKING MATCH. What are they doing?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Thwagger is getting mad, lol.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> I forgot how much more attractive Brie is than Nikki


Agreed completely, can't believe most think Nikki is the hotter one.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> Because he didn't get one.


Smh...


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> WWE dropping Rusev/Swagger completely ruined this fucking RAW for me. Everything else was seamless, but they dropped their hottest feud for absolutely no reason.


lol hottest feud is easily Rollins/Ambrose right now, Please try to enjoy other parts of the show instead of one guy.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Cesaro jobber entrance? In the main event


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Cesaro with that jobber entrance.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Uhhh is Ambrose in the ring or have I gone fucking insane?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

There's a job for Renee on CNN fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> WWE dropping Rusev/Swagger completely ruined this fucking RAW for me. Everything else was seamless, but they dropped their hottest feud for absolutely no reason.


I think they just held it off for a week to sell Swagger's injury. If they don't do anything next week, then they killed it


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Jobcaro in the ring.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Her titties were resisting arrest in that dress.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Main Events Raw. Gets a jobber entrance. 


Fuck you WWE


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I hate jobber entrances. C'mon, the show is 3 hours ffs.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Cesaro is dunzo.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Come onnnn, no more replaysss


yeah that is what smack down is for

:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

It's about time for another commercial....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Rock's mom is probably just there to see Roman Reigns. She's his aunt.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Let's go Ambrose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Rock's parents are there.....and hhh needs someone to stop cena :hmm:

THRICE IN A LIFE TIME!!!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Goddess Stephanie doesn't deserve the treatment that she's getting at the moment.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Triple H on the phone :lol


----------



## MisterPriceless (Jan 29, 2013)

Y'all need to quit acting all butthurt. The Swagger/Rusev angle isn't over. Maybe you didn't watch BattleGround last night, but Rusev whooped some ass, so unlike people who can't sell moves or movies, Swagger is off tonight, to sell the beating he took.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> WWE dropping Rusev/Swagger completely ruined this fucking RAW for me. Everything else was seamless, but they dropped their hottest feud for absolutely no reason.


Oh get a grip and stop being such a reactionary mug. The fact they even showed stuff from the match with Swagger suggests it not over. Maybe they're letting heat over their reference to the plane crash summer down, or they're selling Swaggers injuries or something, calm the fuck down.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Some people chanting for Cesaro :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cesaro should've kept the eye patch


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> Yeah, that is definitely Rock's parents.
> I smell it.....


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cesaro has kneepads now, which pretty much confirms that his push is truly fucked.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This RAW has been rather enjoyable. More than makes up for that trash PPV last night.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Come on dean, get loose.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> WWE dropping Rusev/Swagger completely ruined this fucking RAW for me. Everything else was seamless, but they dropped their hottest feud for absolutely no reason.


Nah they are waiting a week until that BS with that person complaining about the angle.
It will probably continue at SD or Raw next week.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Dammit Cole talk about your main event!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So when is Lesnar coming out?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Take off those kneepads Cesaro


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> I think they just held it off for a week to sell Swagger's injury. If they don't do anything next week, then they killed it


No, they're not selling the injury. They're legit killing Swagger's overness, moving onto a bigger babyface for Rusev to feud with in Sheamus, and fucking Jack over so he can come back as a heel and they'll erase anything that has been built up.

It's stupid is what it is and it honestly ruined what could have been a perfect RAW, imho. 
I knew I shouldn't have been optimistic, they always screw Swagger over in the end. Dude can't even finish a feud nowadays.


----------



## GussyPetter (Feb 20, 2006)

Recaps > Entrances


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Hope cesaro is on right path now.


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Stiff uppercut


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> but they dropped their hottest feud for absolutely no reason.


Ambrose/Rollins?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

He dead.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

The whole arrest thing was just pitiful. Looked so awful.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Wondering when Lesnar shows up.... if he doesn't show, the ending of the show could be almost as underwhelming as last night's main event.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Another commercial :duck


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*OHHHH FUCK OFF WITH THESE COMMERCIALS FFS*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:ambrose Explosive as always!


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Cesaro is such an animal, guy comes off as a major badass.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

We haven't had an ad break for 5 minutes, so it makes sense to have one now


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

How long before Lesnar comes out to kill these two? Top of the hour?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Ambrose is the goat seller. Nobody has better body language or facial expressions while selling.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Good stuff so far. Crowd blows though.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ChristiansPeep13 said:


> The whole arrest thing was just pitiful. Looked so awful.


It was logical, and its how Brie will get rehired. She will agree to drop all charges if she is rehired.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Ladies and gentleman your main event for tonight: Commercials!


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Where is the BEAST?


----------



## MisterPriceless (Jan 29, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> No, they're not selling the injury. They're legit killing Swagger's overness, moving onto a bigger babyface for Rusev to feud with in Sheamus, and fucking Jack over so he can come back as a heel and they'll erase anything that has been built up.
> 
> It's stupid is what it is and it honestly ruined what could have been a perfect RAW, imho.
> I knew I shouldn't have been optimistic, they always screw Swagger over in the end. Dude can't even finish a feud nowadays.


are you really that stupid? 

Dude got his ASS WHOOPED last night after the match. Whatever you're smoking, share some with the forum.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Why do I have a feeling that all the wrestlers will enter the ring for HHH's announcement and Brock will come out and just go ape shit and clear the ring?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen - CommercialMania! :vince2


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Rock Vs. Brock set up. Lol jk, his mom is probably there just because she wanted to go.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

"Nobody want to see another Randy vs John Cena match."

Epic


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Nah they are waiting a week until that BS with that person complaining about the angle.
> It will probably continue at SD or Raw next week.


So they keep the controversial characters that caused the stink on tv and take off the 'faces' that were getting over?
Makes no sense whatsoever.
No, they're killing the feud and snuffing out Swagger so Sheamus can take the spotlight against Rusev.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> We haven't had an ad break for 5 minutes, so it makes sense to have one now


Its more like the ads are the TV show and the match are the ads.:cool2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> No, they're not selling the injury. They're legit killing Swagger's overness, moving onto a bigger babyface for Rusev to feud with in Sheamus, and fucking Jack over so he can come back as a heel and they'll erase anything that has been built up.
> 
> It's stupid is what it is and it honestly ruined what could have been a perfect RAW, imho.
> I knew I shouldn't have been optimistic, they always screw Swagger over in the end. Dude can't even finish a feud nowadays.



Weren't you saying this exact same shit 2 weeks ago when Swagger wasn't in Canada? Give it a rest.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I like Ambrose, but sometimes i wish he'd add some more moves to his repertoire


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Match should be good. I hope lesnar comes soon.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> the intro reminds me of kick star my heart.


The titty master is more of a Girls Girls Girls kinda guy.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Patience, y'all.*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Why do I have a feeling that all the wrestlers will enter the ring for HHH's announcement and Brock will come out and just go ape shit and clear the ring?


Sounds awesome to me!


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Steph come back....pllzzz.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Rock Vs. Brock set up. Lol jk, his mom is probably there just because she wanted to go.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Is she there? Well it's probably to see Reigns ain't it?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Brock Lesnar is going to show up on the post show, kill the hosts, sit down on set with Paul Heyman and say "say something stupid" then wink to the camera.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> WWE dropping Rusev/Swagger completely ruined this fucking RAW for me. Everything else was seamless, but they dropped their hottest feud for absolutely no reason.












Oh Christ. Sadly you're serious.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RaneGaming said:


> "Nobody want to see another Randy vs John Cena match."
> 
> Epic


Nobody wants to see a Roman vs John Cena match either lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> I like Ambrose, but sometimes i wish he'd add some more moves to his repertoire


If only the WWE would let him. Just look at how watered down Daniel Bryan was.


At least Deans offense has some moves no one else does


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

RaneGaming said:


> "Nobody want to see another Randy vs John Cena match."
> 
> Epic


Reigns is the voice of the people.


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

Getting ads for battlegrounds during main event lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


> *Patience, y'all.*


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Sounds awesome to me!


Same, maybe I'm just wishful thinking lol!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Cesaro is getting F5'd tonight.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Oh Christ. Sadly you're serious.


My thoughts exactly...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> If only the WWE would let him. Just look at how watered down Daniel Bryan was.
> 
> 
> At least Deans offense has some moves no one else does


He's got less moves now than when he was a heel, which is weird, because they normally limit heels. Look at Cesaro, they've destroyed his moveset since he become a proper heel.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Weren't you saying this exact same shit 2 weeks ago when Swagger wasn't in Canada? Give it a rest.


This was before their actual match. 

WWE is giving up on the feud, it's clear as day they're more interesting in taking someone who has already been at the top for forever in Sheamus instead of building someone else up.

And I won't 'give it a rest' because the WWE is being fucking stupid.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Lesnar attacking rock's mom?
Seeds for Rock/brock?


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

@Jack Thwagger Pyro want his gimmick back


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

jcmmnx said:


> The titty master is more of a Girls Girls Girls kinda guy.


Ha but here is the kickstart my heart intro


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

WHAT IS THIS WRESTLING NONSENSE DOING INTERRUPTING MY COMMERCIALS?!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

This match is great


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Has lesnar fallen asleep?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Still on about the police shit. I get it, its the Authority and its a main event thing - but I wish the commentators would at least pretend to care about this match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ambrose is the fucking man!


----------



## MisterPriceless (Jan 29, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This was before their actual match.
> 
> WWE is giving up on the feud, it's clear as day they're more interesting in taking someone who has already been at the top for forever in Sheamus instead of building someone else up.
> 
> And I won't 'give it a rest' because the WWE is being fucking stupid.


Maybe you're the one being stupid, you big stupid. Listen to what other people have to say, rather than "bitch bitch bitch bitch."


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Best looking tornado DDT for a while


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> He's got less moves now than when he was a heel, which is weird, because they normally limit heels. Look at Cesaro, they've destroyed his moveset since he become a proper heel.


I agree, hopefully once Vince retires HHH will let the talent be more like NXT which they can use way more moves.

I mean just look at Cesero vs Zayne. If only Cesero could use the move sets he used in that feud.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## kanetherockatitude (Jul 20, 2014)

i cant watch this garbage... the dude w the beard aggravates the shit out of me every time. i mean for real i get its pg but come on now wtf how lame can it get..some raws i actually like but tonight no way. hope lesnar changes it around...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> I agree, hopefully once Vince retires HHH will let the talent be more like NXT which they can use way more moves.
> 
> I mean just look at Cesero vs Zayne. If only Cesero could use the move sets he used in that feud.


All the Cesaro v Generico matches were awesome.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

When is Pun... I mean Brock coming out?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Is it really hard to talk about a match instead of somethhing else?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

dat closeline doe


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I love how Cesaro moves so swiftly and Ambrose just flops around. Good dynamic - the trained machine vs the lunatic.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

McGuinness approves of that pendulum lariat. :clap


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Ambrose is the best guy in the company.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Still on about the police shit. I get it, its the Authority and its a main event thing - but I wish the commentators would at least pretend to care about this match.


when do they ever care about calling the match

its either pimping the network
pimping what is trending
fighting with each other about stupid crap
or recapping something from before.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

MisterPriceless said:


> Maybe you're the one being stupid, you big stupid.


:dance quote of the day....fwiw no Swagger fan I don't think you are stupid it was just a funny quote


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Ambrose is a great seller.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> WHAT IS THIS WRESTLING NONSENSE DOING INTERRUPTING MY COMMERCIALS?!


I'd mark the fuck out for some juicy drop pop.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

dat closeline by Cesaro and Ambrose selling the bump was gorgeous


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

MachoMadness1988 said:


>


*Rachel Reilly* :mark:


----------



## kanetherockatitude (Jul 20, 2014)

then this ****** named fantago... r they foreal this is what this show has turned into lol? thought that other *** santigo morella was enough now they've created a even bigger *** for kids to watch :dance


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

Cesaro's clotheslines shit on Dean's clothesline. Just sayin


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Good match. I could dig a Cesaro/Ambrose feud down the road.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> :banderas


:cheer


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So is the shoulder tape just part of Ambrose's new attire? :draper2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

JBL = Buck Strickland
Lawler = Cotton Hill
Cole = Bill Dauterive


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> Ambrose is a great seller.


Does he have 100% feedback on Ebay?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> All the Cesaro v Generico matches were awesome.


Yup just imagine if the main roster could have that much leverage with move sets.

Same goes for women's matches in NXT they are way better than the main roster.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

kanetherockatitude said:


> then this ****** named fantago... r they foreal this is what this show has turned into lol? thought that other *** santigo morella was enough now they've created a even bigger *** for kids to watch :dance


Ah a new gimmick poster. You shall be named, 'absolute fucking mong.'


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dean-O going HAM. :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

DEAN FUCKING AMBROSE DOESN'T CARE


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

no cesaro swing?


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> No, they're not selling the injury. They're legit killing Swagger's overness, moving onto a bigger babyface for Rusev to feud with in Sheamus, and fucking Jack over so he can come back as a heel and they'll erase anything that has been built up.
> 
> It's stupid is what it is and it honestly ruined what could have been a perfect RAW, imho.
> I knew I shouldn't have been optimistic, they always screw Swagger over in the end. Dude can't even finish a feud nowadays.


Like when they ruined the feud by having Rusev face Reigns on Smackdown?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Love this guy! He's a goddamn lunatic.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Moxley is here! :mark:


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Dean gets dq and gives no fucks lol.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Ambrose :lol :lol :lol


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Waiting for :heyman and :brock now!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He is such an unsavory looking bastard.


I still would with no regrets.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Ambrose foaming at the mouth


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Blandtonio Cesaro


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Monday Night Raw Discussion - Time to initiate PLAN C*

So again he throws chairs in the ring for no fucking reason. 

If he got disqualified how does he win?


I fucking hate Ambrose.

LAME ENDING to a good match.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Ambrose best in the world


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Love what Ambrose is doing right now. Dude is killin it.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Kill everyone Ambrose :mark:*


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Leave Renee alone ffs


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

"Fuck victories, I'm Dean Ambrose."


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

MOTN.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

A-C-P said:


> So is the shoulder tape just part of Ambrose's new attire? :draper2
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Just like DDP & his ribs.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

just an awkward segment


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

10-15 minute overrun tonight?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sorry, Rene. Raw is clearly more important than Stephanie.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here we go!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

It's almost time for BRAWWWWWK!!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Renee was then promptly fired after this segment with HHH


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Hurry up and announce Brock Lesnar.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

kanetherockatitude said:


> then this ****** named fantago... r they foreal this is what this show has turned into lol? thought that other *** santigo morella was enough now they've created a even bigger *** for kids to watch :dance


What are you, 12?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Sweet, a promo for an 18 month old episode of Total Divas


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

World's Best said:


> So again he throws chairs in the ring for no fucking reason.
> 
> If he got disqualified how does he win?
> 
> ...


:lel


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose is the best all around talent in the WWE.
He is the perfect replacement for CM Punk.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ambrose is the best !


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

I'd like to re-state my prediction at the last minute that John Cena's opponent is not Brock Lesnar. I believe it is Triple H.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This RAW has been really good....Excluding the flo rida performance.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HHH gonna take Renée to the woodshed. Giggity.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nicky Midss said:


> just an awkward segment


Seriously. What was the point of that match?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen - welcome back. This is CommercialMania! :vince2


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> McGuinness approves of that pendulum lariat. :clap


the E passing on Nigel :no:


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Ambrose gives no fucks!
Heel tactics usig chairs! Crowd still cheers!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

autechrex said:


> What are you, 12?



He's 13. BIG difference bro. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Ambrose is the best all around talent in the WWE.
> 
> He is the perfect replacement for CM Punk.



Have a seat pls


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hunter doesn't get interrupted by commercials


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

With Punk now gone forever, Ambrose is my guy.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

STAAAP with the commercials. :vince$


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

hng13 said:


> I'd mark the fuck out for some juicy drop pop.


Nevermind that shit:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> This RAW has been really good....Excluding the flo rida performance.


and the best part, No Cena.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Triple H about to say: John Cena will face John Cena's dad at Summerslam.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Revil Fox said:


> Like when they ruined the feud by having Rusev face Reigns on Smackdown?


They were in Canada. Swagger literally couldn't be there. He's legitimately in Miami right now. There's no excuse to not have him on RAW and no, selling the injury is not a good enough reason.

They've had their match already, which it obviously means WWE could easily wash their hands clean of it, which they're probably doing.

And then they have Rusev facing Sheamus? The guy that legitimately loses only maybe one match a year more than Cena? You REALLY think they're gonna have Rusev downgrade to wrestling an 'injured' and un-credible Swagger (considering he hasn't wrestled ANYONE besides Rusev in like a month)?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> Seriously. What was the point of that match?


match was good. meant trips and renee


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Ambrose is the best babyface they've got today. I love how he uses heel tactics and still gets cheered


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

GET THE HELL OUT OF MY POOO!!!!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Lesnar next :mark:


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Here we go it's coming homies :mark:


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Lol Renee is the only interviewer who can take risks without getting massacred


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Triple H about to say: John Cena will face John Cena's dad at Summerslam.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Nevermind that shit:


Taste the rainbow


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> This RAW has been really good....Excluding the flo rida performance.


It has been entertaining for sure, hope the ending is what we all are expecting it to be.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *They were in Canada. Swagger literally couldn't be there. He's legitimately in Miami right now. There's no excuse to not have him on RAW and no, selling the injury is not a good enough reason.
> 
> *They've had their match already, which it obviously means WWE could easily wash their hands clean of it, which they're probably doing.
> 
> And then they have Rusev facing Sheamus? The guy that legitimately loses only maybe one match a year more than Cena? You REALLY think they're gonna have Rusev downgrade to wrestling an 'injured' and un-credible Swagger (considering he hasn't wrestled ANYONE besides Rusev in like a month)?


You weren't saying that two week ago :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Del Rio gonna carry the shit out of Reigns


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Incoming Bork.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> and the best part, No Cena.


I KNOW!! :kobedat


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Don't think ADR will be able to carry Reigns there.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> Have a seat pls



And how am I wrong with that statement? Who is an all around better talent than Ambrose?

And he is not the closets we have to CM Punk?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This better be good


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Trips getting the jobber entrance


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

TROLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Fūčk off c'mon brock


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

Jesus, a Randy-Cena match. NEVER BEEN SEEN BEFORE>


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

LOL!


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Fuck off.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I really hope lesnar comes out and destroys randy


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wut.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here we goooo


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Swerve incoming!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

:lol x50000


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Orton better be trolling!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> I KNOW!! :kobedat



Heard that.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

No Brock??


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh shit, an Orton beat down?


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Bait and Switch for sure, right?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Lesnar to fuck Orton up


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

Obvious swerve. Brock incoming in 3,2,1...


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

HAHA trolling with that Randy Orton.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Eh, they're joking right?


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

Best raw all week.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*LOL NO SOUND WHATSOEVER :lmao*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

No don't feed Randy to Bork </3


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Not so plan C... Hopefully there's a twist here. Come on, Lesnar...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Brock about to fuck shit up. :banderas


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

HHH continues with the trolling.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Gtfo Randy. Brock better destroy him in a minute.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Haha funny joke


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Vince to interrupt and introduce lesnar


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

Surely we get Lesnar..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

My god. Those fucking pants.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Had to have that fuckwit Reigns in the 'main event' somehow.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMAOOOOOOOO


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Brock's going to beat the shit out of Reigns :mark:


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Crowd with that zero reaction for Orton and Reigns. :maury


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Please destroy everyone Lesnar


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Brock Lesnar about to whoop some ass soon. :brock


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

NOPE!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm here for BROCK LESNAR!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

that just setup Reign vs Orton at Summerslam


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

This has got to be a troll hahaha


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

vince had to hear the pin drop silence. enough with orton already.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

OH SHIT


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

PLAN C


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohh they can't be serious.. please let it be a red herring..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

We Want Lesnar chants!

And now Paul E!

:mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

GOAT trolling :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lesnar about to fuck up some bitches...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

The crowd knows what's up lol


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

YES YES!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Heyman!


----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

BROCK! So much BROCK! :mark:


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Brock....why don't you show up?


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

PLAN C!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Brock time! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ITS TIMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Here comes Lesnar


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> You weren't saying that two week ago :lmao


That makes no sense whatsoever and I have no idea what you're referencing.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Does he have 100% feedback on Ebay?


Awesome


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I know its not going to happen but PLEASE BE PUNK


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Time for Plan C.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

YES YES BEAST IS HERE


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Plan C.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

YESSSS :heyman


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

PLAN C!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Heyman!!! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

HEYMANNNNNN


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

BROCK!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

OH FUCK


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

HERE WE GOOOOOOO!! HERE COMES THE PAIN!!!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

LESNAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> That makes no sense whatsoever and I have no idea what you're referencing.


You were saying they were burying him and trying to stop his overness by not having him there.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:brock :brock


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

THE BEAST HAS RETURNED. :mark: :mark: :mark:
PLAN MOTHERFUCKING C!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Brock :brock :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Brock lesnar :mark:


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Here he goes!! Haha


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*PISS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

PLAN C! 

BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCK LESNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And Heyman jizzed his pants


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

EAT
SLEEP
BREAK
THE
STREAK

:lelbrock


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cheering the man that ended the streak


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

IT's BROCK TIME


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This should have happened last night!!!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Plan C...Plan Hepatitis C...


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Brock Leanar!!!!!!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The roof just blew off this bitch....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Heyman's panties are moist as fuck right now.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Heyman is a god


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :brock :heyman


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

They kind of ruined a "surprise" entrance by having Heyman just walk out there but either way good news that Brock's back so he can take the belt from Cena


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Thank you Brock! I was getting worried for a second.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> Well I'll hold my breath on that.
> 
> Too many rumors about Brock Lesnar return much like Sting.


Yup.

And Paul having an orgasm when Brock came out.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

BRAWKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

FFS GET IN THERE :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

THE BEAST!!!!! 21-1


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BROCKKKK LESNARRRRRRRR!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

He should be getting booed to shit


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Rob Ford stopped eating Pussy and got jacked!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Brock has had the same pair of shoes since his return in 2012


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

YES BABY!!!! MARKIN THE FUCK OUT!!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

THE BEAAAAST


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> Cheering the man that ended the streak


Everyone becomes a face when feuding against Cena


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BROCK!!!! :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Damn, i was hoping Brock would fuck Reigns up. Oh well.


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

someone's gonna get a hardway at summerslam


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Jesus Christ, Brock is fucking ridiculous. Thank God for kayfabe, otherwise no one on the roster could beat this dude.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Ambrose is the best all around talent in the WWE.
> He is the perfect replacement for CM Punk.


Agreed face or heel he can carry a feud. Nice pop for the par timer.


----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

Now.. will Cena let Brock get over on him?
Will Stephanie quit being a bitch?
Will HHH get back in the ring?
Is Alicia Fox really a man?

FIND OUT NEXT TIME ON DRAGON BALL Z!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Sees "Beast for Business" sign* :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Activate Plan D at WM31: The Rock...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Am I the only one on the forum who could not care less about Lesnar?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:lelbrock


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Lesnar looks small


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Plan G - Goldberg

Goldberg vs Brock Summerslam


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

There's the man!


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh! This is so good.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

BEAST FOR BUSINESS


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

THE CLIENT WHO DEFEATED THE UNDERTAKER'S UNDEFEATED STREAK AT WRESTLEMANIA IS ON TV!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Meh


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Beast for business? Thats awesome.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

I like that Beast For Business sign


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

Brock looks fat


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Trifektah said:


> Lesnar looks small


Da fuck?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Brock Lesnar is so damn awesome!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Fuck you Heyman you fat fucking cunt.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Heyman's strut to the ring on a weekly basis :zayn3

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCK LESNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR!


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

Lost weight


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Brock Lesnar = next WWE Champion!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Paul Heyman looks so happy to be back with Brock.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Paul Heyman is getting old with this Brock streak stuff. Now we have to hear it again for 4 more weeks.
At least this time it will be with Brock and not Cesero


----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

Also, Heyman might have the best mic skills in the 'E right now.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Eh


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

They're cheering him ending the streak :lmao


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*MY CLIENT!!!!

BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSNNNNNNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

So I won't be tuning in to Summerslams main event. I'd rather watch a dog take a crap than watch part time loser Lesnar vs Cens

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here's Heymannnn the man belongs alongside Brock!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Deliver us from Cena. Thank You Based Brock. :'D


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mike Lient!!


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Wishful thinking, Be funny Undertaker pull his mindtricks on Brock like he did Kane at Royal Rumble 2004 to have Cena retain. LOL 

But that's wishful thinking though.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Brock for Business


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

OMFG BROCK LESNAR BROKE THE STREAK?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can't wait...


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

That pyro on Lesnar's entrance! :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ChristiansPeep13 said:


> Also, Heyman might have the best mic skills in the 'E right now.


That award goes to Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Heyman speaking the truth


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*PREACH!*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

John Cena or a part-timer who'll show up three times a year. Not sure who I want to see lose more.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

"My client Brock Lesnar broke the Undertakers streak at Wrestlemania"

*no heat from the crowd*

That's what you get when you shove it down our throats for 4 months without an appearance from Brock.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Heyman is amazing


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Heyman :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock gonna be a full on babyface at SummerSlam.


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

BROCK LESNAR IS ONE UGLY DUDE. THE HAIR CUT IS TERRIBLE TOO.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Great promo work as always. Heyman and Brock are gold together!


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Heyman fucking GOOAAATT


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Heyman taking the piss out of cena is gonna be gold.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

CENA SUCKS :mark:


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> That award goes to Bray Wyatt.


Bray better than Heyman? LOLOL

Heyman is the GOAT all-time, brah


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Lesnar broke the streak and yet people still cheer the fuck out of him. This is greatness.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Heyman needs some new material.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Who the hell chants "Lets Go Cena"? 

You know, besides the kiddies that don't know any better.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Heyman goating as per.


----------



## MisterPriceless (Jan 29, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> That award goes to Bray Wyatt.


Wyatt vs Walrus.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Historical facts like the time Cena beat Lesnar lol


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

I've been waiting for years for Lesnar to beat the franchise.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Doctor of Thuganomics reference!!


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> "My client Brock Lesnar broke the Undertakers streak at Wrestlemania"
> 
> *no heat from the crowd*
> 
> That's what you get when you shove it down our throats for 4 months without an appearance from Brock.


To be fair half of their target age audiance were born after Wrestlemania and have no idea what hes talking about........


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Nicky Midss said:


> CENA SUCKS :mark:



:mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Are they going to ignore that Cena beat Brock last time?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

gamer1035 said:


> BROCK LESNAR IS ONE UGLY DUDE. THE HAIR CUT IS TERRIBLE TOO.


Still banging Sable


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Here comes the fucking pain. Vanilla Ice is not conquering these odds.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Plan S


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

HEYMANNNNN!

:mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Can't wait...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Brock is going to lose at SS. 
They are just building him up so Cena can win against all odds.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So are they going to include Sting in this. Maybe have Sting cost Brock Lesnar the match at SummerSlam.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Brock Lesnar is best for business.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Cena/brock at SS.

Hoping for a great match again.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

that match was awful.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Great promo.


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

No shocked Undertaker guy?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ooooh, a streak video package!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

i cant bilieve the black guy wasnt in the video lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> Bray better than Heyman? LOLOL
> 
> Heyman is the GOAT all-time, brah


Yes Bray is way better than Heyman. Heyman says the same thing over and over again and it gets old.
At least Bray comes up with something new each week.

Bray is easily the best on the mic in the WWE at the moment.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

But he lost last time he fought Cena.....


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

This segment is kind of dead without a stare down with Cena.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

So why couldn't Heyman advocate Cesaro like this? Fucking joke


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Brock is going to lose at SS.
> They are just building him up so Cena can win against all odds.



God I hope nope fpalm


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Roids treating Brock well again


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

paul, your client went to the hospital too.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Markus123 said:


> Heyman taking the piss out of cena is gonna be gold.


You really think Vince is going to let Heyman get the best of Cena on the mic?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Brock Lesnar gonna do worst to Cena. :brock


----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

Brock is really over right now.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Cena should've been there.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Are they going to ignore that Cena beat Brock last time?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Not a chance. Cena's next promo will be, "Paul you are forgetting one fact, last time I faced Brock I beat him". Or something to that effect.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:dazzler


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Can't wait for Lesnar to hold them titles


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Roxinius said:


> Roids treating Brock well again


Good one


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Look how over Lesnar is and he hasn't even said a word


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Delicious paul Delicious


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

oh boy...Cena is winning.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Wait? The streak ended? :taker


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Music to my fucking ears. :ass


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

BROOOOOOOCK LESSSSSSSNARRRR!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Preach Paul!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

but....Cena pinned Brock clean with no problems

We gonna ignore that?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Heyman is unrivalled on the mic.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

The guy is over EVEN AFTER BREAKING THE STREAK!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

bama4 Heyman going in


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yes Bray is way better than Heyman. Heyman says the same thing over and over again and it gets old.
> At least Bray comes up with something new each week.
> 
> Bray is easily the best on the mic in the WWE at the moment.


It's all by design bro. They want to make sure Brock ending the streak is fresh on everyone's mind.

Heyman has been GOAT'ing for 15 years on the stick. Wyatt just rambles nonsensical shit. Tonight was the first time in a while he actually made sense.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

*Monday Night Raw Discussion - Time to initiate PLAN C*

Shut up Heyman. Fuck off you stupid prick


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Homeboy is just on a different level.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

This is awesome.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DAT PLEDGE DOEEE :durant3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

henrymark said:


> God I hope nope fpalm


Would it make sense for Cena to lose so soon against HHH trying to screw him over?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> Look how over Lesnar is and he hasn't even said a word


It's not Lesnar who's over, it's Heyman.

/sarcasm


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

What a promo.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Heyman dropping Dat Gospel...preach lawd...preach.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Heyman has convinced me: Bork for Prez!


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Holy shit Heyman is a God on the mic. Nobody else can build a feud from scratch in a 5 minute promo like Paul E.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

And that ladies and gentleman is a million dollar appearance for lesnar. 8 minutes. Hope he destroys cena though


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

DAMN That promo was just Damn


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Cena is going to get injured


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

kokepepsi said:


> but....Cena pinned Brock clean with no problems
> 
> We gonna ignore that?


:vince3


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

TJC93 said:


> Good one


From what he looked like in the ufc rigorous drug testing to now he looks huge but this is where he belongs could never take an actual punch


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Heyman - a league of his own.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Fucking........Amazing..........Promo


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

That promo holy shit.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

How much did Lesnar just get paid for that segment?


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Homeboy is just on a different level.


Seriously. It's not even a contest.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn good promo by Heyman.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Damn, this promo was just too good for this crowd, too good for this era.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

Dat promo hype


----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

And NO response from Trips. Dammit!


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

HOW IS CENA GONNA OVERCOME THE ODDS THIS TIME?


----------



## Double L (Apr 14, 2010)

Heyman was the highlight of the show.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

... How the hell did I ever think Heyman was the weaker link of the Punk/Heyman partnership, promo-wise?


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Paul Heyman is playing Axis and Allies and everybody else is playing Go Fish


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

That counts as sending the crowd home happy, right?


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

One of the best promos of 2014 easily.

so pumped up for this match


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

You guys hyping Heyman up like that promo wasn't mediocre. fpalm


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

And that's how you end a great Raw.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It should be Bryan in Cena's place right now. I feel kinda bitter about that, but nobody can really be blamed for the current situation.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

That was a beautiful promo by Heyman :heyman


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Roxinius said:


> From what he looked like in the ufc rigorous drug testing to now he looks huge but this is where he belongs could never take an actual punch


I'm not saying that Brock is or isn't on anything but I will say that there is a big difference to fighting shape and WWE shape.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Waffelz said:


> What a promo.


He fucking destroyed it. Heyman is that dude :banderas


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

T-Viper said:


> Holy shit Heyman is a God on the mic. Nobody else can build a feud from scratch in a 5 minute promo like Paul E.



The GOAT :heyman2 :heyman2 :heyman2 :heyman2 :heyman2


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This promo would really be legit if John Boy hadn't beat Bork in his return match.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

EPIC PROMO. PLEASE KICK HIS ASS BROCK :mark: :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

The match is gonna be great.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Yet again the aftermath Raw is better than the ppv the previous night


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Great RAW that was ended by Heyman doing what he does best on the mic. He just sold the main event at Summerslam.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

JohnCooley said:


> You guys hyping Heyman up like that promo wasn't mediocre. fpalm


It wasn't.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Brock/Heyman is the perfect combo.


----------



## HeelTID (Apr 15, 2014)

Anyone else feel Cesaro was only ever paired with Heyman to keep Heyman on air and therefore keep Lesnar relevant while he wasn't there? Would explain why he only ever bigged up Lesnar and Cesaro seemed to be an after though.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: wait.. :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Great RAW, magnificent.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

What a promo by Heyman. God damn. Didn't need no Brock fucking shit up, those words speak gospel.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

There's no way they can have Cena beat Brock. Not after he conquered the streak. Brock needs to be in the main event at Mania 31


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Heyman killing it like always.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> How much did Lesnar just get paid for that segment?


More than most of us might make in a decade..


----------



## Saddlerrad (Aug 4, 2012)

Bit of a let down that ending. No main event really? WWE are missing Bryan and using Wyatt/Ziggler wrong. That being said, it was a solid Raw. Really sick of Heymans repetitive streak breaking promo. It's been done to death now. Give it a rest.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> It's all by design bro. They want to make sure Brock ending the streak is fresh on everyone's mind.
> 
> Heyman has been GOAT'ing for 15 years on the stick. Wyatt just rambles nonsensical shit. Tonight was the first time in a while he actually made sense.


Heymans promos are all the same. He just copies and pastes in a new wrestler brock is facing. 

If he was so great, Cesero wouldn't have lost all his momentum. Heyman killed him. Heyman couldn't even get over Ryback and Axel, those two are way more over now than they were with Heyman.

Even Punk got less heat when he was with Heyman . Heyman is good on the mic but is overrated. Bray is way better, Punk is way better, others are better.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> You guys hyping Heyman up like that promo wasn't mediocre. fpalm


In what universe was that promo "mediocre"? lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

ChristiansPeep13 said:


> And NO response from Trips. Dammit!


He's down at the police station bailing out his wife.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

On the inside, Brock is like


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

HeelTID said:


> Anyone else feel Cesaro was only ever paired with Heyman to keep Heyman on air and therefore keep Lesnar relevant while he wasn't there? Would explain why he only ever bigged up Lesnar and Cesaro seemed to be an after though.


Yeah that's almost certainly the case


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I wonder if Brock is still pissed at Cena for changing the ending to their match a while ago? Hopefully he stiffs the fuck out of him during the match.

Though i am worried they're going to have Cena win...


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Is wwe really going to let golden boy Cena get pinned clean though, even by Brock?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Empress said:


> Great RAW that was ended by Heyman doing what he does best on the mic. He just sold the main event at Summerslam.


And still 4 weeks to fucking go. Can't wait!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Heyman was on his game tonight.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Bork Laser & Heyman :mark: Awesome promo by Paul E.

But man... Orton jobbing to Reigns at SS. Going from becoming the youngest champion ten years ago to this shit fucking sucks.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

southrnbygrace said:


> So I won't be tuning in to Summerslams main event. I'd rather watch a dog take a crap than watch part time loser Lesnar vs Cens
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Complaining on the internet about it will surely be a better use of your time.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

hng13 said:


> There's no way they can have Cena beat Brock. Not after he conquered the streak. Brock needs to be in the main event at Mania 31


yeah lets have a WWE champion who is hardly ever on TV be champion until WM.

You have to be kidding me.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Glad Lesnar is back, but, uh...the promo was about average for Heyman. Nothing exceptional on his part, tbh.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Heyman is bizarre on the mic.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> You guys hyping Heyman up like that promo wasn't mediocre. fpalm


Lol.. It wasn't...


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

autechrex said:


> Complaining on the internet about it will surely be a better use of your time.


Him and his friend Mark are not gonna watch next week :hhh2:hhh2:hhh2


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Hope Lesnar loses


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That oromo by Heyman was on another level ! Gotta love WWE's failed logic though, Cena has already beaten Lesnar clean lol


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

TaylorFitz said:


> Best Miz match in a very long time.
> 
> Hey he won! Makes me hopeful that WWE realizes that Ziggler has good matches with everyone and gets the crowd invested in those matches.





Bad For Business said:


> I wonder if Brock is still pissed at Cena for changing the ending to their match a while ago? Hopefully he stiffs the fuck out of him during the match.
> 
> Though i am worried they're going to have Cena win...


Since when did Cena change the ending to the match? People here say Vince made Lesnar lose to make sure he was loyal too his contract.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> On the inside, Brock is like


*YAAAAH!*


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Probably wont see Brock again until about the week before Summerslam. Heyman should do a good job building the feud against Cena though.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

That RAW was 100% a lot better than Battleground.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw Discussion - Time to initiate PLAN C*



Brandough said:


> Hope Lesnar loses


Breaks the streak only for him to come back lose to Cena at SS? Oh, ok...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw Discussion - Time to initiate PLAN C*



cl_theo said:


> Since when did Cena change the ending to the match? People here say Vince made Lesnar lose to make sure he was loyal too his contract.


Brock was supposed to lose, but Cena was supposed to leave on a stretcher, instead he jumped up, no sold it and cut a promo. Brock was "unhappy" about it.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Did the whites of Lesnar's eyes look yellow to anyone else in that last close up shot?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Resist said:


> In what universe was that promo "mediocre"? lol


look at the black holes of charisma and mic work in his signature


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

onlytoview said:


> That RAW was 100% a lot better than Battleground.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The only down point for this RAW was dropping Swagger/Rusev.

Still give it a 8/10, but very disappointed. Excited to see Lesnar back, though. :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

The only way this works is if Lesnar beats Cena, HHH betrays Lesnar and Rollins cashes in. That way you don't have a champ who goes awol for months at a time. Cena winning buries the streak.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw Discussion - Time to initiate PLAN C*



Bad For Business said:


> Brock was supposed to lose, but Cena was supposed to leave on a stretcher, instead he jumped up, no sold it and cut a promo. Brock was "unhappy" about it.


Again, sounds like a ploy by Vince to make sure he's loyal to the contract this time around.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow no Cena tonight. I was totally expecting to hear a 10 minute promo by him saying how he overcame the odds again.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

Triple H didn't say anything. He didn't announce John Cena's opponent, he just shook Brock's (or was it Heyman's?) hand and walked out. It still might not be Brock Lesnar. My belief that it isn't is less firm than before, but it still isn't disproven.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Good idea having Cena not showing up for 2 raws, he would either get owned on the mic by Heyman or wrecked in the ring by Lesnar.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah lets have a WWE champion who is hardly ever on TV be champion until WM.
> 
> You have to be kidding me.


What, you would rather have Cena on screen doing his same old shit? Hell, maybe they can get brock to do some regular appearances if he gets the straps. It's certainly not out of the realm of possibility. Plus they would be totally destroying the credibility of him beating the streak, which was one of the biggest things going in pro wrestling's history.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Pretty awesome RAW. No great matches, but everything else was spot on (Swagger should have been there, I guess).


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

The collective tears of all the Brock haters taste delicious :yum:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Great and fun last two hours to watch after a meh first hour. 

Can't wait to hear Swagger's pop when he runs in on Rusev next week.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw Discussion - Time to initiate PLAN C*



wkc_23 said:


> Breaks the streak only for him to come back lose to Cena at SS? Oh, ok...


That's what I'm hoping for bruh


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Brandough said:


> Hope Lesnar loses


Why would you hope for that? The point is to have Lesnar break the streak , Beat the greatest champion of all time, then have Reigns beat the guy that did all that at WM31


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


kada kada


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> Triple H didn't say anything. He didn't announce John Cena's opponent, he just shook Brock's (or was it Heyman's?) hand and walked out. It still might not be Brock Lesnar. My belief that it isn't is less firm than before, but it still isn't disproven.



Come on dude, give it up already. It's Lesnar. Deal with it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> You guys hyping Heyman up like that promo wasn't mediocre. fpalm


Exactly, it was an average at best promo, and he has been making it for the past 6 months.
Heyman is like the rock when it comes to promos. He can have a bad promo and people claim OMG Its the best of all time.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> Triple H didn't say anything. He didn't announce John Cena's opponent, he just shook Brock's (or was it Heyman's?) hand and walked out. It still might not be Brock Lesnar. My belief that it isn't is less firm than before, but it still isn't disproven.












Really?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

And Heyman just comes in, and steals the show from HHH and his comedy antics just like that. Pumped for Brock/Cena. I'm kind of conflicted on if I want them to bring up their last match... on one hand, Brock lost, but on the other hand he beat the living shit out of Cena and Cena only won due to getting extremely lucky and Brock toying with him. Still, can't wait! :mark:

Overall a good episode of Raw. As I mentioned, HHH was on point tonight. Great during the first part of the promo when he was tearing us wrestling fans who complain on the internet, and then later on with caring more about the announcement than his wife getting arrested. Good stuff by The Game.

Steph as well did well, although her acting when being arrested was atrocious... but ah well, HHH made up for that one. 

Cesaro/Ambrose was good for what it was, although I think we can get more out of the two. Ziggler/Miz was good and MOTN. Sandow cut a really good promo (as usual), got heat (as usual), and had a decent short match with Bo. Rusev got a good Khali match out of Khali... which is still atrocious and it was really due to Rusev's selling, but still it's worth noting. Wyatt also cut a really good promo. No Cena and no Sheamus was also great. Then of course you factor in Lesnar returning and Heyman cutting another masterful promo on Brock, I think all around it was a really good, maybe even great Raw. The Flo-Rida performance might've been the worst part... don't know cause I skipped it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A Raw without Cena being entertaining?

Who woulda thunk it?


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

Lesnar received some mad pops... gonna be crazy seeing him getting more cheers than Cena at SS...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Was anyone else missing JR's commentary when Lesnar came out?

Lawler/Cole/JBL made it so meh.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> kada kada


HHH is so going to turn on Lesnar after the match. Like with Bryan at Summerslam last year


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> HHH is so going to turn on Lesnar after the match. Like with Bryan at Summerslam last year


Brock gets his re-match at the Rumble setting up Lesnar vs Reigns?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw Discussion - Time to initiate PLAN C*



Brandough said:


> That's what I'm hoping for bruh


That would make zero sense though. Lesnar will beat john cena at SS, then he'll lose to roman reigns at WM 31. Well, that's what I think anyways..


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

AJ Brock said:


> Lesnar received some mad pops... gonna be crazy seeing him getting more cheers than Cena at SS...


don't be so sure. If Heyman keeps this up nobody will want to cheer for Lesnar. Nobody did tonight after the Undertaker reminder and Heyman's promo.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

hng13 said:


> What, you would rather have Cena on screen doing his same old shit? Hell, maybe they can get brock to do some regular appearances if he gets the straps. It's certainly not out of the realm of possibility. Plus they would be totally destroying the credibility of him beating the streak, which was one of the biggest things going in pro wrestling's history.


If it was between having a full timer like Cena being champion or a part timer who will only be on raw like once a month plus a PPV, then ill take Cena every time. At least he will be at Raw maybe SD and house shows. If you are going to be WWE champion you need to be at house shows and on TV at least once a week.

Andhe should be wrestling on TV as well not just letting Heyman talk for him of r10 mins.

Making Brock champion will be a disaster. Yeah lets not have the WWE champion on TV and not wrestling at least a few times a month and some want him to have the title through WM LOL

Now if you are going to say that Brock will win it then lose it at the PPV following SS that is fine but no way in hell should he hold it until mania.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Booker's Jail Talk ROFL...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

Heyman is the fucking man. Amazing promo.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Great and fun last two hours to watch after a meh first hour.
> 
> Can't wait to hear Swagger's pop when he runs in on Rusev next week.


Rusev has already moved onto a higher card babyface.

Unless we're gonna go into some weird, alternate universe where he wins the US title from Sheamus sometime within the next couple of weeks and downgrades to Swagger again.

Only way they'd continue the feud is if Swagger interferes with Rusev's match tomorrow. He's not going to backtrack to Swagger if he goes over Sheamus.


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

Like I've already told several people, if you don't like Lesnar than you have one of three choices: A) Jump on the bandwagon and accept the FACT that he is going to be champion at least until WM31; B) continue to whine and complain in an effort to convince yourself that this isn't really happening, which will all be in vain; C) stop watching.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> HHH is so going to turn on Lesnar after the match. Like with Bryan at Summerslam last year


I hope not. I don't wanna see a HHH vs Lesnar IV lol.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

hng13 said:


> Brock gets his re-match at the Rumble setting up Lesnar vs Reigns?


Not Reigns, he's going to win the Rumble.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> Triple H didn't say anything. He didn't announce John Cena's opponent, he just shook Brock's (or was it Heyman's?) hand and walked out. It still might not be Brock Lesnar. My belief that it isn't is less firm than before, but it still isn't disproven.


After that promo if he isn't facing Cena then they wasted everyone's time. HHH shook Heyman's hand and nodded to Lesnar. When you see the promos on SD that'll end that.


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> If it was between having a full timer like Cena being champion or a part timer who will only be on raw like once a month plus a PPV, then ill take Cena every time. At least he will be at Raw maybe SD and house shows. If you are going to be WWE champion you need to be at house shows and on TV at least once a week.
> 
> Andhe should be wrestling on TV as well not just letting Heyman talk for him of r10 mins.
> 
> ...



Oh, it's going to happen. You can try to convince yourself otherwise, but it's going to happen regardless.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Meh raw imo
Don't care about divas and we getting two feuds with them and one in the main event slots
Miz sucks
Bray cuts another promo that means shit since he has jobbed
Same for that Heyman promo
Brock is back but does nothing 

MEH MEH MEH


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> I hope not. I don't wanna see HHH vs Lesnar 4 lol.


I think it might be Lesnar vs Rollins, if HHH turns on Brock, then Seth's cashing in, Brock can't be champion unless he works a longer schedule, i don't see WWE being dumb enough to put the belt on a guy who rarely shows up.


If Brock does win, and is champion, and works more shows, then that's awesome.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:











*Part 3 @ Summerslam.* *Lets's fuckin go! I'm ready right now :banderas*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AJ Brock said:


> Like I've already told several people, if you don't like Lesnar than you have one of three choices: A) Jump on the bandwagon and accept the FACT that he is going to be champion at least until WM31; B) continue to whine and complain in an effort to convince yourself that this isn't really happening, which will all be in vain; C) stop watching.


People like you crack me up. If everyone that didn't like something the WWE was doing in a storyline no one would be watching.
So people like you need to stop using that terrible logic.

People are saying it shouldn't happen and its stupid if the WWE gives Lesnar the title until WM since he is a part timer. That is a legit argument to make. Now if Lesnar was going to be at every raw and wrestle on TV unit he drops the title then that is fine.

But he shouldn't get the title then not show up on TV every week and not wrestle.

That is bad business for your WWE champion especially when the titles are unified. At least if there were two titles, you could showcase the WHC.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

You give Heyman lemons, he'll paint that shit gold.


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

Still can't believe that there are so many fans out there who are still clinging onto any hope they possibly can that Lesnar won't win the title and that if by chance he does, that he won't hold it til WM31. These salty tears sure do taste sweet.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

lol pretty much called it http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...stage-news-john-cenas-title.html#post36220722


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

AJ Brock said:


> Come on dude, give it up already. It's Lesnar. Deal with it.


It's not Lesnar until it's Lesnar. I'll deal with it if and when their match is actually announced. And I'm not "giving up" anything since I'm just making a prediction.



Parker said:


> Was anyone else missing JR's commentary when Lesnar came out?
> 
> Lawler/Cole/JBL made it so meh.


Yes, it's like Cole put in his notes, "remember to repeat OH MY whenever Brock Lesnar comes out. I'm not good at my job so I might as well be as bad as possible at it." The others, of course, were horrible too.

KuritaDavion: Yes, the fact that they've taken some time for this is making me think they'll fight, more than anything Paul Heyman actually said.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

There's a rumour that Brock is working NOC too, so if he does win, he'll surely have to drop the title at NOC. Maybe have Rollins/Ambrose* cash in at NOC if they don't at Summerslam.

*Assuming they have a match with the briefcase on the line, which is what i think they might do.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

TheMenace said:


> lol pretty much called it http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...stage-news-john-cenas-title.html#post36220722


So did everyone else.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> It's not Lesnar until it's Lesnar. I'll deal with it if and when their match is actually announced. And I'm not "giving up" anything since I'm just making a prediction.
> 
> Yes, it's like Cole put in his notes, "remember to repeat OH MY whenever Brock Lesnar comes out. I'm not good at my job so I might as well be as bad as possible at it." The others, of course, were horrible too.
> 
> KuritaDavion: Yes, the fact that they've taken some time for this is making me think they'll fight, more than anything Paul Heyman actually said.


It's on WWE.com's front page.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> I think it might be Lesnar vs Rollins, if HHH turns on Brock, then Seth's cashing in, Brock can't be champion unless he works a longer schedule, i don't see WWE being dumb enough to put the belt on a guy who rarely shows up.
> 
> 
> If Brock does win, and is champion, and works more shows, then that's awesome.


Yeah, that's what I'm hoping for also. Lesnar is a badass, and I really really want him to work more dates. Money talks though : :vince$


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> People like you crack me up. If everyone that didn't like something the WWE was doing in a storyline no one would be watching.
> So people like you need to stop using that terrible logic.
> 
> People are saying it shouldn't happen and its stupid if the WWE gives Lesnar the title until WM since he is a part timer. That is a legit argument to make. Now if Lesnar was going to be at every raw and wrestle on TV unit he drops the title then that is fine.
> ...



It doesn't matter whether you like it or not. It's going to happen, and there's nothing you or anyone else can do about it. I've seen many more people in support of Brock being champion than against it. Just because YOU don't like it, don't try to make it into something that it's not. He'll be the most legit WWE champion since, well, Brock Lesnar.

In the meantime, carry on... these tears taste delicious.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Not Reigns, he's going to win the Rumble.


What I was thinking was Lesnar faces Rollins at RR, wins, and holds the title till Mania where he faces RR winner Reigns.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

birthday_massacre said:


> People like you crack me up. If everyone that didn't like something the WWE was doing in a storyline no one would be watching.
> So people like you need to stop using that terrible logic.
> 
> People are saying it shouldn't happen and its stupid if the WWE gives Lesnar the title until WM since he is a part timer. That is a legit argument to make. Now if Lesnar was going to be at every raw and wrestle on TV unit he drops the title then that is fine.
> ...


If Brock wins the title he will miss 3 PPV's at most I believe (Hell in a Cell, TLC & Elimination Chamber)


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

https://twitter.com/LanaWWE/status/491423607730356224

Oh.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh lord y'all thought The Rock being part time champ was bad, wait till Lesnar becomes champ ooooooooh lord.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> You give Heyman lemons, he'll paint that shit gold.


You are joking right?

He made Punk less popular, he made Ryback and Axel less popular, and he lost all of Ceseros overness.

He kills everything that is not Brock Lesnar.


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> There's a rumour that Brock is working NOC too, so if he does win, he'll surely have to drop the title at NOC. .



Yeah, keep telling yourself that. Don't hold your breath on that one. He's going to hold it until WM31, simple as that.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> https://twitter.com/LanaWWE/status/491423607730356224
> 
> Oh.


Brock the great american hero and not Cena?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Lesnar is not leaving Night of Champions as WWE Champion. He might beat Cena at Summerslam, but he can't carry the belts all the way to Mania without appearing on Raw and defending the title.

My money is on Rollins walking outof NoC as Champion


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> There's a rumour that Brock is working NOC too, so if he does win, he'll surely have to drop the title at NOC. Maybe have Rollins/Ambrose* cash in at NOC if they don't at Summerslam.
> 
> *Assuming they have a match with the briefcase on the line, which is what i think they might do.


I wouldn't put it past them turning Seth Rollins face on the Authority and shit, so I wouldn't be pissed if he cashed in on Brock Lesnar.

But the fuck is the point in giving Lesnar the title if he's just gonna drop it a month after? Then again, the thought of him having the tite until WrestleMania is terrible, as well.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

AJ Brock said:


> Yeah, keep telling yourself that. Don't hold your breath on that one. He's going to hold it until WM31, simple as that.


They wouldn't do it. If the company was in better health, i could see them try it, but they're in the shitter financially, the shareholders aren't going to be happy with Vince putting the belt on an absent champion. It's not good for business


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Eulonzo said:


> https://twitter.com/LanaWWE/status/491423607730356224
> 
> Oh.


If WWE is thinking about "Hasaning" Rusev they have their reason now.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> I wouldn't put it past them turning Seth Rollins face on the Authority and shit, so I wouldn't be pissed if he cashed in on Brock Lesnar.
> 
> But the fuck is the point in giving Lesnar the title if he's just gonna drop it a month after? Then again, the thought of him having the tite until WrestleMania is terrible, as well.


If he wins the belt, he can't lose clean. he just can't, it devalues everything he's done until now. If he drops it, it has to be via a cash in after a match, or getting beaten up with a weapon.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> https://twitter.com/LanaWWE/status/491423607730356224
> 
> Oh.


This left a nasty taste in my mouth.

WWE not wasting any time in stopping Swagger's light completely out.

Jack ain't even gonna be on the Summerslam card at this rate or even wrestle this month. fpalm


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Natecore said:


> don't be so sure. If Heyman keeps this up nobody will want to cheer for Lesnar. Nobody did tonight after the Undertaker reminder and Heyman's promo.


He's a heel, why should he be cheered all the time & get pops?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AJ Brock said:


> It doesn't matter whether you like it or not. It's going to happen, and there's nothing you or anyone else can do about it. I've seen many more people in support of Brock being champion than against it. Just because YOU don't like it, don't try to make it into something that it's not. He'll be the most legit WWE champion since, well, Brock Lesnar.
> 
> In the meantime, carry on... these tears taste delicious.


I never said I don't support Brock being champion for a month or two. I said don't support him being champion through WM. That is just stupid. He has like 12 appearances left on his contract. WM is like 30 weeks or so away. That would mean Brock would only be on TV once a month plus the PPV until mania.

That is your WWE champion. You can't have that.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Pretty good Raw. Love the NOD 2.0


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This left a nasty taste in my mouth.
> 
> WWE not wasting any time in stopping Swagger's light completely out.
> 
> Jack ain't even gonna be on the Summerslam card at this rate or even wrestle this month. fpalm


Just chill, Swagger vs Rusev is almost certainly going to happen at Summerslam


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This left a nasty taste in my mouth.
> 
> WWE not wasting any time in stopping Swagger's light completely out.
> 
> Jack ain't even gonna be on the Summerslam card at this rate or even wrestle this month. fpalm


If Swagger doesn't do one of these things, I'll leave this forum. He's facing Rusev. Sadly, he'll lose, but he's facing him.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Just chill, Swagger vs Rusev is almost certainly going to happen at Summerslam


I'll believe it when Swagger is actually on my tv.

They're already moving Rusev up to a former WWE champion babyface on MAIN EVENT.

They've clearly axed Rusev/Swagger and are keeping Swagger off RAW for damage control and to ensure he doesn't stay over.



Waffelz said:


> If Swagger doesn't do one of these things, I'll leave this forum. He's facing Rusev. Sadly, he'll lose, but he's facing him.


Their feud is done. You can tell from Swagger's twitter he was supposed to be on RAW and then suddenly they have him 'selling' the injury. They axed the feud like an hour or so before RAW, I'll bet.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> It's on WWE.com's front page.


" Brock's Back! ‘Plan C’ to bring the pain to SummerSlam

It’s official: Brock Lesnar *will challenge will challenge* John Cena for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship at SummerSlam. Has WWE COO Triple H sealed The Champ’s fate with what is sure to be a savage clash with The Beast Incarnate?"

The last line implies that he'll face Brock Lesnar, but the bolded portion shows that the fact there was a challenge but not an acceptance is significant to them. They even accidentally repeated it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> You are joking right?
> 
> He made Punk less popular, he made Ryback and Axel less popular, and he lost all of Ceseros overness.
> 
> He kills everything that is not Brock Lesnar.


That was the point with Punk to get him to be a heel and I don't see how he made Ryback and Axel less popular considering the former was already in a downward slide due to booking and the latter was never over in the first place.



> It’s official: Brock Lesnar will challenge will challenge John Cena for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship at SummerSlam. Has WWE COO Triple H sealed The Champ’s fate with what is sure to be a savage clash with The Beast Incarnate?"


He will challenge for the title. Which pretty much means there's a title match between the two. Can't see how they can make that any clearer.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The Hardcore Show said:


> If WWE is thinking about "Hasaning" Rusev they have their reason now.


Would laugh, although I would also feel bad for Rusev. :side:

But what would happen to Lana? :lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Lol at No Sheamus by the way. Hopefully he's in for a De-push.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Lesnar is holding the title until Mania. You don't give the guy the biggest accolade in wrestling history and then beat him in his second match. He's holding the title till Mania and then losing to Reigns.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Love that Lesnar is back. Still dislike Heyman though.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> That was the point with Punk to get him to be a heel and I don't see how he made Ryback and Axel less popular considering the former was already in a downward slide due to booking and the latter was never over in the first place.


Punk was way more over as a heel in the SES than he ever was with Heyman.

Heyman just made Punk stale and that is when people started to get sick of him all because of Heymans boring promos about Punk.

Punk is way better on the Mic than Heyman and it was stupid they let Heyman cut promos instead of Punk at times. Heymans promos are always the same and boring.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

birthday_massacre said:


> I never said I don't support Brock being champion for a month or two. I said don't support him being champion through WM. That is just stupid. He has like 12 appearances left on his contract. WM is like 30 weeks or so away. That would mean Brock would only be on TV once a month plus the PPV until mania.
> 
> That is your WWE champion. You can't have that.


Well the options outside of him are pretty bad Cena, Kane, Orton, Reigns, or maybe Rollins.

If the plan is for Reigns to be the one to beat the one in 21-1 at Wrestlemania then giving Brock the title now is understandable if you want Brock to string together some more victories before that match happens.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Lesnar isn't keeping the title beyond Night of Champions unless he's working a lot more dates. There is no chance of that happening if his dates are the same as previous years. More than likely, he'll drop the title in multi-man match where he doesn't have to be pinned. That way he can be protected for his inevitable return.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

AJ Brock said:


> Yeah, keep telling yourself that. Don't hold your breath on that one. He's going to hold it until WM31, simple as that.


Stop being such a little pathetic mark. Lesnar is not holding onto the title from Summerslam until Wrestlemania. The company can't afford to have an absent champion for 6 fucking months. 

Lesnar will beat Cena and hold onto the title until NoC at best, where he'll drop it to a cash in, and then he'll get it back at the Royal Rumble. THat's the only way he walks into WrestleMania as WWE champion


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

#Mark said:


> Lesnar is holding the title until Mania. You don't give the guy the biggest accolade in wrestling history and then beat him in his second match. He's holding the title till Mania and then losing to Reigns.


Hope you're right. I mean they can't be _this_ moronic right?


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

LKRocks said:


> Lesnar is not leaving Night of Champions as WWE Champion. He might beat Cena at Summerslam, but he can't carry the belts all the way to Mania without appearing on Raw and defending the title.
> 
> My money is on Rollins walking outof NoC as Champion



Yeah, keep telling yourself that.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Eulonzo said:


> Would laugh, although I would also feel bad for Rusev. :side:
> 
> But what would happen to Lana? :lol


They would find someone she is too good of a mic worker regardless of the Rocky IV material she has been given.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

#Mark said:


> Lesnar is holding the title until Mania. You don't give the guy the biggest accolade in wrestling history and then beat him in his second match. He's holding the title till Mania and then losing to Reigns.


You don't give a guy the title until WM who wont be on TV wrestling every week and is just a part time wrestler.

Its one thing if Brock won the title at the RR but he will probably win it at SS. Is Lesnar is not going to be on tV every week and wrestle, he shouldn't be champion til WM.that is just bad business.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> He will challenge for the title. Which pretty much means there's a title match between the two. Can't see how they can make that any clearer.


When Randy Orton came out, Triple H called him the official challenger too.

They could've made it clearer by explicitly saying it will happen. They explicitly said Triple H would announce who will face John Cena, and he didn't.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AJ Brock said:


> Yeah, keep telling yourself that.


You are like a broken record, You know replies like this are against the TOS right? Maybe not in the raw live thread but in general it is.

At least explain why you disagree.


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

LKRocks said:


> Stop being such a little pathetic mark. Lesnar is not holding onto the title from Summerslam until Wrestlemania. The company can't afford to have an absent champion for 6 fucking months.
> 
> Lesnar will beat Cena and hold onto the title until NoC at best, where he'll drop it to a cash in, and then he'll get it back at the Royal Rumble. THat's the only way he walks into WrestleMania as WWE champion


I'll tell you what -- come back in 7 months and see who the champion is. I can already tell you: Brock Lesnar. There's no need for a title change at NoC and then again at the Rumble. That makes zero sense. You might as well just accept these facts and save yourself a bunch of disappointment.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

If Reigns go over Orton, ima be pissed.


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> You are like a broken record, You know replies like this are against the TOS right?



LOL -- *I'm* like a broken record? Funny. You're the one trying to get people to agree with you how horrible it will be to have part-timer Brock as champion. Just get over it already.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> When Randy Orton came out, Triple H called him the official challenger too.
> 
> They could've made it clearer by explicitly saying it will happen. They explicitly said Triple H would announce who will face John Cena, and he didn't.


Yeah until Reigns beat him to the back and Heyman convinced him otherwise.

Now you're just trolling me. It's Brock. They already have commercials and posters out. Deal with it.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

JohnCooley said:


> If Reigns go over Orton, ima be pissed.


Is anyone surprised at this point? Orton's got far less credibility at this point than UKIP combined


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

#Mark said:


> Lesnar is holding the title until Mania. You don't give the guy the biggest accolade in wrestling history and then beat him in his second match. He's holding the title till Mania and then losing to Reigns.


Just not possible. You can't go 4-5 ppvs in a row without your main title being involved.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

AJ Brock said:


> Yeah, keep telling yourself that.


Oh I will, because different from you, I actually live in world where people have the mental fortitude to look at things rationally.

A man with Lesnar's schedule can't hold the titles from Summerslam to Wrestlemania. Period.

But you're free to touch yourself at night while fantasizing about the great possibility of having the oh so legit "man that lost three out of five of his UFC fights" as our absent champion for 8 fucking months.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AJ Brock said:


> LOL -- *I'm* like a broken record? Funny. You're the one trying to get people to agree with you how horrible it will be to have part-timer Brock as champion. Just get over it already.


Everyone knows it would be a horrible idea to have Brock be champion until WM. You can't have your top champion not be involved in the show or some PPvs for that many PPVs leading up to WM which is 8 months away.

That is why him losing at NOC makes sense if he is going to beat Cena at SS.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Yeah until Reigns beat him to the back and *Heyman convinced him otherwise.*
> 
> Now you're just trolling me. It's Brock. They already have commercials and posters out. Deal with it.


When? Triple H said and did nothing to express that. In kayfabe terms, perhaps Paul Heyman was led to believe they'd fight, but Triple H did nothing but shake hands and go backstage.

The poster proved nothing at all and the video(s) could have easily been 'faked' by WWE.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Why is everyone acting like it's a forgone conclusion he'll beat Cena just because he ended the streak?

When he returned off of a successful UFC career which gave him the image of a legit beast, they had him lose to Cena then when he arguably had MORE credibility than when he beat the streak.

Why wouldn't they have him lose to Cena now?


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

I've already stated numerous times as to why I think Brock should be champion. Part-timer or not, he is without question the most legit pure wrestler and legit fighter on the roster, not to mention he's the most widely-respected guy throughout the sport world for being a freak athlete and true badass. If anyone can bring credibility back to the WWE title, it's Brock. No one can say he's just a "fake wrestler" because he's already gone out and proven himself in other avenues. There's no reason for him to be there every week, as long as Heyman is there. It adds to his aura and mystique -- he shows up, conquers, and leaves until the next time. Not to mention the fact that him only showing up every so often makes it an even bigger event when he DOES actually show up.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

AJ Brock said:


> LOL -- *I'm*how horrible it will be to have part-timer Brock as champion. Just get over it already.


The Rock's reign proved just how awful it is to have a Part-timer as Champion. And that was during Wrestlemania season only, with him working all three PPVs. And it was the motherfucking, Rock, a much bigger star than Lesnar


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> When? Triple H said and did nothing to express that. In kayfabe terms, perhaps Paul Heyman was led to believe they'd fight, but Triple H did nothing but shake hands and go backstage.
> 
> The poster proved nothing at all and the video(s) could have easily been 'faked' by WWE.



Daniel -- come on, man. Give it up already. Surely you can't be this naive. The seeds have been planted. It's Cena vs. Brock. Period.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

AJ Brock said:


> I've already stated numerous times as to why I think Brock should be champion. Part-timer or not, he is without question the most legit pure wrestler and legit fighter on the roster, not to mention he's the most widely-respected guy throughout the sport world for being a freak athlete and true badass. If anyone can bring credibility back to the WWE title, it's Brock. No one can say he's just a "fake wrestler" because he's already gone out and proven himself in other avenues. There's no reason for him to be there every week, as long as Heyman is there. It adds to his aura and mystique -- he shows up, conquers, and leaves until the next time. Not to mention the fact that him only showing up every so often makes it an even bigger event when he DOES actually show up.


But Brock winning all the time would eventually end up being as stale as #Cenawinslol


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

LKRocks said:


> Oh I will, because different from you, I actually live in world where people have the mental fortitude to look at things rationally.
> 
> A man with Lesnar's schedule can't hold the titles from Summerslam to Wrestlemania. Period.
> 
> But you're free to touch yourself at night while fantasizing about the great possibility of having the oh so legit "man that lost three out of five of his UFC fights" as our absent champion for 8 fucking months.



I'm going to bookmark this thread, and in 8 months time we'll see who's right. And as far as his UFC career, he fought 7 fights, not 5.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> But Brock winning all the time would eventually end up being as stale as #Cenawinslol


Brock is 100% going to lose at Mania 31.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

I went to raw
.and my car got broken into while at the show. Great night. During the dark match dean Ambrose gave me a high five it made my night but then again someone broke into my car which soured it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

AJ Brock said:


> Like I've already told several people, if you don't like Lesnar than you have one of three choices: A) Jump on the bandwagon and accept the FACT that he is going to be champion at least until WM31; B) continue to whine and complain in an effort to convince yourself that this isn't really happening, which will all be in vain; C) stop watching.


I choose C. The minute Heyman walked out I turned off my TV.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> When? Triple H said and did nothing to express that. In kayfabe terms, perhaps Paul Heyman was led to believe they'd fight, but Triple H did nothing but shake hands and go backstage.
> 
> The poster proved nothing at all and the video(s) could have easily been 'faked' by WWE.












Stop.


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> But Brock winning all the time would eventually end up being as stale as #Cenawinslol



No, because he'll be doing it over a period of months, not years. Not to mention that he won't be conquering insurmountable odds the way Cena has done time and time again.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

AJ Brock said:


> I've already stated numerous times as to why I think Brock should be champion. Part-timer or not, he is without question the most legit pure wrestler and legit fighter on the roster, not to mention he's the most widely-respected guy throughout the sport world for being a freak athlete and true badass. If anyone can bring credibility back to the WWE title, it's Brock. No one can say he's just a "fake wrestler" because he's already gone out and proven himself in other avenues. There's no reason for him to be there every week, as long as Heyman is there. It adds to his aura and mystique -- he shows up, conquers, and leaves until the next time. Not to mention the fact that him only showing up every so often makes it an even bigger event when he DOES actually show up.


You know it's scripted right?

And what do you mean "bring credibility back"? Nobody besides a few geeks on the internet are worried about credibility. It's a freakin tv show man. Take a step back and breathe.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

And hell, everyone (including me) is absolutely sure that Brock will beat Cena at Summerslam, but I wouldn't put it past Vince to have Cena beat Brock.

Cena made his career in overcoming the odds after all.


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

MEMS said:


> You know it's scripted right?
> 
> And what do you mean "bring credibility back"? Nobody besides a few geeks on the internet are worried about credibility. It's a freakin tv show man. Take a step back and breathe.


Dude, I'm a 30+ year fan. I've been watching longer than many of these posters have been alive. I know how Vince thinks, and I know what I'm talking about. Anyone who doesn't think Brock is going to have an extended multi-month reign is simply fooling themselves.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

AJ Brock said:


> Dude, I'm a 30+ year fan. I've been watching longer than many of these posters have been alive. I know how Vince thinks, and I know what I'm talking about. Anyone who doesn't think Brock is going to have an extended multi-month reign is simply fooling themselves.


Well from one 30 yr fan to another (yup, I watched Hogan beat Andre live), I disagree. There is no way you can leave your main title off 4-5 consecutive ppvs. 

We shall see...


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

You people need to accept that Lesnar is better than your favorites will ever be. He is money, and that is why he will be champion. Also going by the reaction he got tonight. It's damn sure the right choice.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Lesnar is a gigantic bore to watch, but I'm fine with him main eventing Mania 31 because he'll put over Reigns.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Let's see what the ratings are these next few weeks to see if Brock brings any credibility to the title and whether it's a good long-term plan for Lesnar to hold the title. Today we'll give him the benefit of the doubt even though everyone has been expecting him for weeks due to the leaks. Next week, everyone knows he's around and we're expecting Cena's response. If he can't pop a much higher viewership than usual, then all these theories about him being such a huge star and blah blah blah can just be settled for the nonsense they are. This fued has 4 weeks to Summerslam, and Brock is getting the biggest star in the company to work with again.

I don't think he's holding the title beyond September. I think WWE is just using a couple big matches to get subscriptions, but they'll go back to business as usual starting October.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

*Zack Ryder WON.*

Let this sink in. Holy shit.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Stop.


Tell that to yourself. I already said, and you should already know, that a poster with their pictures and names on it means nothing. I haven't seen any poster or video with the word "versus" in between Brock Lesnar and John Cena, and I haven't heard Triple H saying who will face John Cena. To paraphrase Triple H in his Cole interview: Sometimes, things aren't as they seem. I believe this is all deliberate and WWE's way of justifying an upcoming surprise. (Namely, HHH vs. John Cena, I'm guessing.)


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> Tell that to yourself. I already said, and you should already know, that a poster with their pictures and names on it means nothing. I haven't seen any poster or video with the word "versus" in between Brock Lesnar and John Cena, and I haven't heard Triple H saying who will face John Cena. To paraphrase Triple H in his Cole interview: Sometimes, things aren't as they seem. I believe this is all deliberate and WWE's way of justifying an upcoming surprise. (Namely, HHH vs. John Cena, I'm guessing.)


Yeah because we're going to waste money flying in Brock, using one of his dates, set up the show around the announcement, make everyone excited that it's him, spend a whole bunch on advertising for Brock vs. Cena and then we're going to scrap all that to do Cena vs. HHH. Because.

So when they play a video package tomorrow on Main Event and tell you it's Brock vs. Cena for the title will you stop then?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Pretty decent Raw tonight imo. Wyatts Highlight Reel and Paige's heel turn were both great, the Brie/Steph angle was actually pretty creative and well done(aside from Brie's dreadful acting), Cesaro/Ambrose and the jobber NOD were interesting, and it was nice to see Ziggler/Miz get a good amount of time even if it was a Miz match. Plus, no Cena(although I wish he had been there to be F5'd because ending the show on an uninterrupted promo was kind of underwhelming) and BORK :mark: and Heyman :mark: Flo Rida was insufferable but I expected that and it was pretty short anyway.

(and I believe Battleground is now the second PPV in a row that was worse than the Raw after it):vince


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Yeah because we're going to waste money flying in Brock, using one of his dates, set up the show around the announcement, make everyone excited that it's him, spend a whole bunch on advertising for Brock vs. Cena and then we're going to scrap all that to do Cena vs. HHH. Because.
> 
> So when they play a video package tomorrow on Main Event and tell you it's Brock vs. Cena for the title will you stop then?


Yes, I will probably stop then. If it explicitly says so, that is.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> Yes, I will probably stop then. If it explicitly says so, that is.


Lol. It's right on the front page of wwe.com


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*I re-watched that Ziggler & Miz match. It was really good ( if you ignore the sloppiness here and there ) & a few times I heard Miz reminding Ziggler about the spots :lol.

I hope they get another go next week with more time. Clean up the botching and this could be a really good program for Summerslam. So far I think it's going to be:

Reigns vs Orton and/or HHH
Miz vs Ziggler ( maybe adding Sheamus for unification )
Swagger vs Rusev
Lesnar vs Cena

Obviously some more matches will be added. Summerslam should be great this year. Hope they don't drop the ball.*


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This left a nasty taste in my mouth.
> 
> WWE not wasting any time in stopping Swagger's light completely out.
> 
> Jack ain't even gonna be on the Summerslam card at this rate or even wrestle this month. fpalm


Ffs do you ever talk about anything else other than your mid card golden boy?


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

MEMS said:


> Lol. It's right on the front page of wwe.com





DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> " Brock's Back! ‘Plan C’ to bring the pain to SummerSlam
> 
> It’s official: Brock Lesnar *will challenge will challenge* John Cena for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship at SummerSlam. Has WWE COO Triple H sealed The Champ’s fate with what is sure to be a savage clash with The Beast Incarnate?"
> 
> The last line implies that he'll face Brock Lesnar, but the bolded portion shows that the fact there was a challenge but not an acceptance is significant to them. They even accidentally repeated it.


Essentially, I don't think that's explicit.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

₵A$H®;37123410 said:


> *I re-watched that Ziggler & Miz match. It was really good ( if you ignore the sloppiness here and there ) & a few times I heard Miz reminding Ziggler about the spots :lol.
> 
> I hope they get another go next week with more time. Clean up the botching and this could be a really good program for Summerslam. So far I think it's going to be:
> 
> ...




Kane vs Orton 
Reigns vs HHH
Miz vs Ziggler ( maybe adding Sheamus for unification )
Swagger vs Rusev
Lesnar vs Cena
Paige vs AJ Lee
Wyatt VS Jericho
Wyatt Family vs NOD vs Uso's


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

Triple H trolling and burying the IWC at the beginning of RAW :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Paige turning heel :mark::mark::mark:

Steph bitching slapping Brie :mark: :lmao

Steph getting arrested and HHH saying he'll be right after her only to wait an hour later :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 
The husband of the year award goes to :hunter

Bray Wyatts promo was amazing as always. Safe to say Bray is going over Jericho at Summerslam.

The BEAST is back. :mark::mark::mark:
And DAT Heyman promo was absolutely GOLD.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

RaneGaming said:


> Kane vs Orton
> Reigns vs HHH
> Miz vs Ziggler ( maybe adding Sheamus for unification )
> Swagger vs Rusev
> ...


*Thanks. Even better* :cheer


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

₵A$H®;37123778 said:


> *Thanks. Even better* :cheer


forgot Steph vs Brie <3 we could even get Bella's in a handicap match eg Steph + rest of the diva's vs Bella Twins.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Resist said:


> In what universe was that promo "mediocre"? lol


That promo sucked in my universe.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AJ Brock said:


> No, because he'll be doing it over a period of months, not years. Not to mention that he won't be conquering insurmountable odds the way Cena has done time and time again.


Yeah because Brock wont be on TV that much, and wont be wrestling besides PPV. How can he overcome odds if he is barley ever on TV.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Dean so worried about Steph. :lmao


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yeah because Brock wont be on TV that much, and wont be wrestling besides PPV. How can he overcome odds if he is barley ever on TV.



Here, I got you a present. Something tells me you're going to be using it a lot over the next several months.


----------



## Jake_p53 (Sep 16, 2004)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This left a nasty taste in my mouth.
> 
> WWE not wasting any time in stopping Swagger's light completely out.
> 
> Jack ain't even gonna be on the Summerslam card at this rate or even wrestle this month. fpalm


HEY GUYS SHE REALLY LIKES JACK SWAGGER

GUESS WHO ELSE WONT BE WRESTLING THIS MONTH OR ON THE SUMMERSLAM CARD WADE BARRETT


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

As much as I enjoy Brock and Heyman, the stench of Cena's involvement just kills all interest in the match for me. Nothing he has ever done post-2003 has ever made me give a flying shit. I used to say Kevin Nash was the worst thing to happen to pro wrestling, but now Cena has surpassed him. That's not COMPLETELY Cena's fault. Yes, it's his fault for never evolving or improving as a wrestler, never using a single iota of wrestling psychology in his matches but it's also Vince's fault for being stubborn and unwilling to even _try _ something or someone new in the top spot.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> As much as I enjoy Brock and Heyman, the stench of Cena's involvement just kills all interest in the match for me. Nothing he has ever done post-2003 has ever made me give a flying shit. I used to say Kevin Nash was the worst thing to happen to pro wrestling, but now Cena has surpassed him. That's not COMPLETELY Cena's fault. Yes, it's his fault for never evolving or improving as a wrestler, never using a single iota of wrestling psychology in his matches but it's also Vince's fault for being stubborn and unwilling to even _try _ something or someone new in the top spot.


You think Cena is bad, just wait until Roman Reigns replaces him and we are stuck with Kevin Nash with good knees (that is what I call Reigns)


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

rakija said:


> Dean so worried about Steph. :lmao


give this guy the strap and all the main events pls
For fucks sake
:banderas


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

AJ Brock said:


> I'm going to bookmark this thread, and in 8 months time we'll see who's right. And as far as his UFC career, he fought 7 fights, not 5.


It won't even take that long. Because forget about 8 months, Lesnar isn't even walking out of the building with the title @ SummerSlam.

SummerSlam is going to be the culmination of the months long struggle since Mania to get the title off the Face Champion and onto a member of The Authority. Lesnar is simply a means to that end.

Lesnar PINS CENA OMG WE HAVE A NEW CHAMPION... HERE IS THE AUTHORITY TO CONGRATULATE HIM.

OMG KANE JUST CHOKESLAMMED HIM.
OMG TRIPLE H JUST PEDIGREED HIM.
OMG ORTON JUST RKO'D HIM.
OMG HERE ARE ALL 3 GUYS HOLDING HIM IN POSITION WHILE ROLLINS CURBSTOMPS HIM.

OMG AMBROSE... THEY TAKE A STEEL CHAIR TO HIM.
OMG REIGNS... THEY TAKE A STEEL CHAIR TO HIM.

OMG HE'S CASHING IN.

1 2 3... OMG ROLLINS IS YOUR NEW WWE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION! THE AUTHORITY HAS WON! OMG THE AUTHORITY HAS WON! DISASTER! MAYHEM! WHO WILL BE ABLE TO STOP THEM NOW!


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This week's show was actually enjoyable. A lot of the bookings and decisions made sense. Match of the night goes to Ziggler and The Miz. It was sloppy at times but it was a good match with Ziggler winning. Zack Ryder got a win on RAW too. You got to be kidding me! Layla was looking hot. I figured Damien Sandow was going to cosplay as Lebron James so his match against Bo Dallas was nice. Stephanie McMahon getting arrested was new and I guess this will lead into her match against Brie at Summerslam. Paige finally turned heel against AJ. Love it. Xavier Woods with Big E and Kofi Kingston was interesting. Would love to see a new stable with these guys. I don't like the lack of explanation for Cesaro no longer being a Heyman guy. Lastly, not sure what to make of Lesnar being the new #1 contender. I don't like the idea of another part-time World Champion. It was bad enough already with The Rock. Overall, this show was entertaining.


----------



## ThePhenomtaker (Mar 25, 2005)

The real champion will be seth rollins at summerslam.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Best Raw since the one aired after Mania. John Cena please stay away


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

This was the best Raw of the year. On par with post Wrestlemania Raw for sure.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

JohnCooley said:


> You guys hyping Heyman up like that promo wasn't mediocre. fpalm


:LOL


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RAW was good. 

Miz vs Dolph was INSANE. :mark:

Knew it was coming when Paige was in there with AJ. :dance

Why was Swagger and Zeb off RAW?

Oh, and Cesaro vs Ambrose was nice too.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

It was a good RAW, but Nikki's nip slip was still the best part of the show.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> RAW was good.
> 
> Miz vs Dolph was INSANE. :mark:
> 
> ...


Because WWE gives fuck all about them and is now trying to dismantle any overness they had. 'Selling an injury' my ass. Swagger was there backstage and tweeting as if he'd be on RAW and last minute they decided not to put him on RAW.

I have no doubt in my mind he won't be on Main Event nor Smackdown and will come back only to job to Ziggler next week and miss Summerslam.

Why in the fresh hell they tried to protect him when they fucked him over the night after is beyond me.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Because WWE gives fuck all about them and is now trying to dismantle any overness they had. 'Selling an injury' my ass. Swagger was there backstage and tweeting as if he'd be on RAW and last minute they decided not to put him on RAW.
> 
> I have no doubt in my mind he won't be on Main Event nor Smackdown and will come back only to job to Ziggler next week and miss Summerslam.
> 
> Why in the fresh hell they tried to protect him when they fucked him over the night after is beyond me.


Well, he's a face now, so I doubt he'll face Ziggler. Unless surprise heel turn again :side:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Well, he's a face now, so I doubt he'll face Ziggler. Unless surprise heel turn again :side:


WWE will spin it into him being circumstantially face or 'never actually been face' or some b/s.

Either way, they've clearly tossed him aside and moved Rusev onto Sheamus of all people and because of WWE's dumbassry and need to be ~edgy~, they're killing one of their hottest feuds this year and snuffing out to over characters.

God, so stupid. fpalm


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Shame if it went that far.

He didn't tap, or get pinned at least.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Someone ban this daniel guy. Trolling too hard ugh


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

best thing this raw was the guy that sat next to Brie :banderas

and Damien coming out with Lebron titantron and jersey.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Because WWE gives fuck all about them and is now trying to dismantle any overness they had. 'Selling an injury' my ass. Swagger was there backstage and tweeting as if he'd be on RAW and last minute they decided not to put him on RAW.


Social media is enemy no.1, if he was supposed to sell injury he shouldn't have been tweeting.

i'm gonna wait till next week if they really dropped the storyline or not. Dropping the storyline would just sound stupid.

Overall was an ok RAW. lot of storylines going which is good for the product and viewers.. the only dull moment i had was when Flo Rider or whateva came to "sing" (bet it was recorded) and that all was saved when Steph got arrested.

Loved the crowd once they realised Steph is getting arrested.

Heyman did an ok promo i guess.. i'm hoping they can make most of this feud with Cena promowise.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm a little late to the game, but did anyone else notice Lawler say that Swagger tapped out at BG? fpalm How could he tap out when he had already lost the match via count out?


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

tailhook said:


> It won't even take that long. Because forget about 8 months, Lesnar isn't even walking out of the building with the title @ SummerSlam.
> 
> SummerSlam is going to be the culmination of the months long struggle since Mania to get the title off the Face Champion and onto a member of The Authority. Lesnar is simply a means to that end.
> 
> ...


When I first read this I rolled my eyes and thought "that would be fucking stupid"... then the realisation slowly kicked in that it's just stupid enough for it to be exactly what WWE do


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

OMGeno said:


> I'm a little late to the game, but did anyone else notice Lawler say that Swagger tapped out at BG? fpalm How could he tap out when he had already lost the match via count out?


lol WWE sometimes. fpalm


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Banez said:


> Social media is enemy no.1, if he was supposed to sell injury he shouldn't have been tweeting.
> 
> i'm gonna wait till next week if they really dropped the storyline or not. Dropping the storyline would just sound stupid.
> 
> ...


The thing is, WAS he supposed to be selling the injury or not? I feel like something was changed last minute, because Zeb sent out a tweet as well, but it was deleted a few minutes later.

Dropping the storyline IS stupid, but Rusev has moved up the card from Swagger by wrestling Sheamus. He's not going to downgrade again.

I mean, it was a good RAW for the most part, but pretty predictable. Most of the feuds were just carried on from before which is fine. Loving the Woods/Langston/Kingston angle it seems they're doing.

But they just HAD to mess up the feud I was most invested in.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Shame if it went that far.
> 
> He didn't tap, or get pinned at least.


Doesn't matter if the dumbass commentary team sells it as if he was tapped out and they drop the angle to have him job in the lowercard.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Unless it's their way to bring United States title to the feud. but i guess we know bit more after Main Event.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Banez said:


> Unless it's their way to bring United States title to the feud. but i guess we know bit more after Main Event.


Sheamus losing twice in a row to drop the title to Rusev? And then WWE to even TEASE the idea of Swagger getting another title?

No way. They're scrapping the feud and we're getting filler Sheamus vs Rusev.

Unless they go Swagger vs Sheamus vs Rusev and switch Swagger back to a heel to kill all his momentum and overness. Even then, them giving him a chance at any title seems ridiculous.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Sheamus losing twice in a row to drop the title to Rusev? And then WWE to even TEASE the idea of Swagger getting another title?
> 
> No way. They're scrapping the feud and we're getting filler Sheamus vs Rusev.
> 
> Unless they go Swagger vs Sheamus vs Rusev and switch Swagger back to a heel to kill all his momentum and overness. Even then, them giving him a chance at any title seems ridiculous.


i can see Sheamus dropping the title... i could also see Swagger interfering if the feud ain't over.

Why would they switch Swagger back to heel though? You'd have one face who gets a reaction (albeit USA chants mostly) and then you got Sheamus who gets no reaction and Rusev who would get heat.

Edit: apparently the match at main event is a nontitle match, there goes my theory out of the window


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Wilder said:


> This was the best Raw of the year. On par with post Wrestlemania Raw for sure.


I'd say third best of the year. The one after MITB was better imo.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

PAIGE :mark:
RYDER :mark:
LESNAR :mark:


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

RaneGaming said:


> Kane vs Orton
> Reigns vs HHH
> Miz vs Ziggler ( maybe adding Sheamus for unification )
> Swagger vs Rusev
> ...


Yeh, they'll just leave Ambrose vs Rollins off the card for a second straight PPV, right?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

rakija said:


> Dean so worried about Steph. :lmao


:banderas


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Banez said:


> i can see Sheamus dropping the title... i could also see Swagger interfering if the feud ain't over.
> 
> Why would they switch Swagger back to heel though? You'd have one face who gets a reaction (albeit USA chants mostly) and then you got Sheamus who gets no reaction and Rusev who would get heat.
> 
> Edit: apparently the match at main event is a nontitle match, there goes my theory out of the window


I can't see Sheamus dropping the title, especially if it's supposed to possibly benefit Swagger. No way.

To get rid of his overness? Hell, they did it to Cesaro and he got over more organically and on his own. I knew from the start and from the reaction Swagger got that they'd do anything to kill his momentum and they are.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I can't see Sheamus dropping the title, especially if it's supposed to possibly benefit Swagger. No way.
> 
> To get rid of his overness? Hell, they did it to Cesaro and he got over more organically and on his own. *I knew from the start and from the reaction Swagger got that they'd do anything to kill his momentum and they are.*


Which is so fucking stupid, considering they knew exactly what would happen by putting him in a feud with Rusev. They knew it would get him over in a big way. Why does WWE think that Swagger being over will hurt them in any way? I just...can't.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

OMGeno said:


> Which is so fucking stupid, considering they knew exactly what would happen by putting him in a feud with Rusev. They knew it would get him over in a big way. Why does WWE think that Swagger being over will hurt them in any way? I just...can't.


Apparently Swagger is getting the Cesaro treatment. No one's allowed to get bigger reactions than Reigns or else they're buried down the card once more and stripped of everything that got them over in the first place.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Bo Wyatt said:


> best thing this raw was the guy that sat next to Brie :banderas


Indeed.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

rakija said:


>


*This guy is a future megastar* :banderas


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Great Raw, one of the best in recent memory. It didn't feel like 3 hours at all, nearly everything had a clear purpose so there wasn't much that felt like pure filler.

Pros:
- Emma! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
- Diva's tag match was a good match, way better than what you normally see on Raw
- Xavier Woods and his new NoD. I've always liked Xavier so I'm glad to see him get used. It was a surprisingly good promo too.
- Brock Lesnar is back.
- Rybaxel finally win a match again.
- Stephanies segment with Brie was enjoyable, better than I expected.
- Cesaro/Dean Ambrose match.

Cons:
- Kane
- The Great Khali/Rusev match
- Bo Dallas
- Flo Rida

Hopefully they can keep this up as I enjoyed nearly everything on this Raw.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Interesting Raw for me, some parts good, some parts bad. One of the things that stood out to me was how HHH at the beginning was ragging on "angry tweeter and his friend mark" (or smarks) and at the end Heyman kind of threw that veiled shot at people who boo Cena (smarks) but in between the show was filled with stuff that was for the smarks, you could argue.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

₵A$H®;37123410 said:


> *I re-watched that Ziggler & Miz match. It was really good ( if you ignore the sloppiness here and there ) & a few times I heard Miz reminding Ziggler about the spots :lol.
> 
> I hope they get another go next week with more time. Clean up the botching and this could be a really good program for Summerslam. So far I think it's going to be:
> 
> ...





RaneGaming said:


> Kane vs Orton
> Reigns vs HHH
> Miz vs Ziggler ( maybe adding Sheamus for unification )
> Swagger vs Rusev
> ...





₵A$H®;37123778 said:


> *Thanks. Even better* :cheer





RaneGaming said:


> forgot Steph vs Brie <3 we could even get Bella's in a handicap match eg Steph + rest of the diva's vs Bella Twins.




After all that planning and speculation how you both left out Ambrose vs Rollins is beyond me :lmao :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*:lol fpalm I don't know either. Thought we included them. Brain fart.*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I only caught bits and pieces of RAW but it seemed all right. Ambrose/Rollins is GOAT, the Wyatt attack on Jericho (even if it was on the App :kobe) and his promo afterwards were great, and bad-acting aside the divas actually have two storylines going right now so I'll take what I can get. Don't really care about Cena/Brock but the match should be good at least.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

> but in between the show was filled with stuff that was for the smarks


Not really, No.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Afnorok said:


> Not really, No.


How not?

Ziggler Won a match
Ryder won a match
Rybaxel got a win
New Nation of Domination
Paige turned heel on AJ
Ambrose got to stand tall
Steph getting "arrested"
Brie Bella used the word "bitch" a bunch of times
Lesnar Return and Heyman totally destroying Cena's character
No Cena on the Show
No Sheamus on the Show


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

Shenroe said:


> Someone ban this daniel guy. Trolling too hard ugh


Yes, please get rid of this Daniel fellow. Nothing he says makes sense.

Actually, it makes perfect sense if you take it for what it is. All I was pointing out was how the common belief about SummerSlam, an event of a scripted show with plot twists, and Brock Lesnar, a man who shocked wrestling fans a few months ago, is not certain.

But the pretentious, presumptuous prognosticators of the 'Internet Wrestling Community' will not stand for such a perfidious posture as that of a fan who will deny their penetrating prophecies, calling them proud and pathetic.

How's that for trolling? Have I, perhaps, polluted the small pond of possibilities perceived as plausible by your psyche?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> People like you crack me up. If everyone that didn't like something the WWE was doing in a storyline no one would be watching.
> So people like you need to stop using that terrible logic.
> 
> People are saying it shouldn't happen and its stupid if the WWE gives Lesnar the title until WM since he is a part timer. That is a legit argument to make. Now if Lesnar was going to be at every raw and wrestle on TV unit he drops the title then that is fine.
> ...


Dude, if that does happen(the one where he doesn't show up on TV every week) after he becomes Champion, what then?

Are you going to stop watching along with your friend "Mark"? :lol


We are at the Mercy of Vince, HHH, and company without any REAL Competition so if they end up with Brock winning the title and only showing up sparingly, guess what? It will happen and we'll all have to deal with it. :side:


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

One heck of a RAW

10/10

Paige turning on Lee completed the Double Turn, either way I expect this feud to end at Summerslam with AJ keeping it!

I dont see her losing it until Mania 31!

The Wyatts are done with the Usos as far as the belts go, The Usos won that feud and the Wyatts had their chances, I expect the Usos to lose it @ Summerslam....

This Xavier Woods/Big E. Langston/Kofi Kingston thing could actually work, add R-Truth and it will be complete, but if this is leading to what I think it is, Kofi Kingston DESPERATELY, and I DO Mean DESPERATELY needs a Heel Turn!

If that happens, they are my pick to take the gold from the Usos @ Summerslam!

Either Way, The Dusts WILL NOT win the belts, Goldust will turn on Stardust!

Stephanie McMahon brought her own arrest on herself, while Brie had something to do with it, I think the Board of Directors HAD the Most to do with it, I see this as a step against the Authority...

Randy Orton leaving Kane assures a match between the two at Summerslam....

Cesaro NEEDED to split from Paul Heyman, the pairing was terrible and did not really work or make sense, he is one of my favorites to win the Royal Rumble and might have been my favorite if Lesnar has the belt and Rollins does not have the belt or Briefcase, but I believe he will turn face before year's end and will be in the final 2 in the RR Match!

And Finally about the WWE World Heavyweight Championship....

Triple H is right on what he said to Seth Rollins and I actually think that will Pay off at the PPV...

At Summerslam, I highly Expect Seth Rollins to LOSE! and I DO Mean LOSE!..................AND WIN!, he will both LOSE and WIN! (See Below)

Brock Lesnar is not my first choice, a one on one wasnt my first choice either (I prefer an Elimination Chamber)

But it will do...

Brock Lesnar's Pros:
+Ended the Undefeated Wrestlemania Streak of the Undertaker
+Has no current ongoing Rivalries

Brock Lesnar's Cons:
-Part Timer or Less than Part Timer
-Has Paul Heyman, a Manager

It will be one heck of a match...

But the Winner will not have long to celebrate, because to John Cena AND Brock Lesnar...

I'M AFRAID I'VE GOT SOME BAD NEWS!

Seth Rollins WILL LOSE to Dean Ambrose earlier, but WILL cash in and WIN the Gold!

Battleground was John Cena's night!

Summerslam WILL BE Seth Rollins night!

Methinks Lesnar will win it from Cena but Rollins will win it from Lesnar!

However, I do not really care who wins between John Cena and Brock Lesnar, AS LONG< and I DO mean AS LONG as SETH ROLLINS CASHES IN HIS BRIEFCASE AND BECOMES THE NEW WWE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION AT THE END OF SUMMERSLAM!

This is the ONLY fitting way to end Summerslam 2014 by having Rollins stand tall over BOTH John Cena and Brock Lesnar THE NEW WWE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION!
----------------------------------------------------------------
So Up to Date, my Latest Projected Summerslam Prediction (Always subject to Change!)

My Winners are in *BOLD*

**WWE World Heavyweight Championship (Money in the Bank Cash In):*
Brock Lesnar (c) v *Seth Rollins (MITB)*

-*WWE World Heavyweight Championship:*
John Cena (c) v *Brock Lesnar*

-*Cell Match:*
*Roman Reigns* v Triple H

-*Hardcore Match:*
*Bray Wyatt* v Chris Jericho

-*No Holds Barred Match:*
Kane v *Randy Orton*
*NOTE:*_This will be a Heel v Heel Match!_

-*Divas Championship Last Diva Standing Match:*
*AJ Lee (c)* v Paige

-*Falls Count Anywhere Match:*
*Dean Ambrose* v Seth Rollins (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB)
*NOTE:*_While he will lose, Seth Rollins WILL ALSO WIN! (See Above!)_

-*WWE Tag Team Championship TLC Match:*
The Usos (c) v The Dusts v Rybaxel v *Kofi Kingston/Big E. Langston*
*NOTE:*_Goldust WILL TURN HEEL on Stardust!_

-*Intercontinental Championship-United States Championship Unification Ladder Match:*
Sheamus (usc) v The Miz (icc) v *???*

-*Summerslam Kickoff "I Quit" Match:*
Cameron v *Naomi*
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Im still writing out my updated projected WM XXXI Card before I type it!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> How not?
> 
> Ziggler Won a match
> Ryder won a match
> ...


You also forgot about Triple H. He was GOAT'n it up last night. "Hey, is this a hybrid" :westbrook5

Naw, but this was the best RAW in a very long time. 9.5/10.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

rakija said:


> Dean so worried about Steph. :lmao




Forget that. Dean sounded stupid discussing that DQ. 

A Big fan of his but that was a weak explanation. He got DQ'ed which means he lost and the interviewer(who the hell is she? a New interview girl to replace Renee?) messed up when she said "DQ *over* Cesaro" as if Dean won.

I also found it amusing when she asked if this was a message being sent by Dean to which I have to answer : "Yes. The message is that Dean IDIOTICALLY got his ass disqualified for no damn reason."


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

tailhook said:


> It won't even take that long. Because forget about 8 months, Lesnar isn't even walking out of the building with the title @ SummerSlam.
> 
> SummerSlam is going to be the culmination of the months long struggle since Mania to get the title off the Face Champion and onto a member of The Authority. Lesnar is simply a means to that end.
> 
> ...


Sounds like something they'd actually do.

But we'll find out just how much Vince(yes, him...not HHH) values the Undertaker's streak and the person who broke it after Brock wins the WWE title against Cena at Summerslam. 

What I think will happen is what you stated above.....EXCEPT that Brock will pull a "CENA-WINS-LOL", no sell EVERYTHING and beat the be-jeebus out of everyone just 'cause HE CAN. :lol


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Really interesting Raw with some amusing moments!

=> Paige turning on AJ
=> Nation of Domination V2
=> Stephanie getting arrested
=> Zack Ryder winning a match :lmao
=> Lesnar returning (obvious) - but Heyman's promo was gold


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Lesnar returns = VINTAGE Cole

:cole3 'Oh my!' 

Still, a damn good Raw. Makes you wonder why the fuck Battleground even happened in the first place.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Awesome show with The Authority once again being the highlight of the night. :lmao Everything they did was absolute gold. 

:trips2 GOAT'n all night long. 

:steph GOAT'n all night long. 

Both of them channelling their inner :vince2 was magic. I :mark:'d for the old GUARAN-DAMN-TEE being brought out again. 

Whatever they do next week, especially Stephanie and her reaction is going to be fucking priceless :lol. 

:brock was expected but still awesome. Fuck the haters I'm all in for Brock/Cena II. 

BLACK POWER. Nuff said. 

Rollins being all possessive when Cesaro entered the picture was rather :lol. It's OK, Seth. Daddy loves you. 

Damn I wish I had a friend like Mark. That guy sounds super cool. 8*D

Really looking forward to next week and Summerslam build is off to a great start so far.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

WWE still doesnt understand that we dont give a crap about musical performances, especially Flo-Rida, i can't even stand that song of him anymore because when they used it for a PPV cause your heard it every day when the promoted it.


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

RAW of the year, great way to start the road to summerslam


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Great to see another solid RAW! Enjoyed it from start to finish yet again. Something has changed.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

This episode was fantastic if you ask me. Lots of great moments.

*The plus*:

+Brock Freaking Lesnar.
+Layla.... :banderas in that Dress.... :wall
+Paige finally turning on AJ. Her accent when she yelled out 'this is my house' :banderas
+The pops Heyman received as soon as he showed up. :mark:
+Ziggler vs. Miz. :mark:
+Zack Ryder winning... in many ways, lmao. *is jealous*
+Flo Rida pushing Heath Slater.
+The entire Brie Bella vs. Stephanie McMahon thing.
+Overall great RAW episode.

*The minus*:

-No Cena and thus, no Cena & Brock confrontation.
-No Swagger or Coulter.
-Cesaro's momentum and status getting severly damaged... He's not even swinging anymore...
-Zack Ryder being the luckiest man on the planet.

---.

My Gosh... if RAW keeps this up then SummerSlam is going to be brilliant!


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Paul Heyman and Brock Lesnar :mark:

Stephanie on fire.

That is all.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

I re-watched a bit of Raw yesterday because I missed the end, and I noticed they actually showed Nikki Bella's nip slip on Sportsnet in Canada. I was a little surprised at that. It went to black screen in the US, didn't it?


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Raw of the year? Wow. You folks are the reason the WWE puts this shit of a show on every week with comments like that. Keep on feeding that beast.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Honestly, that Stephanie/Brie arrest thing was fucking fantastic, and the crowd was hotter than HELL for that.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Rusev/Swagger angle should have been on RAW, tbh.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Horribly booked show.

No storyline progression between Rusev/Swagger and Rollins/Ambrose, but they would show a replay of Stephanie McMahon getting arrested every 5 fucking minutes.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> So Steph vs Brie at Summerslam? Or WrestleMania?


How can it ever happen if Steph is in jail? :HHH2


Enigmal said:


> Horribly booked show.
> 
> No storyline progression between Rusev/Swagger and Rollins/Ambrose, *but they would show a replay of Stephanie McMahon getting arrested every 5 fucking minutes.*


Because it's a BIG FUCKING DEAL, obviously.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Enigmal said:


> Horribly booked show.
> 
> No storyline progression between Rusev/Swagger and Rollins/Ambrose, but they would show a replay of Stephanie McMahon getting arrested every 5 fucking minutes.


I honestly liked it for the most part, but I have to agree with the points you brought up.

However, I think they used this RAW more to bring light to the feuds or angles that are just starting up (Steph getting arrested and the new NOD, for example), instead of focusing on continuing feuds and angles.

I'm sure next RAW we'll get development on Rusev/Swagger and on Rollins/Ambrose.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I think they just took a tad break with Rollins/Ambrose this week. Can't say the same with Rusev/Swagger since they did something last night on Main Event.


----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)

Was just checking out WWE's website and Raw is coming to Portland OR next month! The last time Raw came to Portland the tag team champions were Big Show and Kane. Grabbed a couple tickets, not nearly as expensive as I thought they'd be. It's a bit of a throw away Raw, the one right before Summerslam, but still I'm reasonably excited.

This will be the first WWE event I've ever been to. Any tips from people who have been to them before?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Why is the thread called BLACK POWER? Is there a joke I missed?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

The Outlaw Josey Wales said:


> Why is the thread called BLACK POWER? Is there a joke I missed?


its because of the new group of kofi big e and xavier woods


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Expect Sandow having a Houston Rockets shirt next week with either Harden or Dwight Howard name on the back :harden


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> Expect Sandow having a Houston Rockets shirt next week with either Harden or Dwight Howard name on the back :harden


Nah, he's probably gonna wear some stereotypical cowboy clothing.


----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> Expect Sandow having a Houston Rockets shirt next week with either Harden or Dwight Howard name on the back :harden


If he's going to go for the sports team angle he'll have Chandler Parsons, who recently left Houston for Dallas.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Not a Rock fan, but :lol


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

^agreed. Would say something about something but don't want to ruffle any feathers. Or make to many fingers bleed on keyboards lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

